# Win an Intel 320 series SSD!



## Chipp

It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!







Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
Quote:


> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.


Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).

Multiple posts will not increase your chances of winning.*


----------



## nbmjhk6

In!









1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## trumpet-205

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung are on my consideration list for future SSD upgrade.
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price plays a big factor when selecting a SSD. I typically want no more than $1 per GB. Brand is not a big concern provided SSD does not use SandForce controller.


----------



## CravinR1

1> Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2> Performance for price, reliability and customer service of the brand


----------



## Hydraulic

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel or Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Performance and Price
A friend of mine has the 80Gb Intel one, and I have been quite impressed by its performance.


----------



## Tanid

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, Reliability


----------



## Mikecdm

1) Considering an Intel SSD, need to look further into other brands.

2) Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2) Performance and reliable


----------



## Snowmen

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Corsair, Intel, Crucial and Mushkin.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination of all of the these.

Thanks Intel!


----------



## derickwm

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Performance


----------



## Homeles

1. Not sure. I won't have money for another SSD for quite some time, but I'm open to any brand really.
2. Price/performance.


----------



## Grath

Woh another SSD giveaway! Hopefully I win this one.









1. OCZ, Kingston, Intel

2. Price/Performance


----------



## hour1702

In but I can't win







I'm post #13.

1) Crucial, Samsung, Intel, Corsair

2) Price, reliability, performance


----------



## hick

1. all of them
2. the cheapest at my size needs


----------



## FlyingNugget

1) Intel or Crucial.

2) I want the best performance and reliability per Dollar. Good reviews is a must.


----------



## Mullinz

1.crucial
2.performance/price

And third......I want ittt!


----------



## grizzlyblunting

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, and Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
The point of an SSD is maximum performance. As such, my focus is on finding the highest performing drive I can afford.


----------



## Cpyro

1. Corsair

2. Performance / brand


----------



## Spct

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Intel, OCZ, Corsair.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Yes... 1st- brand, 2nd- performance, 3rd- price*

Brand is always 1st. Reliabilty of components and customer service are my first priotity in every electronics purchase


----------



## Osea23

1. Corsair
2. Performance


----------



## Boy named Suh

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial.

2. Price and reliability mainly.


----------



## Tollbooth

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel, OCZ, and Crucial*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
*Price vs Performance*


----------



## Blostorm

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Pretty much the much the best bang for buck or the most reliable ! Nice price/performance too.


----------



## firstolast

1. Intel, Crucial, Corsair

2. Price, reliability

=)


----------



## stu.

1. Mushkin. I love mine so far, and I even had a Mushkin rep respond to one of my posts regarding the SSD.

2. Price/Performance. I was able to grab this SSD for a phenomenal price last holiday season and it has held up to my abuse so far.


----------



## jach11

1.Either Intel,Crucial,Samsung,Kingston
2.Looking for a nice performance boost but try not to break the bank and it must be a reputable company that i can trust for the best ssd


----------



## Vanq8ish

Intel, Samsung, Crucial

Performance/reliability/price


----------



## DarkstarX10a

1.) Currently looking at, in order of preference Intel, Samsung, and Corsair

2.) Im more interested in lifespan and support for RAID 0, than raw performance and capacity.


----------



## Hobybobag

In









1. OCZ
(They seem to have a really good reputation)

2. Performance and Price


----------



## atluu

1. OCZ, Intel, Crucial
2. reliability / performance / price


----------



## flushentitypacket

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/Performance ratio, always.


----------



## Citra

1) Crucial/Intel
2) performance/reliability

Ocn ftw!









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a


----------



## Cape Cod

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel OCZ
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Size per price
If the wife and kids would stop stealing my change I would have one by now lol


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Price and reliability.

Really want SSD. :/


----------



## grandestfail9190

In!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
1a. Might head for a Crucial or an Intel drive the next time around. Aiming for Intel though. Heard they're awesome boot drives.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
2a. I look at price, performance, and reliability. Brand doesn't exactly matter to me.


----------



## arcilux

1) Crucial or Corsair, was looking at Kingston, Intel and Samsung but they seemed way more expensive

2) Price/Performance. A reasonable price for a quality product. Brand means little by itself, it is reputation I consider most heavily.


----------



## KG363

1. Intel (in case they're watching







)

2. Price per gigabyte, followed by performance.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

1. Intel
2. Performance


----------



## Ockap1812

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, always intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Excellent performance and reliability, that's why I only but intel







.


----------



## DuckieHo

1. All of them... see below.

2. Real-world performance and price.


----------



## chosen1290

1.Intel,Crucial
2.Performance and price


----------



## sweffymo

I was considering basically anything, as long as the specs are good and it has a good controller.

I am definitely using price, performance, and brand (about equally weighted I guess) when deciding which one to buy.


----------



## xd_1771

1. Any one works really, as long as whatever I end up getting has the best
2. Price-performance

Unless maybe I'm entering to win something like on here


----------



## FallenFaux

1. I'm mostly looking at Intel because I've loved my X25-M thus far, I would probably consider an OCZ or Crucial drive though.

2. I mostly look at a combination of Price and Reliability.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Considering a Kingston Hyper X.

To me, price-to-capacity-to-performance ratio is the most important thing, a mix of all three really.


----------



## trainman

1. Intel, OCZ, Patriot, Corsair, A-DATA, Samsung, a few others

2. Price and performance


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

In as well.









1. Intel, Crucial, or Samsung

2. Price/performance ratio and reliability.


----------



## Spykerv

1. Intel, Crucial
2. Price


----------



## adcantu

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel / Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Pretty much only concerned with performance.


----------



## Neathh

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

1. OCZ, Intel, Or samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

2. Performance, and reliability.


----------



## Cykososhull

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price/Performance and reliability.

OCN dominates again!


----------



## scottath

1. Crucial, Corsair, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.

Happy to pay for shipping if that will make me qualify as im not in the state/canada


----------



## Z Overlord

1. OCZ

2. Performance mostly


----------



## audioxbliss

1. Intel.

2. Performance.


----------



## Akhen

1. Crucial/Intel
2. Cost per GB / Reliability


----------



## Scrappy

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Price / Performance


----------



## robbo2

Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada.

Great.


----------



## 7hm

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial , Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance


----------



## munaim1

1)Might look to upgrade to the new Intel SSD's, however, the Crucial M4 seems very popular

2) Price/Performance and reliability.

Thanks.


----------



## gdawg33

1. Intel, Corsair.

2. Price, Brand


----------



## 31337

1. Samsung
2. Reliability is #1, then the price/performance ratio.


----------



## dmasteR

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

All of the above, but a huge emphasis on reliability!


----------



## theblah

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## jetplane48

1 Intel or Corsair

2 performance


----------



## HeWhoDared

1.Intel, Crucial

2.Reliability and Performance!


----------



## sausageson

In

1) Intel

2) Price/ reliability


----------



## M0rbidDeath

1. Corsair.
2. Performance.


----------



## Padishah

question 1) Intel,crucial or samsung

question 2) performance plus positive reviews from great sites like OCN


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance Price Reliability


----------



## Mithrandir8

I'll probably pick up another crucial but this time I actually want to focus on performance

1) Crucial

2) Performance


----------



## Riou

1) Crucial, Intel
2) Price & performance


----------



## CarFreak302

In! I love these giveaways.
1. Intel and Crucial
2. Performance is a must, but price also plays a big role, I just have to see the price increase as justifiable for the performance increase.


----------



## LemonSlice

1. Crucial, Intel, then Corsair
2. Performance first, price second, though it does play a part.


----------



## malishious_intent

When the cash comes in I would like to get an OCZ drive.

I look for read speed and longevity in looking for an SSD drive.


----------



## rocketman331

1) Crucial, Intel
2) Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## rathspawn

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Reliability - low failure rates, consistent read/write speeds
MAXIMUM SPEEEEEEEEED


----------



## Sped

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ or Patriot.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Price and performance. Brand doesn't matter if the SSD itself performs well and other people have proven so.


----------



## Jinru

1. Intel & Crucial

2. In order: Reliability > Price > Performance


----------



## GuardianDuo

1. Samsung
2. Price and performance.


----------



## wire

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ & Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance & Brand


----------



## Jo0

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
I'm thinking Samsung and Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Priceerformance:Size ratio.


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

1. intel or samsung

2. Best bang for bucks per space/speed ratio. I dont care if its super fast (but dont want slow) as long as its fast enough with space i need..

In!







thanks


----------



## Vrait

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Reliability and Performance


----------



## mikeyzelda

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial, Samsung, Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

1. Performance
2. Price (always







)
3. Reliability


----------



## Swift Castiel

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

1. Intel, OCZ, Kingston

2. Price/Performance + reliability/stability


----------



## Regel

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Performance first, price second. Brand doesn't matter.


----------



## kz26

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ, Kingston, Patriot, Corsair, Samsung
2. Price, Performance, Brand, Reliability


----------



## Mongo

1. Intel Crucial OCZ

2. Price Reliability


----------



## pangolinman

1. Crucial / OCZ
2. Price / Performance ~ reliability can always be fixed


----------



## pioneerisloud

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
I'll either be looking at Crucial, Intel or Samsung. Nobody else, and probably in that order (assuming current performance and stability). I'll pick whichever of those 3 are the best bang for my buck.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price, performance and stability. I need to make sure all 3 of my requirements are met before I buy one.


----------



## Winrahr

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Crucial, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Price/Performance, Reliability


----------



## importflip

In

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Crucial, Intel, OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price/Performance + Reliability


----------



## samuel002

In~

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Corsair,OCZ, Crucial and Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Performance, reliability and pricing.

Thanks to intel for having this draw!


----------



## matty0610

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Price because the cost of $/GB is what has kept me away so far waiting till the perfect time it drops to an affordable rate. Performance because I don't want to pay a lot just to find out it's an "Okay" drive.


----------



## townending

1. Intel, Crucial, Corsair

2. Price/Performance and Warranty


----------



## Smykster

1. I'd consider any depending on question number 2

2. Reliability, price, performance; in that order. Random access times for ssd's are enough to warrant a purchase as long as their read/write speeds are faster than physical HDDs. Of course, the faster the better, but reliability and price play a more important role IMO.


----------



## AMD20x6

1. Samsung, Crucial, Intel

2. Price, reliability, performance.


----------



## cravinmild

Oh count me in.

questions

1) Intel would be my next upgrade. Why you ask? Because i have 3 intel ssd right now. I stick with what works.

2) Price is secondary to brand for me. Intel has been said to be the most rugged ssd. This is the reason i picked intel in the first place.

Love to add 120gb to my collection of intel ssds


----------



## superhead91

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung
2. Price and performance


----------



## Pencuri

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

The three brands that I trust the most are Intel, Crucial and Patriot

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I would look into a combination of the three. Price of course factors in the most.


----------



## spartacus

1) Samsung, Intel

2) Price/Performance sweetspot followed swiftly by Reliability


----------



## GeforceGTS

In









1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, performance and reliability


----------



## jprovido

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ
2. Performance, Price, Availability


----------



## ilocos boy

1. intel, samsung,corsair

2. price.performance


----------



## Mysteryboy

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*

Intel, corsair or Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*

Brand,price,features(exp: intel tool box) and the looks


----------



## GOTFrog

1- Been looking at Intel and crucial ssd
2- A mix of performance and price


----------



## Vocality

1. Crucial, OCZ, Patriot

2. Price, performance.


----------



## mx3orange

1. Intel, Crucial, or samsung

2. Price& performance


----------



## Sozin

Intel.

Price/performance.


----------



## Kokin

1) Intel, Corsair, Crucial.

2) More towards price as I'm stuck on SATAII and reliability/customer service.


----------



## critical46

1.Crucial

2. Reliability and speed


----------



## X-Country Dude96

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Kingston

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price, performance, and reliability.


----------



## Slahtr

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel / Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
reliability is first, then price/performance


----------



## theonedub

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Leaning towards Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price is the most important factor, with performance coming in at a close second.


----------



## Vispor

1. Currently have an Intel 80gb (first gen), and want to buy a bigger/faster/newer one.

2. Price/gb/performance.

Sent from my MB611 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darius Silver

1: Intel, Samsung, Crucial, Mushkin

2: Reliability and a good price/performance ratio.


----------



## KipH

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Kingston and Samsung would be on my short list but Intel, OCZ and Crucial I would look at if I can find a deal.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Total price is usually my limiting factor. I would like to get as big and fast as I can under a limited maximum price. Size would take precedence over speed as all SSD are so much faster than what I have now


----------



## Phoriver

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2) Performance and reliability


----------



## thisispatrick

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Price and performance.


----------



## Sneaky Payload

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*I have had great luck with any corsair product, from their cases to power supplies. I currently have two crucial M4 in a raid0 setup, but will be moving onto a single Corsair, or actually Intel drive later, depending on a few factors*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*I look at reliability first, price second, and brand third*


----------



## bluedevil

1. Intel, Ocz, Corsair, and Crucial.
2. Price, speed, and longevity.


----------



## Triple7

1. Intel

2. Definitely reliability. Intel is one of the few companies that has solid reviews on its SSD's. OCZ and a lot of the other brands have high failure rates and lots of bad reviews.


----------



## Bobicon

In.

1. Intel.

2. I would pick up a Intel SSD for a hard drive upgrade because Intel products are of high quality offering very good performance and reliability.


----------



## GrayFawkes

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, and Samsung is what I'm look at.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Brand usually has little importance as long as price and performance is good.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Patriot, Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance and Brand


----------



## EventHorizon

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Crucial since their M4 gets so much praise.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Probably a mixture of price and performance, mainly price since any SSD will blow a HDD out of the water.*


----------



## whitingnick

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*Corsair, Kingston, or Intel*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*SATA III, 200GB+ size, low price per GB, 500MB/s+ read, and 250MB/s+ write-- in other words, a combination.*


----------



## zouk52

1. Intel, Crucial, maybe Samsung

2. Performance/Reliability


----------



## edalbkrad

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, and Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Price and capacity over performance


----------



## Nicnivian

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

- _OCZ, Intel and Samsung._

*. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*

_- Very much a combination of the two. I will sacrifice price over performance and reliability tho._


----------



## EfemaN

Awesome!

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial

2. Price is a biggie, closer to $1/GB the better; performance isn't a big deal, all I care about is fast access times; Brand matters, simply for the reliability ratings!


----------



## coachmark2

1. OCZ and Intel

2. Reliability and performance.


----------



## Nick0matic

1) If looking for an SSD; Intel, Corsair, Samsung, Crucial, and OCZ

2) Reliability and performance, brand is usually indicative of the former, at least from user experiences I can hear of. The price per GB is a huge factor, but it can sometimes be justified.

REALLY hope I win this. Seeing client builds with Vertex 3s and Samsung 470s and 830s fly by me is making me almost envious. I want to install Windows in 5 minutes, too


----------



## OJX

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel or Kingston. The kingston 64GB drive was my first experience with SSDs and I loved the performance/price ratio. Now most people in my family have the kingston as a boot drive. However, I wanted more performance, and was afraid of the poor reliability of other drives, so I went with an intel SSD for my laptop. I was not disappointed, I now recommend intel to others.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

The difference between going from a HD to an SSD is much higher than any differences gained from switching SSDs. When I look for a new SSD I look at the brand (Intel for its reliability in this case) and price.


----------



## Behemoth777

1. Intel and g.skill

2. Performance, reliability, and warranty


----------



## fstop

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price/performance ratio and reliability (which includes company reputation and support; ie firmware updates, forum updates, etc).

Goodluck OCN!


----------



## snoball

1.) Corsair!

2.) I love them and the speeds









IN!


----------



## TheOddOne

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
_Intel, OCZ, Crucial_

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
_Price_


----------



## brownieapple

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel or Crucial for future SSD upgrade.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price plays factor when selecting a SSD. I typically want no more than $1 per GB. SSD does not use SandForce controller.


----------



## trendy

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

OCZ and Patriot were top on my list, having seen some good reviews of those units. I'm not saying this because Intel providing the SSDs, but I was considering their units, but I haven't really seen a good price point at the time of writing this.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price, storage capacity, and performance in the long term has been what I've been researching for my next upgrade. I need something that will perform well in the long term, hold at least my Operating System, Applications, and the two games I'm currently addicted to, and won't cost me more than my video card (which was north of $300).


----------



## Gouzlan

IN!!!!

looking at Mushkin, Crucial, Intel of course

Values: Performance!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1) Intel
2) I look for Reliability and then P/P.


----------



## van13330gg

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I prefer Intel, Corsair, and Crucial over others

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Mostly look for price, then performance.


----------



## triallen

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price to performance ratio. Also, a reliable and consistent product is important.


----------



## Witchdoctor

I was looking at the Crucail drive due to great reviews and end user satifaction

Performance and reliability not in that order


----------



## Ghooble

1. Crucial, Intel, OCZ
2. Price/Reliability. (Mostly price lol)


----------



## SniperXX

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel or Crucial.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price and Performance.


----------



## Derek1387

1.Intel, Crucial, Samsung
2.WOrd of mouth. What works the best, and the longest. Thats what I go for for trouble free operation.


----------



## Aznboy1993

1.) OCZ or Intel (perhaps, I will consider others as well).

2.) A combination of price, performance, size, and brand.


----------



## Faraz

1) Crucial

2) Performance + reliability of the drive


----------



## justdan

1. crucial, intel

2. performance


----------



## jetpak12

1) I'm looking at Crucial and Samsung, currently.

2) And I look mainly at price/gb, but solid performance and reliability are necessities as well! Price just dictates when to buy.


----------



## eagle3566

1. Intel, Samsung

2. Price, reliability


----------



## Viper979

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ, cause I love the PCI-e SSD

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance, hands down nothing beats a fast read/write speed.

and its awesome that intel is giving away these drives I hope I win!


----------



## FauxFox

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price price price. Reliability. _VALUE_


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I am considering either a Corsair Force Series SSD (they just keep dropping in price!), or an Intel SSD (because they are very reliable).

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

A combination of these elements. Brand is not as important as price.vs.performance. I primarily evaluate a drive (or any product, for that matter) on a basis of price vs. performance ratio, and once I have several similar options from several different brands, then I narrow things down by what that brand offers (be it outstanding customer service, a good warranty, reputable reliability, etc).


----------



## Bartonn

1. Crucial, Samsung
2. Performance, Price, Reliability


----------



## mitchcook420

1. Intel or Kingston

2.Performance and cost


----------



## Core2uu

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, considering an SRT system
Crucial, m4s are good value as well

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Brand plays a small role in determining the *reliability* of the product (which Intel is a top contender in), however, price/performance is just as important.


----------



## staryoshi

1. I consider all brands, but I make a decision based on a combination of price, performance, capacity, and warranty. I would consider Crucial or Intel SSDs first though, and other manufacturers second if the aforementioned companies do not have products that meet my needs.

2. The best combination of price and performance wins my dollar. I'm mostly brand agnostic with slight preferences, I care more about the SSD controller than the manufacturer.


----------



## liljoey112

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Corsair, Intel, Crucial and.

2] What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

A] Performance and Price


----------



## hc_416

1. I am gong to be looking at crucial, when I bought my most recent drive they came highly reccomed due to reliablity, and good performance. I am also glad to say that it has worked with out a hick-up since the install about a year ago. I will also look and ozc pci one, thougth that company would have to come a long way with the reliablty. Thought I like the thougth of the faster speed and no sata cables, or power cables.

2. I would put reliablity/performace up at the top. If you have a fast drive that is always broken what is the point. If you have a slow drive that always works might aswell get a hd. I guess you would have to have a blance of both, if not the drive is worthless.


----------



## Fletcherea

For my 1st ssd I'm leaning towards Crucial, for a combo of price/performance. Could definitely be swayed by intel though =D


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

1. Intel

2. Reliability/Performance


----------



## EmoPopsicle

1. Corsair
2. a balance between performance and reliability (more on the performance side)


----------



## Iching

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Reliability and price


----------



## aggr08

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Performance (reliability + speed), price


----------



## WaLshy11

1. Crucial, Intel and OCZ
2. Price then performance


----------



## PCSarge

intel/ crucial

im looking for reliability mostly, because lets face it, any SSD is faster than an HDD


----------



## SpcCdr

I've had my Kingston 64 for well over two years now, no probs whatsoever!
and I've been running some VIA boards 24/7 off of 4GB CF cards (Adata BTW) for almost 4.
So, I'm not overly concerned with "reliability" of Solid State - pick any name-brand and it should last you well beyond the warranty/ MTBF.

However I am looking to "upgrade" to a 128/256 model.

1)Currently scoping out the M4 vs Samsung 830 reviews & benchies.
Although.... I *am* a huge fan of GSkill memory.... and they're making SSDs now .... hmmmm









2) I'm also considering the Intel, but, am not sure if the extra cost is truly reflected with a concurrant "real world" performance increase.
So, I guess my criteria would be Performance/ price & Brand

Cheers to Admin and Intel


----------



## murky44

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Reliability and Price (since I can't tell the performance difference between most SSDs in real world use anyway)


----------



## Tiger S.

Im in..









1: Intel, Crucial
2: Performance and reliability.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Intel or OCZ

and all bout performance, who cares about reliability and price...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
-Intel seems to be the logical choice for my next upgrade.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
-Reliability first followed by price.


----------



## illipinoG

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, Performance, Reliability


----------



## LightSpeedIII

1. Intel or crucial
2. The reliability (in case of a tie, the quality of their customer support), price, and then performance is a concern to a point (it had better offer significant performance increases for me to want to pay much more)


----------



## Philbar71

1. I consider Intel, Ocz, Corsar, Crucal, and patroit when shopping for a ssd.

2. I mostly look at cost per gb and speed. I want the best bang for the buck.


----------



## JedixJarf

In.

1) OCZ or Corsair

2) Price/Perf ratio


----------



## el gappo

1. Other, probably another acard









2. Performance, all day.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial and Samsung at the moment

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance per dollar, capacity per dollar, and not having a track record of firmware issues and lying about those firmware issues.


----------



## Jeffro422

1. I'm considering Crucial or Corsair for my next SSD purchase.

2. When purchasing a SSD I look at price/GB price/performance ratio, reliability. Biggest of all I look at the company behind the drive. Not just the brand slapped on the SSD but the customer service and reputation of the company I'm considering purchasing from.


----------



## sgtjeep

Crucial

Price, performance & brand.


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada.*
Click to expand...

1. *Possibly OCZ for the far future*, might go for a really high end model, but who knows what the future holds.
2. Brand isn't a huge factor, that's not to say I would jump on the first Rosewell SSD for $40 lol. *Price and performance are most important.*


----------



## Phaelynar

1. 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and whether or not those dollars spent would be worthwhile to raid 0 ssd's. Also the reliability of raid 0 ssd's is a concern as well.


----------



## Chef Bobert

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

All of these choices, pending actual real world reviews of them in use.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I try to rule price out, unless it is outrageous. I mainly look for proven performance from a trusted brand.


----------



## muels7

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel or G.Skill

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*

Combination of Price, performance, and overall reliability.


----------



## Faint

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

1) It's kind of difficult to answer, but I would have to choose from either Corsair, Crucial, Mushkin, or Intel.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

2) The SSD that I'm going to get has to be in a good/decent price range, has to be from a good reliable brand, and must have excellent performance for the specific price range it is in.


----------



## kcdakrt

In.

1. ocz , samsung , intel

2. price per gig and random times.


----------



## Stizuner

1. My next SSD will be either an intel or crucial

2. Performance used to be the primary factor but after a couple failed mushkin I think reliability is the new critical factor for me


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, Mushkin, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and Performance


----------



## donthaveacow

Currently only 2 brands, Intel and OCZ

Purchases are based on Price to size, and following that performance.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

In I guess

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, Crucial, Corsair, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Combination of all 3, but mostly price/performance ratio


----------



## DeathAvenger

In!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel or Kingston.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

Best performance for the price like most. I like to get the most powerful thing I can for my budget at the time!


----------



## PackaBowl09

1. Intel, Corsair, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, Performance, Size

Good luck to all! (especially me though







)


----------



## Argosy

1. Corsair/OCZ
2. price to volume, as all SSDs will be noticeably faster than my caviar black

Argosy


----------



## pacho

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Corsair.

2. Price, performance, reliability.


----------



## MDMonster

1. Intel, Corsair, and Samsung.

2. With Intel it's about performance. Corsair is all about both performance and brand, Samsung is all about brand


----------



## xlastshotx

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel or OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, and Reliability

Thanks Intel and OCN for another awesome giveaway


----------



## chrisguitar

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial & Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance, Price, Reliability, Speed & Size


----------



## Arslay

Crucial, Intel, Samsung in that order.

I am looking for reliability above all else, performance second, and price third.


----------



## squad

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, Reliability

And of course IN!


----------



## Siegfried262

1. Crucial or Intel

2. Price and performance and reliability are my biggest concerns.


----------



## Cavi

1. I used to be looking at the Mushkin line, but it would seem I prefer the Corsair now.

2. Combo Price/Performance. I've been watching the price on these for a loooooong time, and they just aren't dropping far enough to justify performance. I would rather not keep multiple drives. There's a very helpful thread here about how to manage it, but I just don't think I should HAVE to do that if I can avoid it. So I'm waiting for the price/GB to drop much more before I consider purchasing!


----------



## YouWin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Speed / Price


----------



## Jerry60k

1.OCZ or Samsung
2. Price vs performance


----------



## Faytx

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, OCZ, and Crucial are the brands I usually purchase.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, performance, and reliability are the things I generally look for.


----------



## Selvanthos

Intel, Crucial or Samsung (OCZ and Corsair if controllers get updated)

I mainly go by speed then price. Basically price cant be more then $1.30 per gig. And then the fastest wins. Not brand biased.

PS: I do live in australia but will have it shipped to US resident friends of mine.


----------



## Dar_T

1. Patriot (Wildfire is crazy good)

2. Price and performance


----------



## daman246

1. Intel,Crucial,Samsung
2. Reliability and price


----------



## Speedyi7

1. Intel, OCZ
2. Price, around $2/gb NZD


----------



## tombom

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Budget price to performance


----------



## enmariack

1. OCZ, Crucial

2. Fastest for the price for drives under 120GB


----------



## Wiremaster

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, Intel, Corsair, G.Skill

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reliability is a must. It must equal or exceed that of "spinny" disks. Beyond that, balancing price and performance.


----------



## phazer11

1. I was looking into an Intel,Crucial, or a OCZ for my next upgrade.

2. When I'm looking I've been looking for price, performance and size, of course since I've never known the wonders of an SSD I've been waiting in the hopes for prices to drop to more reasonable levels per size.


----------



## Sodalink

1. Inter, Corsair, Crucial .

2. Experience something better than a 7200 rpm HDD.


----------



## un1b4ll

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reliability, Performance


----------



## Higgins

1. I'm considering crucial, Intel, and OCZ

2. Cost/performance. I'll pay a little extra if its worth the increase in speed/capacity, and if its not as likely to die on me.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

1) OCZ

2) Price/Performance. I don't have to have the absolute fastest drive on the market, or the cheapest one, but I want to get the most for my money.


----------



## MacNcheese

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial, and OCZ
2) Price and Performance are the main factors I look for.

Thanks intel for throwing these our way.


----------



## Ensamada

I'm in!









1. Intel, Crucial, or Mushkin

2. Price and Performance


----------



## Phoenix132

1. Intel/Crucial

2. Price/preformance of course

Thanks OCN for another great giveaway!


----------



## Dude5082

In for the win!

I'd pick up an OCZ if I were buying a SSD tomorrow.

I look for a combination of price and performance.


----------



## hello im sean

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

- Corsair pro performance series for TRIM support

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

- Reliability, Read/Write speeds, capacity.


----------



## Iamthebull

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price & Performance Ratio


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

1) Crucial, OCZ, then Samsung/Intel

2) Reliability, then price







, also energy use (if for laptop)

Thanks intel!


----------



## vitality

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Corsair, OCZ, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Best Price/ performance ratio mainly. Next upgrade I might go just for speed though


----------



## CpBoy

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Performance/price and reliability


----------



## Spade616

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
>Intel, Samsung or Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
>Definitely the priceerformance ratio.


----------



## xPwn

1. Intel
2. Long Life and Good Speeds.


----------



## Agueybana_II

1) Intel
2) Reliability


----------



## Kand

Sure

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial and Intel. None of that Sandforce nonsense for me.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Reliability.


----------



## exhaile

In!


----------



## Killhouse

1. I would not deal with OCZ again due to dodgy firmware, Intel would be my first choice.

2. Price & reliability (not necessarily performance).

Thanks Intel!

EDIT: I am a UK resident but I have a home address in the states. Hope thats no problem


----------



## doomlord52

In!

1. OCZ, Crucial, Intel
2. Performance, and from a brand with good reliability


----------



## Sauerkraut

Samsung, or Intel now I suppose.

And I look for Performance/Price ratio. Performance including capacity that is.


----------



## Darkpriest667

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other? OCZ Crucial or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements? Price and Performance. Additionally I look at user reviews, reliability, and price per GB of storage.


----------



## Force9000

1. Crucial or Intel

2. Performance primarily.


----------



## JoshHuman

1. OCZ, Crucial, Intel

2. Price/Performance


----------



## nvidiamd

1. Definitely Intel

2. Performance coupled with reliability


----------



## Cloudpost

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ, INTEL

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price


----------



## kennh

1. Intel
2. GB/$


----------



## Rainstar

1- Crucial, Samsung

2-performance valued over price.


----------



## Scars Unseen

1. Intel or Crucial
2. Mostly I look for price and reliability.


----------



## shiarua

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel or Crucial

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

If I'm not strapped for cash I usually just go with performance and brand


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

1. Crucial or Intel, depending on how much I like my new Vertex 3.
2. Reliability, then price.


----------



## KJ4MRC

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial and Samsung

2. Price and performance

Thank you Intel for offering this to the OCN community!


----------



## BountyHead

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I have run an intel SDD for a while and i was thinking about going with another since ive been so happy with my current one.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and performance are the biggest combination for me, brand will always help sway my decision if its a close race


----------



## Mr.Pie

1. Crucial or Intel
2. Price and reliability of course!

Thanks OCN!


----------



## H-man

1) I'm indifferent to brand.
2) I want price and performance.


----------



## -iceblade^

in please.

1. Mushkin, Samsung or Intel

2. my main concern is price (sub $120)


----------



## LiquidBlack

1, OCZ, Crucial or Intel

2, Performance / cost ratio


----------



## redmustang

1. Crucial or Samsung

2. performance and reliability


----------



## 713King

1. Kingston, Intel

2. Price and performance.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

1.) INTEL or OCZ

2.) My decision making = Reliability 50% performance 25% price 25%


----------



## Domino

1. Corsair or OCZ
2. Performance, capacity, then the governing factor being price.


----------



## wanako

In!

1) Crucial FTW!

2) I look for all three. If a respected brand is selling an SSD with great speed at a reasonable price, they will









That's why I'm saving up for a Crucial M4


----------



## Big-Pete

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
intel or crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
performace


----------



## gameworm

1: Samsung, Crucial, Intel
2: Brand reliability then performance


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel or OCZ not sure yet

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and performance


----------



## MooCwzRck

1: Intel
2: Performance and quality. Having a low fail rate while performing well is ideal, and worth a slight premium.


----------



## BodgeITandRun

In please.

1 Corsair, Crucial or now interested in Intel!

2 Price and performance


----------



## Bob Santana

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel or Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Price / Performance


----------



## karmuhhhh

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

-Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

-Performance/Price


----------



## SpiritGear

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Samsung, Crucial, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

A combination of Price, Performance
Bought the Samsung because it offered the best deal before rebates. I gave Intel serious consideration though.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

1. Crucial, unless someone can step up.

2. Combination. Reliability and performance are most important, with price a close second.


----------



## Fullinator

1. A corsair Force GT.

2. Reliability and speed.


----------



## bgtrance

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## CloudX

1. Patriot Memory, Corsair.

2. Performance, price.


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

1. Corsair, Crucial, Samsung, Kingston, Intel. Trusted companies to me
2. I really only care about price!


----------



## jrad

*
1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Ocz and Corsair.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance and brand.


----------



## killeraxemannic

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial or Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance first and stability second


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

In?









1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ or Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/Performance, Reliability


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I'm in

Crucial -> Mushkin -> Intel

Price -> Performance


----------



## Vowels

1. Intel & Crucial

2. Reliability, random 4K read & write speeds, access times, price


----------



## ionstorm66

innnnn


----------



## Lime

1.) Intel, Samsung, Crucial.

2.) Price, reliability, and looks. SSDs look pretty good regardless though, so whatever..


----------



## Dan17z

IN

1. Brands really don't mater to me, it's the reputation of the customer service and what I put down for number 2

2. Again the brand it self does not matter it is the price vs. performance.
Sure you can get a $60 SSD, but if it performs slightly better then a mechanical HDD then why even get it?


----------



## Aesir

1: I'm considering Corsair, Intel and Crucial for my next upgrade.

2: I look for performance and price.


----------



## Warmonger

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Intel or Crucial, im looking for a company that will stand behind its product. That is well know for providing quality products in that specific component.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price and quality. The first thing that comes to mind when purchasing a SSD is how long is it going to last. The second is price, I don't have the money to be putting out to buy replacements if they fail, especially at the cost of a SSD. Which loops back around to the quality of the product.


----------



## Wookie Man

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, hopefully gonna get one this Winter. intel if I get a bit more money.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/Performance ratio, I don't need much space.


----------



## burwij

In, thanks!

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2. A mix of price, performance, and reliability. I still see SSD's as a relatively expensive luxury item right now, so I look for the most bang for my buck in the $80-150 range.


----------



## Semedar

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Performance/Reliability


----------



## zelix

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Intel OCZ or mushkin
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Performance and brand.


----------



## railfan844

1. Intel or Samsung
2. Price and value


----------



## rxsocal

1. Was considering OCZ and Corsair.

2. I only consider price and performance as brand does not matter to me. Price should be around 1$/GB after rebate for an SSD read/write of +500/500 Mb/s respectively


----------



## Silver_WRX02

1. Intel
2. Performance


----------



## CiX

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel, Crucial, Corsair*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
*Performance*


----------



## Schwartz

1. OCZ, Intel, Patriot

2. Performance, Price, HD Space


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
My next upgrade has fallen to a battle between OCZ Vertex or Agility vs the Intel SSD (some variant). Still contemplating, Intel is better technology, but more expensive. OCZ is less expensive, but not seemingly as cutting edge as Intel. I can get more GB of an SSD with OCZ for a cheaper price than Intel SSD's, albeit a slightly slower SSD.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Hands down 100% answer is a combination between price + performance. A very _fast_ SSD but very expensive is somewhat out of my range atleast at this point. Especially with the state of economy (financially). Although I am Very willing to build a high end machine and spend top dollar on quality parts. However, a cheap price but also cheap product is also not ideal. Companies that find the balance between both in my mind are the one's who become most popular with enthusiasts/consumers (and more revenue on their end).


----------



## KiNG T3RMiNATOR

1. Intel

2. It's not listed but reliability out weighs all of the above. Then it would be performance and price.


----------



## radaja

thanks intel and ocn

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel or Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance,brand


----------



## Lige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> 
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada.*
Click to expand...

Both questions are answered in this post.

I had recently purchased my first SSD. An OCZ Agility III SSD, however my first one was a DOA, it worked for five minutes, and then after a restart, it decided to never see the light of day. I have heard good things about Intel, Mushkin, and Corsair SSD's and would like to give all of them a try. However, due to price issues, they price of an SSD drive greatly outweighs my need to purchase one. I would love to see the faster loading times and speed, but for 150+ dollars, I could (before the flooding in Taiwan) purchase a 2 TB drive for cheaper. The speed however, should be of an equal value of the cost. You can't get all three things (price, size, speed), you have to choose two out of the three. If SSD purchases could be based on this with a fair value towards price, that would be great. So with that, for me is price and capacity of drive. With SSD's you are going to be getting performance that far outweighs that of a traditional HDD in the first, place, so why not help make the expense cheaper to some of us.


----------



## galaxyy

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial

Intel because they have the best reputation and have the most durable drive.
OCZ for speed
Crucial for value/speed

2. A mix of price and performance. I try to optimize by getting the best speed in my price range (i guess that is sort of obvious). That said, if one drive significantly outperformed the others, then I wouldn't care about price at all. Brand doesn't matter too much, except that I wouldn't buy a drive from a non-leader (see #1)


----------



## darksandz93

1. Intel, Corsair, Samsung
2. Performance and Price


----------



## crusey

Definitely in!

1. Samsung, Crucial, or Intel

2. I look at a mixture of price, performance, and reliability like most on this forum.


----------



## Licht

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ, Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Everything is considered in this order. Brand > Price > Performance


----------



## Ethan10584

Crucial, Intel

Price/Performance, normally


----------



## naizarak

1. OCZ/Corsair
2. Performance

In!


----------



## vladsinger

1. Intel or Corsair

2. Mostly price, then performance since I don't have any Sata III hardware. I'd rather not think about potential failure. =P


----------



## cygnus21

1) I am considering intel, OCZ, Crucial

2) Combination of price and performance.


----------



## zephyulos

1. Intel, Crucial, Patriot, Mushkin

2. Reliability and Performance per Dollar


----------



## ohms

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Reliability and then Performance. Cost is negligible to me as the first 2 are much much more important.


----------



## Firehawk

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Performance


----------



## Hydrored

Intel,Crucial

Price,Performance,Reviews


----------



## dkim1359

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial (because I'm scared of the SF-2281 bugs)

2. About 40% performance, 40% brand (mostly as a proxy for reliability/warranty), and 20% price (willing to pay a premium for excellent performance and reliability)


----------



## Champian

1. OCZ

2. A combination of price performance


----------



## AgentHydra

Crucial, Corsair, OCZ, Patriot, Mushkin

Looking for a good combination of performance, price, and reliability


----------



## eskamobob1

1) crucial and intel (dont know much about new samung ones)
2) speeds are nice, but reliability is what i mainly go off of


----------



## musashin

I'm in.

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ, Corsair
2. Price and performance


----------



## alchemik

1. Been looking into either a Intel or OCZ SSD for my next perchase

2. Price / GB and performance.


----------



## JMCB

1. Intel. I have an Intel SSD in my system now, and it's reliable. It also happens to have good performance.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

I'm looking for reviews. If the product is poor from my trusted review sites, I'll avoid it.


----------



## Starbomba

1. Intel, Samsung or Crucial

2. Reliability, Price and Performance, in that order.


----------



## yandreev3

1. Intel, crucial, and samsung.

2. Performance, Reliability, Speed, Capacity


----------



## Fatt

1. Intel, Crucial, Corsair

2. Reliability, Performance


----------



## rockosmodlife

1. OCZ and Corsair

2. Price vs Performance/Size


----------



## granosx

Sweet I am definitely in

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

OCZ, Crucial, Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

I decide based on pricing ( for example sales etc.. ), Performance and Reviews


----------



## ViR-tUaL

1. Intel
2.Performance
gl all!


----------



## N3C14R

1. Kingston, A-Data.

2. Price, capacity, performance, reliability, longevity and of course looks.


----------



## hpak

1. Samsung, Intel & Crucial

2. Price/performance Is a key factor for me.

Good luck to all & aloha.


----------



## SEN_ONE

1. OCZ

2. Performance/Price


----------



## Captain1337

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial, Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, Performance, and Brand.


----------



## vcrazy

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Price/Performance ratio, Reliability


----------



## Sean Webster

Crucial, Intel, Samsung, and Corsair.
Performance, reliability, and value per dollar.


----------



## earwig1990

I love OCZ!

i want an ssd that is quick, med price, but looks baller


----------



## reyo

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I am actually looking at either Intel 320 120GB or Crucial M4 128GB depending on price.
Looking forward to boxing day sales.
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

First, it definitely gotta be within budget.
Then I gotta look at reliability which Intel and Crucial are rocking (this technically can be a brand reputation)
Performance...well, they're SSD and I'm coming from a HDD. So anything will be much faster








Maybe when I move from one SSD to another, performance would play a much bigger factor.


----------



## kulbida

Count me in









1) Intel/Corsair
2) Performance all the way!


----------



## rent.a.john

Crucial

I think reliability is number 1 and then performance.


----------



## Bodycount

Thanks Chipp/Intel,

*Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

1.) Corsair**

What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?[/B]

2.) Performance

*


----------



## HarrisLam

1. maybe intel / OCZ

2. price : volume ratio


----------



## chroniX

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial, & Corsair
2) Performance and reliability are the most important factors to me

Thanks for this opportunity OCN & Intel, good luck all!


----------



## Virgle144

I am considering OCZ, and price is what I look at


----------



## animal0307

1: Intel will most likely be my choice. Got two X-25V's and I love them. Using for my linux distros and running like champs. Would love to put my windows on one.

2: Price/performance. I'm not a speed hungry gamer so I any SSD is an upgrade over a mech drive. Warranty/reliability are my buying points.


----------



## Du-z

1. Intel

2. Performance, TRIM in RAID 0

Thanks


----------



## skylinecalvin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
- I honestly never owned a SSD so my assumed bran would be Intel since form what i have read over the forms their fast and reliable.
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
- I would be more interested in space per the dollar with some interest in the brand(assuming its reliable).


----------



## iXAirCor325Xi

1) Corsair, Crucial, Intel

2) Price Performance and also support if problems


----------



## Romin

In!

1.Crucial ,Corsair ,OCZ

2.Performance/price


----------



## Zzari

In.

1. Samsung

2. Combination of price, performance, and brand.


----------



## Archngamin

1.Intel and Crucial
2. Reliability and price


----------



## pjBSOD

1:

*Intel, Corsair, Samsung, Crucial.*

2:

*Price / Brand.*


----------



## Joeful

I'd probably pick up an OCZ brand SSD.

I'd like for good reviews from several different sources. Most importantly, I'd look to companies I already own products from. My PSU is made by OCZ and I absolutely love it so I'd definitely be willing to try out more of their products.


----------



## MetalMax707

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

1. Mushkin, Patriot, OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

2. I look for Performance, Reliability, Brand, Warranty, and overall company/brand reputation


----------



## onigiri

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2. Performance for the price. Write Speed.


----------



## icy22

1. Intel or ocz
2. Price and size


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


In order of most considered to least considered: Crucial, Intel, OCZ, Kingston, Patriot
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Price and performance.


----------



## Tnt6200

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung.

2. Price and performance.


----------



## minivancan

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel, OCZ, Crucial.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price would be a huge factor in it since im a college student but at the same time performance is not to far from the list of top priority. As of brand not so much as long as it works every company has there faulty products and yea RMA's are a hassle but it helps alot.


----------



## Danja

1. All reputable brands. I have little brand loyalty, although I associate both Intel and Crucial with high quality.

2. Capacity.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


After months of deliberation, I narrowed my purchase down to either Intel, Corsair, or Crucial. In the end, I chose a Crucial M4 64Gb SSD and ordered it a few days ago for reasons stated below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Brand was of no concern, nor were manufacturer specifications. I simply don't trust the rated capabilities published by any manufacturer. Instead, I closely followed user reports in the AS SSD Benchmark thread here on OCN. On my chipset, in single disk configuration, Crucial C300 and M4 drives continually performed the best. Despite Corsair's and Intel's stellar reputations, their drives just didn't deliver, especially for the price premium they command. From there, I waited for a 64Gb version of either Crucial drive to fall within what I considered to be acceptable pricing. I got my drive from Amazon for $109.99.


----------



## iota

1. OCZ, Crucial, Intel
2. Price then Performance


----------



## GeForce2MX

1. Intel, OCZ, and Samsung

2. Performance and Price


----------



## TinDaDragon

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2. Reliability, customer service, performance, and price


----------



## PcKiller

IN

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price for Performance, reliability, and customer service


----------



## denial_

1 - Intel and Crucial are what I'm looking at the moment of my 1st upgrade to SSD









2 - Ratio price/perfomance and reliability (and future product support)


----------



## Kaishi

*Q1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

A1. Crucial, Intel, OCZ

*Q2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A2. Combination, with an emphasis on price.


----------



## RobotDevil666

1. I just got Corsair Performance Pro 128 Gb (Marvell based) but my choices narrowed down to Crucial , OCZ and Corsair , i considered Intel and as much as it has great reliability record performance is not there and they are kinda pricey.
2. The best mix of Price/Performance/Reliability


----------



## Heat

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Performance


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Intel, corsair, crucial and samsung.

A balance is always nice.


----------



## ironsurvivor

I'm looking at crucial, intel, and samsung. I look for a combination of the performance to price ratio and also a well known brand.


----------



## foxrena

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel 2.5'', for its performance and proven stability.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance and Stability, equally important !
I have used SSDs from Intel, Crucial, Samsung and OCZ. They all work great except the OCZ revodrive3, which gives overheating BSOD problem which is solved by adding a fan.


----------



## Andstraus

1. Corsair, Kingston, Intel. Crucial.

2. Combination of Price/performance. I am a bit of a Corsair Fanboy.


----------



## Monkey92

1. Crucial, samsung
2. Price and performance, reliability is tied in with performance so I don't care who makes it.


----------



## The-Real-Link

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

If I was to purchase another SSD, despite the extreme results of other manufacturers, I'd probably still go Intel for the reliability track record. The other SSDs are tempting though and of course with how things change, it's not a 100% given but close.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price is very important, sure, but performance and size / capacity are valid points too. A mixture of all things I'll say.


----------



## Boi 1da

1. Intel, Corsair, or Patriot

2. Performance and price


----------



## golfergolfer

In!









1. Crucial, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## derekc4

1) Crucial
2) speed/price


----------



## doctrgiggles

Intel would be the preferred, although I don't think that the brand would have that much of an impact on performance.

Price is my primary concern. When the increase in performance(compared to HDDs) divided by price goes up farther, I'll buy one.


----------



## wierdo124

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel, OCZ

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Cobolt005

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial,Samsung,OCZ,Intel, and looking into Plextor's new line.

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price, Performance, Capacity size, and Reliability


----------



## ChicoD

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2. Price, $/GB is a big factor for me. Then Performance/Reliability.


----------



## Grimz Reeper

1. Intel, after seeing one, KILLER
2. Performance all the way baby!


----------



## MME1122

1. Intel, Corsair, Crucial, Samsung. It's tough to decide









2. Reliability is the primary concern. I'm on SATA II, so super top notch performance is not a priority. Just enough to saturate SATA II.


----------



## vltor

1. Intel

2. Combination


----------



## mortimersnerd

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ or Corsair
2. Price/Performance as well as reliability. As long as it is reliable, brand usually doesn't play a large factor unless one is notorious for bad support.


----------



## eXecuution

1. Intel or Crucial, they seem to be the 2 most reliable SSD brands currently available. Possibly Corsair or OCZ if they release something that competes with intel or crucial in terms of reliability.

2. Price, performance, and NAND controller. I don't really like sandforce, have had bad experiences with it.


----------



## Precision_PC

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Looking at Samsung drives ATM.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Performance.


----------



## exitmusic

1. I currently own an Intel SSD and haven't had any issues. I'd definitely considering becoming a repeat customer.

2. In order of importance, I look for reliability, price, and then performance.


----------



## Johnny Utah

1. Open to any brand
2. Priorities are as follows:

Price per GB. The lower the better obviously. I'd like to see ~$1/GB in the next generation mainstream/performance drives.
Reliability. Not just write/erase cycles but it seems you always hear of a major bug in a new controller that can cause data loss, performance degradation or even total failure. With HDDs, the thought of that happening hardly ever enters my mind, but with SSDs, it worries me a little just because it seems a little more common although still rare overall.
Overall performance. Performance seems to scale linearly with SSDs and I feel we're already at excellent performance levels now. I don't mind if my drive isn't the fastest as long as it's close and meets my first two requirements of value and reliability.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

1. Crucial or Intel- proven to be most reliable
2. Performance is most important. I then decide what I am willing to pay for that performance and choose a brand that meets these criteria.

Hope I win


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


1. Intel

2. Performance


----------



## Johnny Utah

mistakenly quoted my own post instead of editing.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

1. Crucial

2. Performance


----------



## Usario

1. Corsair or Crucial
2. Best performance for my dollar


----------



## opiatevader

#1: I already bought an OCZ for my next build. I was looking at Patriot, Intel and Corsair as well.

#2: I picked it up due to price, killer deal on Newegg, SATA 3, and the read/write speeds.

Thank you if you pick me...


----------



## Xaero252

1.) OCZ, Intel, Crucial
2.) A combination of performance and brand. I'm partial to the brands above due to previous pleasant experiences, however a large performance gap would easily sway me to another manufacturer quickly. I also pay a lot of attention to talk regarding software and hardware bugs, for example the old firmware bugs and other issues similar to them, a single glaring issue and I will steer clear of a product.


----------



## ericld

I am considering OCZ, either a 64gig to use as a boot drive, or a PCIe Revo drive 3. If I can scrape up the $$$. Price, performance and dependability are all factors in determining what I buy. The Revo 3 drive is a bit pricey, but for 120gigs and at those speeds, I can live with it.


----------



## nawon72

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price, Performance, Reliability


----------



## mr. biggums

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
mix between intel or samsung
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
price with best performance/size.


----------



## Onions

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price plays a big factor


----------



## yesitsmario

1. Crucial
2. Price and Performance


----------



## Sakumo

1. Intel, Crucial, or Samsung
2. Price and low power usage(which is why I'm picking the brands that don't use Sandforce)


----------



## repiv89

1. Intel or Corsair

2. Performance/Price ratio


----------



## ph10m

1. Crucial, Intel or Kingston
2. Reliability and stability


----------



## Sno

1. Crucial, Intel, Corsair

2. Price, performance


----------



## BrutusMaximus

1. Intel
2. Price and reliability


----------



## evolart

in


----------



## Mr.Zergling

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/Performance


----------



## jemping

1. Crucial, Intel, and Samsung

2. Price per performance.


----------



## Blade

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, Reliability


----------



## Jackbenson

1. OCZ

2. Performance - Price ratio


----------



## Helmsdg

Put meh in!

1. I will most likely go with a OCZ again. My Vertex 2 has been a gem and wouldn't trade it for the world.

2. I look at price mostly, I didn't buy my SSD for speed in MB/s. Its more for seek times for programing (lots of includes) and small actions at boot.

--David--


----------



## Foolsmasher

1. Crucial

2. Performance


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung.

2. Reliability, Price, and Performance -- in that order.


----------



## SCollins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

1. ocz,intel

2. size/price/performance/ in that order


----------



## johny24

1. OCZ, Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price and Performance


----------



## Mygaffer

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I am considering Intel and OCZ. I have used both of their products in customer builds and been happy with them.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price to performance ratio. No matter how cheap it is I won't buy a dog, at the same time I am unlikely to buy the most expensive model even if it has the best performance. I want something with better than average performance at a better than average price.


----------



## aoc51

1) OCZ, Crucial

2) Both!

Thanks again!


----------



## Arizonian

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?* Intel all the way.
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?* A combination of all three with brand foremost.

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Drackula2000

1. Corsair

2. Price


----------



## MrSwift

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Samsung, Crucial, or Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
The price really needs to be in a good range, performance, and reliability. I don't want to buy a fast SSD and have it die on me in a few months.


----------



## TDA

1. OCZ, Other

2. Combination.


----------



## DNytAftr

1) Samsung and corsair
2) Reliability, performance, price


----------



## BLKKROW

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance,


----------



## Xcrunner

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/Performance


----------



## kaopraise

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*

Intel, OCZ, Crucial And Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Geglamash

1. Anything but OCZ
2. Price and performance

Woo!


----------



## AtomicSheep

1. Patriot Wildfire SSD

2. Perfomance and price.


----------



## azianai

1. Intel / Crucial
2. Performance & Reliability


----------



## Frazz

I can't enter as I'm from Australia. "Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec)."

But I'll answer the questions anyway.

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

I like the look of some of the SSD's manufactured by Corsair, Crucial, Intel and OCZ. Some other brands seem to be far out of my price range.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

Ive been having a look at the smaller SSD's around 60-120GB, my main plan is to use an SSD for the OS, because my operating system is taking forever to start these days, and the higher end games that I play often such as Battlefield 3.
I often check reviews and ratings on the hardware I want to buy.
Price/performance ratio
Overall, the best value I can get.


----------



## LilScrappyD

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
1.price
2.performance


----------



## Vestito

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/performance ratio







. If its expensive, ( not 10k expensive) it better have the speed to back it up, IE max iops when it first came out.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd love to add another 320 to my rig!









1. I have been looking at the 510 series Intel SSD's as a possible upgrade.

2. I care about performance but any SSD is really fast so the most important thing is reliability in my mind.


----------



## Sethy666

In!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

All three but mainly performance.


----------



## hunt3r93

Awesome giveaway defs in









1. Crucial, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## banging34hzs

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

If I was to choose one brand right now would be a tossup between Crucial or Intel, both have a great track record.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Mostly a combination of of price, performance and brand.
Some company's that make SSD's are just pure crap, mostly a performance consideration .


----------



## Alatar

1. Intel and Crucial

2. Of course it's a combination of price, performance, etc. but personally I usually tend to try and find cheap drives, so I guess price would be the biggest factor for me here.


----------



## Dradien

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel-Can't go wrong with Intel, every review I've ever read was at least positive. Pretty good customer relations.
OCZ-Interested to see what they do with their new controller, would like to be OCZ in the Computer parts Arena (other then PSU's)

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

A solid performer (Not necessarily the fastest, but decent, and constant across the board), good features, and one that isn't to expensive (A good GB/$ ratio).


----------



## boostinsteve

1. Intel
2. Performance/ reliability. I like doing raid setups, and I don't need another factor for data corruption.


----------



## Pseudonymous

1. Intel, Corsair
2. Performance, and Reliability


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ and Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Performance and reliability


----------



## UnInvincible

1. Crucial or Samsung

2. Price and Performance are important, as is the brand with respect to their reputation for reliability.


----------



## croSSeduP

1. Crucial. The reason is I bought an M4 as a boot drive and for as long as I've had it it has operated flawlessly. Gotta like that.
2. I'd like to say all THREE of those considerations. But, if price drops because the quality is going down, that is not good. Personally the price of SSD's is just too high for me to consider them as my daily storage drives at this time. Standard HDD's work just fine, thank you.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

1. Samsung or Crucial

2. Performance (Why else are we on OCN?), Price (A given), Reliability (Who wants a dead pc?)


----------



## h0thead132

1) OCZ, Kingston or Patriot

2) Price VS size


----------



## Water Cooled

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

To be honest, Corsair, Intel & Crucial.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Good solid performance!









I would love to win a SSD for my build for Uni!


----------



## Hellish

1. Corsair & Intel if the 520 is beast

2. Price & Performance.


----------



## iBlendYourFace

1. Intel, Corsair, Crucial
2. Price/Performance + Brand


----------



## Sun

1. Intel, Samsung, Corsair

2. Brand (Reliability)


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Crucial, Intel, or Samsung once I see how their newest 830s are reliability wise.
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


I pick the best price per performance drive that's reliable, so a combination of all 3.


----------



## ericeod

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*I am a fan of intel SSDs, so that is what I am looking at getting. I currently have a RAID 0 X-25M 80Gb and am looking forward to the TRIM enambled RAID drivers.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
I *look for stability/reliability first, with performance a close second. I've seen too many of the SATA 6 SSDs getting bad customer feedback from unreliable drives, so I put speed second over stability/relaibility.*


----------



## foilfence

1) Intel, Crucial, OCZ, Corsair

2) Price and performance of course.


----------



## Pandaga

1. Probably Intel or Crucial

2. Price/Performance


----------



## mydezi

1. Crucial
2. Combination (Price + Performance)


----------



## shinigamibob

OOH, count me in!!

I'll probably buy an Intel, OCZ or Patriot SSD, but really, brand doesn't mean a whole lot at this point.

Things I look for mainly are Reliability and Price/Performance ratio. So far, I know that Intel is supposed to be one of the most reliable available.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
ocz cause its cheaper but would like an intel SSD

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Performance, boot times, and functionality


----------



## Frank08

1) Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2) Price and Performance


----------



## Psykopathic

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Performance and Reliability who cares how much it costs if its blazing fast


----------



## Epona

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung, OCZ

2. Price.


----------



## sequoia464

1. Intel, Crucial, Corsair, Samsung
2. Reliability, performance, price


----------



## asakurahao

1. Crucial, corsair
2. Price and performance


----------



## candy_van

In and thanks for the chance









1) Crucial, G.Skill, Mushkin, Corsair, Intel, Samsung

2) Price/GB, reliability, customer support


----------



## _TRU_

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Samsung, Crucial, OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Combination + Customer Service


----------



## Redwoodz

1.Samsung,Intel,Crucial,OCZ,Patriot,Kingston,OWS,GSKill,Mushkin,SuperTalent,Zalman.

2.Performance,price,reliability,support,warranty,brand reputation/history.


----------



## SkItZo

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I would LOVE an Intel, but prices are just out of my reach unfortunately so i will probably end up with a Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/Performance/Size. Im not really looking to pay more than $1.50 per gig and if i do the drive had damned well better have 500mb read/write


----------



## m0bius

I wonder how many people are putting Intel just because that's what this thread was posted about...

1. I ended up getting an M4 recently for my now almost finished build, although admittedly it was down to Crucial or Intel in my book. Price won.

2. Reliability over all.


----------



## JoshHunter

1.

I was originally looking at Crucial because they tended to perform well in benchmarks while maintaining a low failure rate. I liked the Intel drives but was put off by the price, although i recently decided I would prefer to pay a little extra for a drive that wouldn't let me down, as a lot of Corsair and OCZ units have to others.

2.

Reliability and value without sacrificing too much performance.


----------



## Shozzking

Intel/Crucial
Price/performance


----------



## Detahmaio

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

1.No preference really if i was choosing i would go with intel,OCZ or kingston.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

2.a combination because I want the most out of my money when buying products.


----------



## xxpinoyxx

Count me IN!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I was looking into the 128GB Crucial M4 for my next purchase.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements

Performance and reliability (usually related to brand) are the two main aspects I look for; then I factor in price for the storage size.


----------



## CaptainBlame

1. Intel, OCZ, Corsair

2. Reliability, Price, Capacity


----------



## UpgradeSolution

1: Probably OCZ because I am cheap however I LOVE INTEL.

2: I Look for cheapness with the highest reviews when I buy. If it's 30 gigs more but 1 star I go for the 30 gigs less but 5 star one at the same price. I don't like returning stuff so I really aim for 5 star newegg/amazon stuff.


----------



## KuuFA

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Corsair (have one and it works flawlessly), prob crucial and samsung.
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Id go for reliability and performance over price and brand.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

To go along with my most recent upgrade, Im waiting for a good deal on another Samsung drive with larger capacity.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Mainly performance, some aesthetic


----------



## GrimCrimson

1. Was OCZ, now it is Crucial. Going to be picking up an M4 soon.

2. Performance and reliability. The reliability part is why I am going with the M4 instead of the Vertex 3. I would consider the intel 510 series but they are quite a bit more expensive than the others I was looking at.


----------



## Rhyick

1. Intel, Samsung, and Crucial, but this is subject to change as SSD technology/reliability changes a lot over time.
2. Price and reliability before performance. Most of the performance difference is barely noticeable between SSDs anyways.


----------



## sLowEnd

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Brand is important to me at this point. Intel & Crucial (the IMFT, basically) have the best track record so far AFAIK. Performance is sort of a given, as pretty much any SSD will give a tremendous performance improvement over my HDDs.


----------



## 4Given_P8ntblr

Corsair, Intel, then OCZ for the next upgrade.

I look first and foremost for performance then for price.


----------



## Talynn67

I'm in
1. Mushkin Chronos Deluxe or Crucial M4 toss up
2. Price range first then;
Performance/Reliability i will give up a little performance for reliability;
Brand and country or origin. Also how much business or headaches that company gives the company I work for, plays a role

Intel wasn't a consideration because of price mostly, speeds are not as high as the other two but they are the most reliable drives out there


----------



## Germanian

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I consider all brands but my main focus is on Samsung, Intel, Crucial, Kingston in that order.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

1st Price obviously is the most important aspect
2nd Reliability (whats point of speed if my system dies and all my precious user data is lost)
3rd Performance (high READS should be a given could care less about WRITES but i will take extra speed)


----------



## Roxborough

In!

1. Corsair, Intel, Crucial
2. Performance

Just realised, US/Canada only... I have relatives in Canada, can I get it posted to them? LOL!


----------



## Bleep

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ, Corsair, Intel, Samsung,

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/Performance


----------



## hirolla888

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reasonable price, reliability and performance.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

SIMPSONATOR in.

1. Intel, because I want to WIN!
2. Performance! Of course! That's the point of SSDs!


----------



## jfryery

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Read speed, Reliability, No Sandforce Controller


----------



## DF is BUSY

i am in









1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
next upgrade -> intel !

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
reliability, performance, price -> a combination of these


----------



## Kreeker

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial or Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I'm looking for a combination of performance and reliability. Price obviously plays a part in the decision, but brand does not. As long as the ssd is a good performer and reliable, I will buy it.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

_1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
_

*Intel,Crucial, and Samsung , maybe OCZ*

_2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?_

*Price,Performance and Reliability*


----------



## EnzoLT

1. Samsung
2. Reliability/Performance


----------



## cdesforges

1) Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2) Definitely price. My theory: if you have 3 of them in RAID 0, speed becomes irrelevant


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

1. Probably OCZ. I feel SSD's are somewhat of a strong personal preference all around, it's all about brand loyalty and what works for you! I have 2 OCZ SSD's that have worked flawlessly from the get go so I trust them to continue to work!

2. Price is always number one, whether it's a sale or just always on the cheaper end as long as it performs and lasts it's going to work for me. Again I like to stick with what I've tried and trusted so OCZ's Sandforce 2281 drives have always been rock solid with a great performance/price ratio while for others they may not be!

Thanks for the chance to win awesome prizes!!!

Nick


----------



## spacegoast

1. Im thinking OCZ or Corsair.
2. Price is my main factor, performance is right behind.


----------



## itzkin

1) Intel , OCZ

2) Performance.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


In please









1) I was actually considering Corsair or Mushkin for my next SSD.

2) Brand, Capacity, Performance, Price, in that order.


----------



## Infernosaint

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2. Reliability and Price/performance.


----------



## [\/]Paris

1. OCZ, Corsair

2. Price,
Performance


----------



## windfire

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel ( followed by OCZ and Samsung)

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Price, Performance, Warranty/customer support/after sales service

(I do not reside in the US/Canada. If I am selected randomly, I will give it free to another member in this forum who resides in the US.)


----------



## Lieutenant_95




----------



## Tradio

I really prefer Intel for SSDs

Looking for a combination for SPACE is most important for me


----------



## Sync_Bit

1. Intel, Crucial.

2. Performance 60% and than Brand 40% in terms of reliability.


----------



## Chris++

1.- Intel, Corsair or Crucial
2.- Price/Performance, I want something that's good bang for the buck.

Thanks Intel ^_^


----------



## The Sorcerer

1. OCZ MaxIOPS. Intel or Kingston HyperX.
2. Overall reliability, good enough RMA reputation around the forums. Price is a secondary thing but as long as its justified its good enough for me. I hope companies don't follow the "lifetime warranty" on SSDs like they do on memory kits.


----------



## antmiu2

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

1 Samsung, crucial

2. value / performance


----------



## kdon

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. RELIABILITY!!


----------



## mylilpony

1) Intel, Crucial, and Samsung, whcihever is cheaper

2) a combination of the above


----------



## arredondo

1. Crucial
2. Price, performance


----------



## rdrdrdrd

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price per GB / performance


----------



## magna224

1. OCZ and Kingston

2. Price/Performance


----------



## shinyboy

Intel is what I have been looking at.

Price and performance together. No brand loyalty.


----------



## Canis-X

In!!!!









1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Reliability, Price/performance


----------



## earing

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Crucial, Samsung, and Intel. I have only good things to say about either their products I have owned or the support I have received from them.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price first and brand second when I go window shopping.


----------



## Nnimrod

Yeah! fr33 St00f









1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
None atm, just bought a couple 128GB M4's

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Performance, price

Oh and I luv intel:cheers:


----------



## xXSebaSXx

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ Vertex 3 or Max IOPS is the SSD that I have on my list of future purchases.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance. I need the fastest SSD I can get for PCM05 benching.


----------



## boogschd

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

intel, corsair, OCZ, G.SKill

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

price - performance


----------



## Poppinj

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ, Kingston, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance/price


----------



## bobfig

1) i would like to go mushken just because i love their ram and would like to stay with the same brand, however, a samsung, intel, or crucial m4 would be in the top choices.

2)looking for in a drive would be performance, price, size, and reliability and not specifically in that order. for me i dont want a drive that is smaller then 120gb as i like a lot of space to put the OS and other programs on.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
INTEL or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Mostly Reliability. Performace. Then price.

Thanks INTEL


----------



## darthjoe229

Definitely in
1) I'm looking at Crucial, Corsair, Intel, OCZ and Mushkin (my Callisto's still kicking and awesome). Each has its perks, but...

2) I'm trying to balance speed with reliability, but leaning towards speed.

Many thanks to the folks at intel! Good luck everybody!


----------



## Dutch Schultz

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I'm looking at Crucial and Kingston right now.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Mostly price and performance. The most bang for my dollars. Also reliability and longevity playing a rather large factor in the decision.


----------



## Lelin

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Price and performance


----------



## mastertrixter

1. Intel, ocz

2. Price performance and reliability.


----------



## ShadowSkill

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel,Crucial
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and efficiency of course. Customer service for these brands are amazing as well.


----------



## jbjmed

1. Intel, crucial

2. Price/performance


----------



## Furrby

1. Crucial
2. Performance


----------



## mazza-

1. Intel (510 series) is my number 1 for an upgrade, patriot is a close second

2. I look for first performance (speed) and reliability and secondly at price


----------



## stealthybox

1) Crucial / Samsung / OCZ / Kingston / Intel

2) Price / Capacity / Performance / Reliability


----------



## michintom

1. OCZ, Samsung, or Intel.

2. Price per capacity.








Thanks OCN


----------



## Z32

Code:



Code:


1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

1) I am currently considering OCZ, Crucial and Intel for my next SSD upgrade. (Loving my Crucial M4!)

2) I look for reliability before looking at Price per GB and speed.


----------



## reflex99

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Usually whatever offers the best price/performance/least firmware glitches.

Right now, that seems to be either Intel or Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability, and price.


----------



## Chilly

1. Intel, Corsair, OCZ and Mushkin.

2. Reliability.


----------



## dasparx

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial, Intel and Plextor

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/Performance.


----------



## robcoo37

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

probably OCZ or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
price and performance mostly:thumb:


----------



## wirefox

Intel, Crucial

Price, performance


----------



## remedy

1. intel, crucial, ocz
2. price, performance


----------



## Birdyz

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
* _Probably an Intel, Crucial, or Samsung SSD._

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
_Price+Performance_


----------



## EVILNOK

1. Samsung or Crucial but I just started researching them for my next build so I'm not too familiar with any of them. My next build will be my 1st with an SSD.

2. Price then performance. Brand isn't really a huge deal to me as long as it is a recognized name.


----------



## yuisporing

1. Intel or Crucial.
2. Performance, price, and reliability are my main concerns when looking for an SSD.


----------



## Shaded War

In.

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial, corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Rerformance, price, reliability


----------



## Canon7

Crucial

Price,
Performance


----------



## Emmuh

In

1. Intel/Crucial
2. Price to performance ratio with some stability in there


----------



## stvptrsn

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel, Crucial, or Samsung.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
*Performance and reliability are key but the price point still has to come down to the right spot before pulling the trigger.*

Steve


----------



## Epyon415

1. Likely OCZ due to my luck with current SSD

2. Price/Space/Performance - Brand also if there are known reliability issue with other brands


----------



## Thi3p

In please









1. Crucial,intel then corsair

2. Reliability>price>performance


----------



## 808MP5

1. Other - I would look for user reviews and feedback from OCN

2. Performance and reliability


----------



## 4.178343

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
A brand associated with high reliability and then speed then price.


----------



## sratra

In:thumb:








Crucial/OCZ is what i'd want to get. I look at performance then price and then brand.


----------



## Cyclonicks

I'd like to try Intel next time around







, no seriously !

and I prefer to look at performance and brand (quality).. lower price is always nice but I'd rather pay more if it's going to be a better one!


----------



## DREW326

1. Crucial,Intel ,corsair

2. Reliability,price,performance


----------



## vdn20

1) Intel or Samsung
2) Price and Reliability


----------



## applesaucesandwich

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2. Price, Performance


----------



## BBEG

1. Intel, with OCZ as a close second.

2. Reliability is king. Cost is the next highest priority; I'll pay a little more for utmost reliability, but I'm no millionaire.


----------



## Sanders54

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel or Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*
Combination. <3 trusted brands.


----------



## flyboy12321

Awesome, count me in!

1. OCZ, crucial or intel

2. price, reliability


----------



## icehotshot

1. I'm planning on buying a corsair drive.

2. Price and performance are, imo, what I look for in an ssd. Brand really doesn't matter as long as the ssd works.


----------



## col musstard

1. Not too much brand preference, but if there were no other differences, I would choose intel
2. Performance and price are the top 2. Reliability isn't all that important to me in my current uses


----------



## stalker7d7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*


1: Crucial M4
2: best priceerformance ratio


----------



## jellis142

1. Well, it would be my first SSD, but I'm looking at either Crucial or Samsung.

2. I look for Read/Write performance, as well as capacity/$$$.


----------



## DiNet

1. Intel, from Intel' Retail Edge program.

2. Price per Gb.


----------



## Woundman

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price & Reliability


----------



## AMD2600

1. Crucial, Samsung
2. Price


----------



## Kyleinator

1) Intel Crucial Samsung
2) Price, Performance, Reliablility


----------



## bushwickbill

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Performance


----------



## Willanhanyard

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, and Samsung

2. I look at Price per gigabyte, performance (as long as it above 200mb/s I don't really care), customer service (like RMA and tech support), and its reliability.


----------



## TheBadBull

1) OCZ

2) probably a mix of good price and good performance. i.e. the best performing under a certain price limit.

EDIT: damn, us and canada only? :I


----------



## Heat Miser

1. Crucial
2. Performance


----------



## 2qwik2katch

1. Intel or OCZ

2. Performance


----------



## tagurtoast

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, or Kingston, Reason: sandforce has issues and I have used a few new kingston's and they are very fast

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price/size ratio but more importantly reliability


----------



## EpicToast

1. Crucial, OCZ, Intel
2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## EpicPie

1. Corsair or Crucial

2. Performance, Reliability, and Price.


----------



## Mastakok

1. Intel

2. Reliability


----------



## DirektEffekt

1. Intel, crucial

2. Price, performance individually and capacity/price ratio.

EDIT: Missed the part about US/Canada only.


----------



## solar0987

1. Either patriot or intel

2.reliability,price.
Thanks intel and overclock.net for this chance!!!


----------



## Slap Dash

1. Corsair or OCZ

2. Price, Performance & Reliability


----------



## Skuloth

1. Typically I favor OCZ or Crucial.

2. I usually look for a combination of actual performance and price/GB.


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Balance of performance and reliability (and if it's a new drive, Brand always helps)


----------



## Chuckclc

Count me in!

1. Intel, Crucial, Kingston or Samsung.

2. Price to performance. And reliability of model.


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

1. Intel

2. Reliability, size and performance.


----------



## IrishV8

1. Intel, samsung, ocz

2. price compared to the performance


----------



## matrix2000x2

Crucial, because they are the best around. I mostly judge heavily on price per performance and reliability.


----------



## jaredmergel

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel. waiting on 20nm

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance and Storage


----------



## kdrxone

1. Intel

2. Reliability and performance


----------



## Allectis

1. Intel, OCZ, or Samsung

2. Price and Performance


----------



## asuindasun

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Mushkin

2. Price/GB


----------



## SyrianGasol HatesApple

Samsung and speed


----------



## Hawk777th

In.

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel Corsair Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Both.


----------



## Juggalo23451

ocz
price,performance,reliability,


----------



## Gualichu04

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung
2. Price, performance and reliability.


----------



## iSylvir

1.) Mushkin.
2.) Price/Performance.


----------



## wickedout

I'm in on this!

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Corsair or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability, Price, and Performance. In that order. Brand doesn't matter unless it's a brand known for bad reliability or customer service (ie. RMA). Those are the only two reasons I stay away from a brand.


----------



## Samurai707

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
_Well I got my Samsung 830 boot drive already, Intel would be a nice go to, but maybe an agility 3._

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
_Performance. Price can't be outrageously high though..._


----------



## spyros07

I am so in!!!!
1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## MarvinDessica

1. Corsair

2. Space size, Price, brand and performance.


----------



## discipline

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Crucial and Samsung. Have heard nothing but good things about these SSDs.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
What most people seem to agree are reliable and decently fast. Price doesn't matter as much as long as its reliable (won't lose my data in a month) and is moderate to blazing fast!

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Bullly

Intel, Samsung

Performance


----------



## WolverineM

1. Intel, Samsung, Corsair, Crucial

2. Mostly Price per GB also reliabitlity


----------



## Kynes

1.Corsair, OCZ, Crucial

2.Good performance at the right price.


----------



## jwalker150

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

The Crucial was high on my list. OCZ is an option but want to make sure the sandforce problem is totally fixed before I pick them. I like Intel, most reliable but a little costly.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

It is a combination. I am looking for certain size and price to go with it. has to be reliable though too. Up till October you were still hearing issues with the sandforce. Seems to be fixed but still a careful line to walk. There are certain brands I seem to rate higher then others but I also listen to people, read the forums etc... That all helps.


----------



## Dark2040

1. OCZ

2.Performance then Price and lastly stability and longevity.


----------



## honk_honk

1. Intel, Corsair, OCZ

2. Performance/reliability but a "decent" price


----------



## timma100

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Mushkin, and Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Reliability, I/O speed


----------



## deathshad

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Performance vs price


----------



## metallicamaster3

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel. Ever since SSDs hit mainstream, it's the Intel drives that always seem to be the most reliable and the ones with the least problems. Sure, Crucial and OCZ have the speed and wow-factor, but there's been so many people have problems with them that I'd just rather have the rock of the group, the Intel. That said, OCZ SSDs have caught up recently and they've been giving me second thoughts about what Orion III might want next.

2.) What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

*Reliability first. *Price/Performance ratio a close, close second.

In!


----------



## blazed_1

1. Haven't really considered an SSD for an upgrade, the price/GB is a bit more then I want to pay.
2. Performance, price


----------



## Virid

1. OCZ and Crucial

2. Performance/price with a lean toward performance.


----------



## JE Nightmare

1. intel.
2. purely because of their performance.


----------



## Cee

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel/Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reliability and price


----------



## RocketMan09

1. Intel, Kingston, Patriot

2. Price, Performance, Reliability


----------



## ronnin426850

*1.* OCZ

*2.* Price-performance ratio










EDIT: Disregard this, I'm in Europe.. Damn it..


----------



## Killam0n

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Answer: Intel, OCZ, Samsung, Crucial - are my most likely brands

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Answer: Definitely a combination of, *I want speed and a good warranty.*









I do not put much faith in hard drives that they will reliably contain my data, so I make backups!!!! SSD's are no exception and I have read many storys about people having SSD's randomly fail just as mechanical drives fail. It is unfortunate but if you have backups its not a big deal.

Speed
&
Warranty


----------



## lonnie5000

1. Intel, Crucial, Patriot

2. Performance.

thanks.


----------



## foxhound2001

1.Crucial, Intel and maybe OCZ.

2. Performance then price.


----------



## Ryknw01

1. Intel, Corsair, OCZ
2. Performance and Price


----------



## Tekgun

1. Crucial.
2. Performance and Reliability.

Edit; oh wait USA and Canada only


----------



## Shodhanth

1. Crucial, Intel and Corsair
2. Performance, reliability.
In?


----------



## john1016

In
1. Intel
2. reliability/performance


----------



## Leinad177

1. Intel , Corsair, Crucial

2. Price, Size, Performance
Quote:


> Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada


If i pay the shipping, can i be included?







I live in Australia.


----------



## AaronGR

Looking for Crucial,
And Price then Performance. ^_^ sucks being poor


----------



## Ulquiorra

1) im leaning toward samsung ... (jus to +1 to the growing number of thier deivces i own ;D)

2) Reliabilty - what sthe point of having a drive thats gonna blow up xD!

I will never win but hey =D"


----------



## Dannyblack

1. Crucial
2. Performance and Reliability


----------



## cgg123321

1. Intel
2. Price for sure.


----------



## Bboy500

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Intel and OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

Brand + Price - Performance ratio.


----------



## Matt86

In!

1) Crucial, Intel

2) Reliability above all, then price


----------



## aznricer112

1. Intel and Corsair

2. Blend of price and performance.


----------



## The Muffin Man

1. Intel, Corsair
2. Price per GB, then performance.


----------



## Wishmaker

I am in!

1. Intel and OCZ
2. Price, capacity and performance.


----------



## brodieboy143

1) OCZ, Crucial, Intel (although the drive would have to be blue, silver or black to fit with the colour scheme of the rest of my rig







)

2) Performance mainly, I currently use a 120GB OCZ Vertex II and it is fantastic for boot times and a few games, Although I've heard great things about the Intel and Crucial drives in terms of reliability, especially the C300 and have been interested to see how these stack up against the Sandforce based drives. Id also love to see how well a Vertex III goes now that i have a SATA3 capable motherboard.


----------



## Ollii

I'm about to buy an SSD and saw this thread, so yeah worth a try









1. Corsair/intel/Crucial/OCZ

2. Price/Performance and reliability/life length/speeds

this would be great, intel's got very reliable hardware, but is really expensive







.. would never get it unless I win it lol

would be really great to get this one







would be more than willing to pay the shipping costs !


----------



## EmL

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Intel and OCZ
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Brand and Performance.


----------



## The Mad Mule

1.) Intel, Corsair, Samsung (no particular order)

2.) In order of priority: Performance, Price, Brand


----------



## Nighthawkcb650

1. Corsair

2. Price and Performance.


----------



## Lothario Hermes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Answer 1: Intel

Answer 2: Performance, and brand (customer support)


----------



## XiZeL

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel
2. Performance Reliability

thanks intel


----------



## tonee

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel + OCZ + Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price*
Price + Performance


----------



## MFLucky

1. Intel, Corsair, Crucial

2. Price/Performance/Price!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Crucial, Samsung, Intel

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*
Performance, GB Size


----------



## IcedEarth

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel + OCZ + Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Price + Performance + Reliability

EDIT: No UK


----------



## rottenotto

1. Crucial or Corsair

2. Price and *reliability*


----------



## Skoobs

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Samsung, Mushkin, or Intel would be the most likely candidates, though i am not entirely picky. just like those brands.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
performance, yes. price, yes. Mushkin has amazing service; they have a forum dedicated to getting help with their memory, and it is active. i received help setting up my ram extremely quickly after posting there. They also sent me a case badge after i had mentioned that i wanted one in the forums. Samsung is a brand i like because their cell phones and their TVs really impress me, though for different reasons. Also, the brushed metal finish is pretty hawt. and i would consider intel because, well, intel is the knees of the bees. my sig rig has really impressed me, having never owned anything but OEM junk that my dad was able to get from HP for free










edit: i just saw teh pic of the ssd, and its pretty sexy. wow.


----------



## tuffstuff

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ, Intel, Samsung, and Corsair.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Price+Performance and usually for the $1/gb


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Crucial, Samsung, Intel
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Price, reliability.


----------



## the last man

1. OCZ and Intel

2. Performance and by the very fact that I picked out two brands any of the others I am going to have to say brand recognition.


----------



## Munkypoo7

1. Intel for the laptop

2. Price and reliability, laptop's are too darned important to fail :\


----------



## alick

IN









1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ, INTEL OR KINGSTION

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
PERFORMANCE AND PRICE


----------



## Cryolite

Intel & Crucial.

Mix of price and performance.


----------



## ontic

*1.* Intel, OCZ, Corsair
*2.* Combination of Price, Performance and Brand


----------



## mark_thaddeus

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Kingston or Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price to performance ratio plus the reliability factor


----------



## VandaL.pr!

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Performance


----------



## Xinc

1.) I was actually considering Intel.

2.) I look for brand recognition, as well as reliability. I've been burned by "high performance" brand in the past, so I stay away.


----------



## piraveen22

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

- Crucial, corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

- preformance


----------



## VanillaCena

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel and Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, Performance, and most of all, Reliability.


----------



## Nynn

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Brand's don't make me want to buy an SSD, it depends on how it performs!

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

I look for reliability, performance, and price when looking for an SSD.


----------



## shadowtroop121

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

--Intel or Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

--Reliability and Price


----------



## siffonen

1. Intel, Samsung

2. Price/Performance and reliability.

Thanks Intel for this opportunity


----------



## bumsoil

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, ocz or corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and size, price is only a issue when it is way too high.


----------



## NoGuru

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I have tried OCZ and Crucial and both have been great so I will look at some reviews before my next purchase.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I look for quality, price and performance. I typically wait a month or two after a product is released before deciding on what I will purchase.
Things to look for, Reviews, how many may have been sold and what people may use the item for.


----------



## black06g85

Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
ocz

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
performance


----------



## adino

1. I'm considering a Mushkin SSD for my next upgrade.

2. When selecting an SSD I consider price, performance, support, and reliability. Brand is not important if the others are in place.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
OCZ, Crucial, Intel and Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price, Performance and Storage Capacity are the things I look for.


----------



## SKl

1. crucial or intel

2. performance and also price are the main factors for me.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Crucial
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?]


Random read speeds, price, reliablity, and in part, brand (history of CS, reviews on similar products, etc)

Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## poroboszcz

1. OCZ, Corsair, Intel

2. Performance!


----------



## snelan

In!

1) I am considering Crucial, Intel, and OCZ for an SSD upgrade for my lappy.

2) I look for performance and reliability. Over time I do not want it to slow down like some do. I also try to stay under $200.


----------



## Nova.

1: Corsair and Intel
2: Definitely Performance


----------



## keytachi626

1. Crucial, intel and samsung (heard good reviews about them)

2. Price to performance


----------



## x87

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, they make the best parts when it comes to computers and are ahead of the competition.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Brand is very important to me because a great brand like Intel I know I can expect great performance and a great reliable product.


----------



## Wheezo

_1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?_:

*Intel and Crucial.*

_2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?_:

*Price and Performance*


----------



## tuffarts

1. Intel , Corsair, OCZ , Crucial
2. functions (TRIM etc.) speed ,price.


----------



## stevegel

1 OCZ, Corsair, Intel

2 Price, Reliability


----------



## bad_haze

1) Kingston
2) Price & performance


----------



## psycow

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel and Samsung.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Reliabelity is my main concern, and Intel is the best at that(atm), however Samsung is moving up with its 830 series and is a drive I have my eye on.


----------



## Vermillion

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price, performance.


----------



## Adam2190

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Corsair, OCZ.
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*
Performance and reliability.


----------



## Maximus4

1) Intel, Crucial, Corsair

2) Price,Performance, Brand and reviews.


----------



## fishman78

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
- Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
- Price/performace

Thanks!


----------



## raiderxx

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I'll probably stick with a Crucial, or go Intel. I hear great things.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Mostly reliability. Otherwise a nice price/performance ratio is always looked at.









Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Mr_Torch

Count me in.

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*I choose Intel, I have been looking at Samsung as well.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*I choose a combination of all of the elements listed.*


----------



## Cantii

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Actually considering an Intel 510 series SSD. I use OCZ now, good drive, but Intel just has the best reliability of any SSD out there.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Brand, performance and reliability. When I got my Vertex 2, it had all three and I'm quite happy with it. Price will always be high, but if I can get it for less, then even better.


----------



## royalflush5

Awesome giveaway!









1: Either an OZC or a Kingston

2: Price to performance, but reliability is king


----------



## CiBi

1. OCZ, Crucial, Mushkin

2. Price/performance ratio


----------



## CousinBo

1. OCZ/INTEL/SAMSUNG

2. I look for speed and space best for it's price. I'll also pay a little more for something that is more reliable.


----------



## GrandArchitect

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel and OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance and Brand!!!

Cheers,
GA


----------



## born2bwild

1. Intel mainly, but also Crucial
2. Performance, reliability

Also, my family lives in the US and I reside there all my vacations and summer.


----------



## meaty234

1. OCZ, Kingston

2. Price/Performance


----------



## Velathawen

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*In order of preference: Crucial, Intel, Samsung*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Combination - I love the Crucial M4 series mainly because it offers most of the performance of for quite a bit less*


----------



## Bikkit

1. OCZ / Intel

2. Price and Performance


----------



## Matt-Matt

1. Crucial / OCZ / Intel
2. Price and Performance/brand (also warranty helps)

I know i don't live in the US but if i won i could have it sent to a friend over there. Who'd send it to me!


----------



## F1ynn

Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements.

IN!


----------



## OcSlave

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

1. whichever has the best price/performance at the time.
2.a combination


----------



## Moynesy

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price plays a big factor, especially considering the size of them. Mostly a combination though.


----------



## Y3K

1. Kingston, Samsung, Patriot Memory

2. Performance (based off hardware setup)


----------



## Rotsae

1) OCZ, Samsung

2) price vs performance

I could really use one of these baby right about now.


----------



## Geriden

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Crucial or Intel

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Reliability is critical for me, performance comes secondary as does a reputable brand.


----------



## kevinsbane

1. I would consider Crucial or Intel for my next upgrade. Crucial more than Intel, but then again, I have bought 6 Intel drives in the past year...

2. When considering a potential SSD buy, I look for "good enough" performance, stability and reliability. Brandwise, I do have a preference (for intel), but it gets overridden by price/performance.


----------



## Pao

1. Crucial was who I assumed I'd upgrade to next.

2. Price/Performance and just as long as there aren't glaring faults being reported on a drive. People hate on OCZ but I've never had a problem, so unless there are mad amounts of specific reported problems I usually don't pay them any mind.


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

1. Intel, Crucial, and Samsung
2. Price/Performance, Reliability


----------



## JDTreece

1. Crucial, Intel, or Samsung

2. I try to find a good price/performance ratio.


----------



## Rage19420

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel / Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance.


----------



## Ofosho

1. Samsung, Crucial

2. Performance > $/GB

Thanks OCN


----------



## Wabbits

In!!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Performance.


----------



## ClickJacker

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance mostly price tho I just can't get my self to pay more than $1 per gb.


----------



## mechati

1) My first-next SSD would be from: Intel, Samsung or Crucial
2) Price/Performance, Reliability + Warranty


----------



## GDP

I would love to win:

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I am thinking either intel or OCZ, but not sure yet. Intel is more expensive. But the better performing brand from what I understand.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I like to balance price and performance, which of course everyone does. But I have lines on either side of that. I like to be getting the better performing unit per dollar. But will settle for being a little more expensive if its a good brand, or just overall quality piece of equipment.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Intel, OCZ, and Corsair are the 1st brands that come to mind, but I would consider just about any brand.
I seldom buy the "cheapest" when shopping for PC components.
The price difference between the cheapest and the next tier up is usually just too small to make a difference to me.
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


It's all about storage capacity vs performance vs price - and appearance/construction.
The color can make a huge difference if a modder's working with a special color scheme.

Only thing better than winning an SSD would be winning an Intel SSD.


----------



## Lome_Wolf236

1)
I'm considering Intel and Crucial

2)
I'm looking for a good price/performance ratio, but only from the brands that were proven to be reliable in the past, explaining my answer in #1

Edit: i tend to include the size in the "performance" category

Good luck everyone!








It's a nice contest, considering the previously 60-70$ 500GB HDDs are now 99$








I don't even want to talk about the 1-2-3 TB ones!


----------



## JonnyMark

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I am currently looking at Crucial and Samsung.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price to be fair, if I'd buy a SSD i'd wait for 1.5GB/$ or less to buy a SSD and form my applications I would need a minimum of 64GB of SSD space. Also the SSD needs to have very high read speed.


----------



## sumonpathak

IN








1.Crucial,Intel,Kingston
2.Performance.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

1. Intel and crucial are my preferred SSD brands.
2. Brand is not the most important factor mostly reliability followed closely by price and performance.


----------



## logix31

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel, Crucial, & Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Reliability, an SSD itself is already an upgrade from a hard drive.


----------



## zerogauge

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Whichever has the best price/performance ratio

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price and performance. No brand loyalty other than cpu, Intel has my wallet there.


----------



## b.walker36

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrad*e?
I looked at Crucial mainly due to reviews.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Price/performance and reliability are my main concerns.


----------



## nicolasl46

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ, Intel, Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

A combination of all of the these.


----------



## Tipless

1. OCZ
2. speed/performance and price.

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## gorb

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Samsung, Intel, or Crucial. I wouldn't restrict myself to those brands though - I would get the best I could get for my money.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Obviously a combination of price, performance, and reliability.


----------



## zookoid

1. Intel

2. Performance


----------



## ElectroManiac

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Samsung, Intel and Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I first put a budget on how much I can pay. Them I look for the better peformance on that budget.


----------



## finger00

1. Samsung, Crucial

2. Price/Performance ratio


----------



## Kasaris

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*
2. Performance, Reliability and Price


----------



## Tweak17emon

1. OCZ and Intel (in that order)
2. Price and Performance (storage space goes along with price)


----------



## OwnedINC

1. Corsair, Intel

2. Priceerformance


----------



## Fallendreams

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Performance for price, reliability and customer service of the brand


----------



## stevman17

1) Crucial, Intel

2) Price and Brand


----------



## Addictedtokaos

1. Crucial, since my current C300 has been rock solid.

2. Performance + Reliability / Price = Purchase.


----------



## Mjolnir

1. Samsung, Crucial, Intel

2. Dollar to GB ratio, reliability.


----------



## gboeds

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Would prefer to go Intel if it could be had at the right price point (free would be better







); considering Crucial, OCZ and Corsair as well

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance/Reliability>Price>Brand


----------



## battlecryawesome

1>OCZ , Intel, Crucial, Samsung --- PRICE

2> Performance


----------



## CocoCrunch

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Intel, Samsung, Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

Price, Performance, Reliability.


----------



## trueg50

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Brand


----------



## duox

In.

1. Samsung

2.Price


----------



## lurkingdevil

Am I eligible if I can provide a US shipping address?

If yes :

1. Samsung, Crucial, Intel

2. Price, performance and capacity


----------



## Seid Dark

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price and performance are both very important. I value reliability as well so i chose Intel to be my first SSD.


----------



## 95329

1. Intel, Corsair.
2. Reliability, performance.

More SSD space would be great


----------



## Lettuceman

1. I would look at Crucial, Samsung

2. Price/Performance ratio. More specifically the performance for random 4k reads.


----------



## K092084

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand, and Reliability

Thanks!!


----------



## levydevy

1. Intel, Samsung, Kingston

2. Price, performance.


----------



## Tavis

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

OCZ, Crucial, Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

price


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

1) OCZ, Intel

2) best performance/price ratio

p.s. If I win this, I'll gift it to my brother, he lives in the Bronx
my brother will ship it to me since I'm outside of the US for sometime


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

count me in please









1. Crucial

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## swarm87

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

either intel, ocz, or crucial. possably samsung after reading what anadtech says about thier reliability

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

proformance, reliability, price, value, reviews of product as well as the manufacturer


----------



## EpicFail

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

screw ur North America only giveaways XD


----------



## mrw1986

1: Intel, Crucial, OWC
2: Performance


----------



## The Ricker

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


I've been looking at Cucial, Intel and Kingston.
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Performance and Capacity per Dollar.


----------



## axipher

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Looking at some more OCZ Solid 3's, haven't had a problem with them yet.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

More so user reviews and experience, and firmware support from manufacturer, OCZ has been great with updating their firmware.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

1. SAMSUNG (already have a Crucial)

2. Performance, Reliability


----------



## b3machi7ke

1. Intel or Crucial
2. Reliability


----------



## The Game

IN
1. Crucial,Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

1) Intel / OCZ

2) Performance


----------



## nathris

1. Intel, Kingston, Corsair

2. Price/GB. I have "slow" SSD in my laptop, a fast one for a boot drive in my PC. Now I just need something in the middle with large capacity for the rest of my games/apps.


----------



## HOTDOGS

1. Intel, Corsair, Crucial or Samsung

2. Price, performance & reliability. I think keeping it close to $1 a gig would be good, but I still want it to be reliable and perform well.


----------



## RileyD

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I would be looking for something like Intel or OCZ, but most likely go with Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

When I'm looking for an SSD I'm looking for the best size per dollar and still has pretty good performance.


----------



## gerikoh

1. Intel
2. Performance


----------



## Grobinov

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/prerformance ratio


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Count me in.

1. Samsung, Intel, OCZ

2. Cost/Capacity but also Reliability


----------



## Blindsay

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel and crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
A balance of space for the money and performance, most SSD's are fast these days from the top manufacturers so i generally go with the best capacity for the money


----------



## kurt_02f150

In there like swim wear.

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Kingston Hyper X

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance and Reliability.


----------



## goldbranch

1. Intel only
2. Reliability


----------



## mironccr345

1. Intel, Corsair, Crucial

2. Price, performance and warranty. I also read reviews or watch reviews for a second opinion before I buy.


----------



## Mongol

In like flynn!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

OCZ or Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Performance and reliability


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

1. Seagate. They haven't let me down yet.

2. Probably price/performance. Haven't actually owned one yet, so no experience to draw on.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Crucial
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


A combination of those elements and reliability.


----------



## Allen86

1. Probably crucial
2. I normally go with the price to what I'm getting ratio, take account performance, reliability, warranty and compare price wise and choose a happy medium, solid warranties are definitely more inticing


----------



## werds

1. Samsung and Crucial and possibly Intel
2. Reliability foremost and then a combination of hitting the sweet spot in price and performance as far as the segment it sells in size wise.


----------



## Tweex

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?


Crucial

Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Performance and reliability.


----------



## hanwinting

1. Ocz
2. Price / performance


----------



## Nivacs

1: Intel/Crucial
2: Performance


----------



## MercurySteam

1. Corsair or OCZ.

2. Price and performance.


----------



## amtbr

1) Intel then Crucial

2) Reliability and price

Thank you OCN and Intel!


----------



## DarthBaiter

Corsair or Intel.

Price and reliablity.


----------



## Gav777

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial or Kingston.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Combination


----------



## og3r

1: Intel

2: Brand, they seem to last longer and are more reliable than other SSD's on the market.


----------



## Kurv

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*I am considering Inter, OCZ, Crucial*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*I look for a combination of these elements and reliability and length warranty*


----------



## experience333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

1. I am planning on buying a Crucial SSD. Two; one for my sig rig and the other for my T520

2. I usually look for capacity, reliability and speed. Acces time is also a very important part on SSD's.


----------



## PARTON

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*OCZ Intel Samsung*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
*The highest capacity/dollar of the mid and high performance drives*


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

1. intel, crucial
2.performance, reliability


----------



## jbobb

1. Intel, Crucial
1. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## trhshred

1) just bought OCZ

2) performance


----------



## volund

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial, or Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/performance ratio, Warranty


----------



## Deeeebs

Thank you Intel for this opportunity to try another product from you, other than your processors and NIC cards.









*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Mushkin, OCZ, Intel, Samsung, Patriot (in that order)

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price vs. Size vs. Performance


----------



## ColdRush

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, Corsair, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Size, Performance, & Price


----------



## Ash568

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Performance


----------



## Harrier

1. Intel/Crucial

2. Performance & Price


----------



## Phoenixz

1. Corsair or OCZ

2. A combination of these elements, 50% Performance, 30% Price, 20% Brand.


----------



## ArcturusM

1. OCZ, Intel or Crucial
2. Price, Quality and Performance


----------



## exnihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> 
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

Crucial. 1. I love my C300, and was considering getting another when I have the money. 2. All of the above, that's why I went with the C300!









cg


----------



## Aparition

1. *Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel or Mushkin. Intel offers a very reliable product with competitive performance. I love Mushkin as a company, there quality customer service and forums have really benefited me in the past and I know that a product from them will be fully supported.

2. *What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*

Price is always a factor. Performance would be the next element to look at. I don't necessarily worry about reliability because of the brands I tend to stick with.
The Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 120GB SSD is the drive I am wanting to move to. It offers very good performance with 560MBs read and 515MBs write speeds.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial or Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

mostly performance and brand

i own:
-Crucial M4 64gb
-Samsung 470 256GB


----------



## Sukach

1. Intel or OCZ

2. Performance or Brand.

I definitly look at price last. A proven brand with good performance is what I look for mostly. I would have to do more research into which is the better SSD choice before I buy.


----------



## Birdy1337

1. Intel or OCZ
2. Brand then look at Performance.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

1. Whichever brand has the 2. Best price to performance ratio.


----------



## Farmer Boe

I'm so in.

1. Crucial, OCZ, Corsair, OWC

2. Reliability, Bang for buck factor.


----------



## Jayce1971

1. Mushkin
2. Brand, Price, customer service


----------



## frien

1. Crucial, Samsung or Intel.

2. Best Price/Performance ratio, brand unimportant.


----------



## Isopropyl

1 - Intel, OCZ, Corsair, Crucial
2 - Price vs. Performance (I want the best performance for lowest price)
2 - Part 2 Reliability is also important, I want to make sure my purchase will last (So maybe some consider that the brand)


----------



## t00sl0w

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

intel, crucial, and mushkin

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

i am looking more at a combo of performance/reliability regardless of the brand.....though price is a big factor.


----------



## Just a nickname

Exept quebec... why?


----------



## aggs

1. All of them will be considered
2. Price/Performance


----------



## Willie828

1. Corsair, Intel, Crucial
2. Price to performance ratio


----------



## criminal

1. Intel or Crucial
2. Reliability!


----------



## neelwebs

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel and Crucial, and maybe others if they make reliable SSDs.
*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*
Reliability, Price to Performance


----------



## Ovlazek

1. Intel, Corsair, Crucial
2. Price, reliability. (They are all fast.







)


----------



## magicalpancake

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Samsung or OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Performance and customer satisfaction elements (reviews, experiences)


----------



## BackwoodsNC

IN!!!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Crucial, OCZ, Samsung and Intel*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Price/Performance and reliability*


----------



## chinesethunda

1. intel, corsair
2. performance and reliability


----------



## Metro.Is.King

1. Intel or OCZ
2.Price Performance ratio.


----------



## killnine

Right now I am looking at an M4.

I want something that provides a good bang for the buck for an operating system and a few (3 or so) games. I'm not a 'money is no object' kinda guy.


----------



## rprice06

1. Intel, or OCZ

2. Performance/reliability


----------



## man03999

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel and Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Around a 1 dollar per gig, speed, and reliability.


----------



## Sin100

1. Crucial
2. Reliability and performance


----------



## {uZa}DOA

1. Intel, Crucial, Corsair

2. Performance and value


----------



## gokumhz

1. I already have an Intel Gen2 80GB drive which I've had for a year, I've been very happy with it and would definitely buy another Intel drive again.

2. When looking to buy an SSD I look for reliability (which I think Intel is definitely known for), speed, and descent price and capacity, I'll try and get the biggest capacity I can for a reasonable price.


----------



## kaivorth

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ

2. Performance, reliability, and price. Often I check Newegg reviews for these


----------



## csm725

1) Intel, Crucial, Corsair
2) Price, performance, and brand are all equal. There should be a balance.


----------



## mott555

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price first, then performance.


----------



## FusionFX

1. Crucial, Intel, and Samsung
2. Price/Performance and Reliability


----------



## Cuar

1. Crucial,Intel all the way!

2. Performance. But Price will have some form of pull in the selection


----------



## nagle3092

1. Intel and Crucial

2. Reliability and performance


----------



## TPE-331

I have an Intel 510 120GB SSD - Solid as a rock! Very efficient and a great performer.
Also have a Crucial M4 256GB SSD - Solid as a rock! Very responsive/fast.
Whatever you do, stay away from the Gskill Phoenix Pro series SSDs. I have no idea why Gskill even bothered! Junk!


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

1. OCZ.
2. Price


----------



## Metalcrack

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

_Samsung or Intel_

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

_Price/performance for the size I need._


----------



## Coopa

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2.Performance and reliability.


----------



## Codycjd

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ

2. Performance and price.


----------



## CourageD

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Corsair or Intel

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price, performance and reliability.


----------



## iamwardicus

I was looking at either Intel or Mushkin - The Intel because of Brand, Performance and Reliability, and Mushkin primarily because of Brand as I've never had an issue with any of their products.


----------



## selectstriker2

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

- I have a G.SKill which has worked awesome for me but I am also looking at Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Mostly price/performance and price/capacity. Reliability is also a major factor for me.


----------



## tice03

1. Intel and/or Crucial

2. Price, Reliability


----------



## u3b3rg33k

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
* Probably another intel drive - the 150GiB one I have now is pretty sick.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*Price, capacity and brand. performance seems to improve with larger SSDs, so I get the biggest one I can in the performance range I can afford.


----------



## Sonics

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Price and performance


----------



## Arsin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, Kingston, or Patriot Memory

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, performance, storage, and durability


----------



## victorzamora

I actually just bought an Intel 320 80GB, so I guess Intel. I need another SSD for my laptop....so if I got this the laptop would get the 80GB SSD.

I look for price first. I'm a broke college kid, so I start at the cheapest I can find and then work my way up, slowly trading cost for performance. That's how I landed on the Intel 320. Good performance, and I got it at the magical 1$/GB.


----------



## Gexx

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Price/Performance


----------



## Indilinx

1. Crucial hasnt failed me so far so if they come out with a higher performing SSD than the M4, I would definately consider that. Samsung also has great reliablilty so thats #2. The rest of the brands that uses the Sandforce controller will only be considered if they fully work out their kinks and are proven to be reliable.

2. Price is probably the most important because it dictates the bracket of size, performance, and reliability. Us overclockers is all about getting the most out of the hardware we possess, but we're also hunters of products that give the best bang for our hard earned buck.


----------



## pezcore

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel*, *OCZ*, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, *Samsung*, or other?

I have an OCZ now, and am happy with the performance.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - *or a combination of these elements*?

I definitely want a good deal on my SSD, but I don't automatically go for the cheapest one available.


----------



## ShaCanX

1. Intel, OCZ

2. Price/performance


----------



## Fooliobass

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial, Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance, Price, Reviews/quality/ease of use.


----------



## ORCACommander

OCZ

price


----------



## Niko-Time

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston and Samsung are the ones I have been looking at.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
As much as I would like to say performance, it is strictly price for me. I cannot afford to get a high class performing one, but even a lowly one (in my opinion) is a vast improvement to my standard hard drive at the moment. As I would not be able to afford to replace it, then a decent warranty and reliability could help me shift from one product to another.


----------



## Celcius

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
The only ssd company that I consider is intel. Their drives work great for me.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
90% of what I look for is reliability. Performance is the other 10%.


----------



## Rognin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, Corsair, Mushkin

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance


----------



## Seped

1. Intel, Corsair, Crucial
2. Performance


----------



## Segovax

1. Crucial or Intel.

2. Brand and performance.

In, thank you!


----------



## Maxxa

1) Corsair or Intel
2) really it would come down to price vs. capacity, performance is something to consider but I really don't need faster reads than I am currently getting.


----------



## MacA

In!

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Corsair, Intel and Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price is still the most important factor, performance in 2nd.


----------



## scaz

1. Crucial
2. price


----------



## Faint1001

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung.

2.Price/performance, realiable.


----------



## SgtSpike

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*OCZ, Corsair are my current considerations*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*Performance, mainly. No point in getting an SSD unless it performs really well! Price is important too though.*


----------



## Vagrant Storm

1. I currently have OCZ and I am not overly impressed with it. So next I am planning to gun for Intel, but really any company that has a new development that looks interesting will work for me. I am not loyal to any brand.

2. My next purchase of an SSD will probably place more importance on size as long as the performance is acceptable. Price will factor in of course as it does with everything, but I'd pay a slight premium if the SSD was better for my uses in some way.


----------



## Kryton

In!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Looking at Patriot right now but OCZ isn't too bad either.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and performance, the brand itself isn't that big of a deal as long as the hardware itself is good.


----------



## StrictNine

1. Intel

2. Price/performance, mostly performance though.


----------



## falconer65

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

A combination of these elements.
1. Brand based on Performance
2. Price


----------



## smoochee

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/performance, and capacity.


----------



## moosehead11

1. Crucial, Intel, OCZ

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Homeyjojo

1 Intel and OCZ

2 I look at the performance of an SSD because if I didnt care about speed, i would just go for an HDD right?


----------



## frizo

1. Intel and OCZ; I've had great luck with OCZ but it seems their reputation has taken a bit of a hit

2. Price-to-performance is what I consider


----------



## malikq86

1. In order: Corsair (Performance Pro Series), Crucial (M4), Samsung (830), Intel

2. In order: Reliability (Marvell controller!), Performance, Price, Customer Service


----------



## Victor_Mizer

1. Crucial, Intel, OCZ

2. Performance/Price


----------



## Los Hog

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Performance and reliability


----------



## Grumby21

1. i plan to get the kingston one due to the ram i know of them and it is vissually apealing.
2. for me im looking for looks performance and price. the reason i want looks is because i want something that makes the case look even better with it.


----------



## DarkAngeleus

1. Corsair
2. Performance with Brand


----------



## cmeeks

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Corsair, Kingston, or Mushkin

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Brand (brand generally equates to reliability and is also important for customer service in the event of problems)


----------



## stumped

1) probably another crucial branded drive.
2) i first look at price, and then i look at performance and reliability.


----------



## Hatchet

*SSD Brand:*

1. Intel, Crucial

*SSD Selection:*

2. Price


----------



## Soulphalanx

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, OCZ, Corsair, Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

$/GB, controller, performance.


----------



## Radiopools

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Going to jump on the Intel/Samsung/Crucial bus here, they seem to be the best manufacturers out there at the moment.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Definitely a combination. I would want to get the most reliable SSD with good speeds at a fair price.


----------



## polizei

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price for sure, performance and brand (reliability) are also extremely important


----------



## eternallydead

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Kingston, Samsung - depends on #2

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Performance, and reliability. - I do not want my SSD to fail after 3 years of use.


----------



## AsylumSatellite

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Corsair, Crucial, OCZ, or Intel, I think.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/performance is important, brand not so much.


----------



## Catscratch

1. INTEL, Crucial
2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Eaglake

Intel or Crucial
Price and reliability

Sent using force mind trick from my SGS


----------



## iCrap

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, size of the SSD and reliability.


----------



## fewmgf

In!
1) Crucial.
2) Price and performance.


----------



## Rutku

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial or Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination of all of the these, and of course it has to be reliable!


----------



## blupupher

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


I am open to any
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


A combination of these but in the order of price, performance then brand.


----------



## Valencia

I'm in...

1. Any of these.
2. Performance with acceptable price.


----------



## OPENbracket

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/GB


----------



## LordOfCake

1. Crucial, Intel and Kingston

2. Price to Performance Ratio, Gb per £, reliability


----------



## mingqi53

Sign me up!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Samsung, or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and price primarily, e.g. read/write speed per $. Space isn't too big of an issue, only using SSD for my OS, applications, and a game or two.
Brand is probably the last issue I'd be concerned with. I've have yet to even RMA any sort of hardware, after 6 years of various computer builds


----------



## Chunkylad

1. Looking at Samsung after hearing that their firmware is reliable and since they have their new high performance SSD's coming soon I have taken a higher interest. Intel is my second choice.

2. Price and performance, I won't settle for those lower performance SSD's especially since I am going to use it for caching only. Price difference between them isn't that large too, personally I think the performance is worth the price.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

IN!

1. OCZ Vertex 3, Intel if I win this for RAID 0









2. a combination of all

Cheers!


----------



## ryboto

1. Considering one of the Crucial RealSSDs at the moment.

2. Mostly price and performance but I wouldn't buy from an unknown.


----------



## Knuxr

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

OCZ, Intel and Crucial.

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price/Performance.


----------



## Eternalightwithin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I was thinking of the Crucial M4 or the Vertex Turbo Pro.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Maximum number of lifetime writes(performance), $1 a Gb is nice. I don't care about brand at all


----------



## Andr3az

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and performance


----------



## RoNNeRT

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial or Corsair.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and performance, but mostly reliability. I'm not a brand loyalist but I've never had issues with any Crucial product I've owned (memory and SSD).


----------



## razaice

1. Intel, Crucial, or Corsair

2. Price and performance


----------



## NguyenAdam

IN!!

1. Leaning more towards Kingston.
2. I look for performance + price. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## sn0w

1. Crucial, Intel, and OCZ

2. Price/Performance ratio


----------



## Fantasysage

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Brand then performance


----------



## 179232

1. Crucial. I have 3 M4 SSD's and they are all excellent.

2. As long as they don't crash, I don't care about the speed. That means no OCZ. So reliability.


----------



## MobAttack

I'll give this a shot:

1) OCZ or Crucial

2) Performance and Price above all others.


----------



## crizthakidd

1> Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2> Performance for price, reliability and customer service of the brand


----------



## blackbalt89

Mushkin and Intel FTW

I prefer a nice combination of reliability, speed, and warranty terms.


----------



## sonicwonic

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
If I get this, Intel, if I don't then possibly an OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
A combination of price and performance.


----------



## majin662

1) Samsung - have a couple of their 830 64gb's and they are fantastic

2) I look for price, performance , company history and reputation, and also looks. i'm a looks whore, and if your drive is gawdy i may pass you up for something thats comparable but sexy.


----------



## kidshenlong

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, reliability and performance.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Q1: OCZ, Crucial, KIngston

Q2: Price,Performance


----------



## KyadCK

Crucial or Intel

Performance, Brand, and feedback from others who use it. No better review then from a fellow enthusiast .


----------



## chewdude

Intel, Samsung, Crucial, Ocz, SanDisk, Patriot, Corsair, Adata, Plextor, Kingston,
Price of course and most of all performance as in speed reliability and longevity.


----------



## theamdman

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Corsair, OCZ, Patriot.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price,Performance, Brand

I told myself NO Intel in my rig but if I get this I might reconsider.


----------



## Lebanese

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ and Intel seem to have the best track record.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reliability first and foremost, than price accordingly.


----------



## curve_in

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price


----------



## Emmanuel

1. Crucial, Intel, Kingston

2. Brand, then performance then price


----------



## Camph

1. Intel, Crucial, anything with Marvell controller

2. Price and reliability. I'd rather have a slower SSD that'll last twice as long.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Count me in!

1. OCZ, Intel

2. Price/GB mainly. Price/Performance also plays a small part.


----------



## cmgman

IN i would love one of these to run with my corsair force gt ssd


----------



## Tator Tot

1.) My "brand" considerations are OCZ ( Octane line ), Samsung (830 Series) & Crucial ( M4 Series.)

2.) My reasons for these choices and any SSD considerations are two fold, read speeds & reliability. I need sustained system up time so the reliability of the drive as well as speed are my top priorities.


----------



## Slaughter

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel & Corsair are the two brands that I'm considering.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price & Size are the two bigger factors for me. I would go with a larger drive over a faster drive for the same price.


----------



## ixsis

1. Corsair or Intel
2. Performance to price ratio


----------



## herm5508

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Intel, Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*

Performance and Reliability


----------



## ehpexs

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, Performance and Reliability


----------



## coelacanth

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung.

2. A combination of price, performance, and brand (reliability!).

Thanks Intel and OC.net. urock.


----------



## shineon2011

1. Crucial, Intel, Corsair

2.The absolute most Performance I can get out of my SSD!


----------



## onoz

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other? Crucial, Kingston, and only recently, Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements? A combination of price, performance, AND brand.


----------



## brute maniac

1. crucial or intel

2. price>reliability>performance


----------



## ParadigmBags

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Own 2 already, Buying larger Intel SSD next

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
price, performance, driver support, warranties, holiday sales help


----------



## Gorre

Count me in.

1. Crucial, Intel, A-DATA

2. Price/Performance/Reliability


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

In please!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, OCZ,, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Usually a combo of price/performance.


----------



## elchucko

1. Look at Corsair or OCZ Revo

2. Combination of price and performance


----------



## lightsout

1. Intel, crucial.
2. Performance, reliability.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## phenom01

1. OCZ, Crucial, and Samsung

2. Price, performance, and reliability


----------



## hometoast

1. Crucial, A-Data

2. first: reliablility, I check the forums here to see what's recommended. Then performance. Currently price doesn't fluctuate that much between brands for me to worry about it.


----------



## Brootull

1) Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2) Price, reliability, performance


----------



## longroadtrip

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Performance but mostly reliability...


----------



## Ealae

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, reliability, and price.

Thank you Intel!!!


----------



## offroadz

1. Intel, OCZ

2. Perfomance and Reliabilty


----------



## LiquidHaus

1. Samsung, OCZ or Intel.

2. RELIABILITY. consistency.

thanks!


----------



## Zero4549

1. Intel or Plextor

2. Reliability, Capacity, Price, firmware/software support. Branding itself means absolutly nothing to me, and I'm more than willing to sacrifice speed for other factors, considering even the slowest (high quality) SSD is an incredible improvement over HDDs in the fields they are best used for.


----------



## SectorNine50

1) Intel and Crucial

2) Price/Capacity, Performance, and Reliability


----------



## Born4TheSky

1. Samsung > Intel
2. Reliability > Price > Performance


----------



## jiYub

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## sprower

_*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
_
Mushkin, Corsair, Intel, Crucial and Patriot

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price and performance without a doubt.

Thanks for another awesome giveaway OCN and to Intel as well!


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


1: Intel, OCZ, Mushkin, and G.SKILL

2: 1st make a list of Reliable drives within my budget, then look within that list for the best Price/Performance ratio


----------



## ilhe4e12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowmen*
> 
> *1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
> Intel,Samsung
> *2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
> looking for price and performance. trying to get the fullest out of my system.


----------



## A-LiL-KiD'S-RiG

1. Intel, crucial, mushkin

2. brand, reliable and performance


----------



## Faisal11iraq

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial, Samsung and Corsair.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination of price and performance.


----------



## DJLiquid

1. Intel, Samsung, OCZ and Crucial

2. Price/Performance ratio


----------



## Zig-Zag

1. OCZ Intel Kingston

2. Price Reliability


----------



## Iislsdum

1) OCZ, mostly

2) Price/GB

Good luck to all!


----------



## poppies

Quote:
1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Quote:
1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price and Performance


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Since my current build still isn't complete i was considering a Samsung SSD

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

When selecting a SSD first i look at Price since im currently a college student and broke. But performance is more important so plays a big part. I look at brand as well because there are some brands to avoid, and im a samsung junky


----------



## Evanagar

1) Intel, Samsung, Kingston
2) Performance first, Price second, but more specifically a good price/performance ratio


----------



## Rayzer

1. Intel or Corsair

2. Performance, Price and Reliability


----------



## six70

1- Intel, Samsung

2- Performance for price$ and customer service


----------



## wholeeo

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Crucial, Intel, G.Skill (In that order.)*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Support, Performance, Warranty.*


----------



## ezjose1

in
Intel,Kingston,Samsung

Performance and reliability


----------



## decapitator

1. intel ocz
2. price and size.


----------



## DannyB0y

#1: Intel, Crucial

#2: Performance and reliability. Brand doesn't really matter.

Thanks


----------



## nvspace126

#1 OCZ
#2 Price and Performance


----------



## Thryack

1. Kingston, Corsair, Crucial
2. Price, reliability, performance.


----------



## alpsie

This is a awesome competition









1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Any brand really

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and performance, thats why I´m looking for any brand









(edit, meh just reliced its only for the US ppl







) good luck you americans


----------



## A14M3D

1) Intel, Crucial
2) Price and reliability


----------



## Qu1ckset

1. Ocz, Intel
2. price and lifespan


----------



## Dorianime

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Honestly my considerations for SSDs have been: Crucial, Intel and Samsung.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Definitely price! but it must have great performance and no SandForce controller.


----------



## andrews2547

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price, performance, good reviews and reliability.


----------



## Stefy

1. Crucial, Samsung

2. Reliability, then performance, then price.


----------



## nexos

IN

1) Crucial, Intel
2) Price, then performance


----------



## Buska103

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Performance


----------



## supersonic90

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Kingston.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Performance
I don't need a huge drive for my build, but it would be nice to have a boot drive/ game drive to speed things up a bit.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance,and Brand


----------



## RadioHack

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ

2. Performance and Reliability and to a lesser degree price


----------



## Somenamehere

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price vs. Performance.


----------



## Dhalgren65

1.Intel,OCZ

2.Performance,reliability


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel, Patriot

2. Price, Reliability, Performance - in that order.

Thanks Intel and OCN!


----------



## MrCatt

In









1. OCZ, Intel

2. Max Read
Max Write
Random Write 4KB
Maximum 4K Random Write
Price


----------



## Zakel2

1. Just upgraded to a Crucial SSD

2. Price/performance.


----------



## nderscore

1. Micron

2. Performance and reliability at a reasonable price


----------



## olleroma

*1)* Intel/Crucial
*2)* Price and Reliabilty

Thanks Chipp!


----------



## Badboyz

*1.* *Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel or Crucial

*2.* *What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Performance and Price


----------



## DrCatHands

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Intel, Kingston, OCZ (Revodrive), & Crucial.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

Price per GB and Performance. Reliability isn't really a big deal to me as if anything is gonna happen, it'll happen pretty quickly, and/or the manufacturer *should* notify the customers of any issues and cover them within a decent timeframe. Besides, SSD's shouldn't degrade within the timespan we upgrade.


----------



## NewAtOCing

In!









1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial

2. Price, performance, reliability.


----------



## just_nuke_em

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Crucial, Intel*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Price/brand*


----------



## Ocnewb

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Combination.


----------



## gotskil

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability. More so reliability since that seems to be an issue with some SSDs.


----------



## blangblang

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel or Crucial. I'm strongly leaning toward Intel.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price/Reliability. Reviews are my main source for insight on reliability, followed closely behind by how many complaints I find when searching for discussion of issues with particular model numbers.


----------



## Sc0ttyJ

Stepped across this worth a go









1...Intel,Intel,Intel

2...Reliability


----------



## Diesel Phreak

1. I was looking at getting Crucial M4 very highly suggested

2. Price and Reliablity/stability


----------



## Justin Cider

I'm totally in!

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance , reliability and customer service


----------



## Xenderwind

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
crucial/intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
price/performance


----------



## razorguy

1 - Intel, Samsung, Crucial

2 - Reliability, brand, performance, warranty


----------



## bdpakaknox

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Corsair/Crucial/OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
read speeds, IOPS speeds, size.


----------



## rdr09

1. Kingston v+100

2. No need for firmware updates - no headaches.


----------



## brooking1169

yup i'm in









1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Price/Performance/Storage/Warranty


----------



## ndxnd

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel and Cosair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price , Performance

Thanks Intel.


----------



## Mikeeeeyj

*1.* Intel, OCZ, and Crucial.

*2.* Price and performance.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel, OCZ (in that order)

2. Price, Performance, Brand (in that order)


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price / Performance.


----------



## cechk01

1. Crucial or Patriot
2. Performance, brand, and price


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

1. I would most likely purchase OCZ or Intell or Crucial.

2. I would purchase for performance/reliability first and price second.

Thanks for the opp, BTW.

.joel


----------



## OfficerMac

1. Intel

2. Performance and reliability.


----------



## skaterat

1. corsair and kingston
2. performance, reliability, and price


----------



## legoman786

I'm looking at Intel for my brand preference.

I mostly look for price/performance ratios. It has to be a very close 1:1, or >1:1.


----------



## The_chemist21

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel or Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance ► Reliability ► Price


----------



## cavallino

1. Crucial or Intel
2. Performance, Brand, Price


----------



## Mr. Original

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price Reliability Performance

THANKS WINTEL:thumb:


----------



## HappycoreDJ

1. Crucial and OCZ

2. Price per GB/Performance.


----------



## ajresendez

1. Samsung, Intel, Crucial in no particular order.
2. Top thing I look for is reliability and longevity.


----------



## Tyrker

In. 1: Intel 2: Performance.


----------



## Twitch18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


1. Intel, Crucial

2. Brand Reputation, Reliability


----------



## 496d6d6f7274616

1. Right now I haven't chosen a brand, still shopping around based on reviews given on the forums here and feedback on sites like Newegg.

2. Mostly performance > longevity = reliability > capacity. I want a sturdy drive that will last more than 12 months at a time, with a warranty that supports it for the expected lifetime on the thing and with a capacity of ~120GB. I would optimally want an SSD that plays nice with multiple others in an array, better if they are of the same type/manufacturer.

I recently had my X25-M 80GB SSD die on me, still putting off the replacement as it lasted a little less than a year with only two major rewrites on it. I didn't win the OCZ giveaway earlier, but I hope to be lucky enough to score one of these Intel 320's.


----------



## Choggs396

1.) Intel, Samsung

2.) Price-to-performance, reliability


----------



## adridu59

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## skatpex99

1.Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. Performance


----------



## Odel

1. Intel and OCZ are looking good









2. Reliability


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

I absolutely love the intel and crucial SSD's. I plan to get a bigger SSD soon.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

I go with a combination of quality and price. I don't want to pay something outrageous but at the same time i appreciate good quality products.


----------



## H Strong

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ > Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price / Performance > Relaible


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

1: Intel, crucial, samsung. Intel has earned my trust so I would heavily lean towards Intel.

2: Reliability and price. I've been burned by firmware issues in the past from both Ocz and crucial.


----------



## Sgtoku

Plan on building a rig this Feb:

1: Considering Samsung and Other (A-Data)

2: Reliability, Sata III, Price (hence A-Data) and at least decent performance for a Sata III. Also looking towards at least 120gb in space. The current price of hard drives makes me want to go exclusively all SSD.


----------



## spyrobomb

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price and reliability.


----------



## fnkskyline07

Count me in









1. Intel or OCZ

2. Perfomance and brand.


----------



## jcm3

1. OCZ

2. Priceerformance ratio


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

ANS: Intel, Crucial, OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

ANS: Reliability, Price/Performance.


----------



## yks

1. Samsung
2. Price/Performance ratio. But mainly stability/reliability.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

1. Intel or Samsung.

2. Price and reliability.

Thanks Intel!


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

In!

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, Performance and Reliability


----------



## CaptainChaos

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

*Intel, Crucial and Samsung are at the top of my list, followed by OCZ, and Kingston*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

*Performance/price but not at the expense of reliability*


----------



## insomnia9669

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel, or Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
A Combination


----------



## Exostenza

1. I was looking at mainly Intel because

2. Price to performance it s huge thing for me, but when most of the brands out there offer this they have terrible reliability rates which drive me to looking at the more costly Intel drives which have much better reputed reliability.


----------



## MBallen

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price and Performance.


----------



## lilraver018

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial, OCZ
2) Price, performance


----------



## willdearborn

1. Intel
2. All 3, Price, Performance, and Brand


----------



## mam72

1) Crucial and Intel

2)Speed, reliability, size in both GB and physical size and quiet.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Quote:


> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


1) Either Intel, or Crucial. I have a c300 and I love the reliability of it.
2) When looking at SSD's for my next upgrade I am juggleing price vs. performance - reliability with deciding factor on amount of positive reviews


----------



## Greygoose1

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

Prize, performance, size, and reliability.


----------



## MoMurda

1. Samsung and Intel.
2. Performance, reliability, and price.


----------



## velocd

1. Corsair or Intel.
2. Reliability, price and performance. (in that order)


----------



## lp75220

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2) Performance and reliable


----------



## kpriess

In--

1. Crucial, already have OCZ..
2. $1 per GB, no SandForce..


----------



## StatiiC

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*
Curcial, Patriot memory, and OCZ.

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price/performance.


----------



## losttsol

1. Crucial, Corsair, Intel, OCZ
2. reliability and speed


----------



## Boggs

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*Price* I'm on a tight budget and free would be nice!


----------



## SamIAm

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price/Performance


----------



## teh_chin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Brand, Price, and Performance.


----------



## nickjans3

1. OCZ, Intel

2. Price,
Performance


----------



## eizen

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel for a CPU or SSD.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

All of the above but also reliability.

Thanks intel and overclock.net!


----------



## Freelancer852

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel or Crucial*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
*Price and performance are the key factors for me when selecting an SSD. Price is secondary to performance, as I would rather have a speedy and reliable drive that costs a bit more.*


----------



## thx1138

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
To me it would be all of the above. Each brand listed is reputable in one way or another but my top two would be OCZ and Intel.

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price per GB and performance + customer reviews.


----------



## BradleyW

Intel.

Performance, reliability, price.


----------



## DJDannyV

IN!

1. Intel, Corsair, Patriot, Crucial, OCZ

2. Priceerformance ratio and Speed+Technology


----------



## mchief014

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel , Crucial , Samsung and finally OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD ?

Performance and somewhat good reliability.


----------



## Eydgeu454

(1) Intel or Samsung
(2) in order Price Brand Performance


----------



## RipperRoo

1.Intel, Crucial, Kingston
2.Price, Reliabilty


----------



## venomblade

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Intel, Crucial, or Samsung*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Price per gb, Performance definitely, and a long live/reliability.*


----------



## TG_bigboss

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Kingston, and Crucial are on my consideration list for future SSD upgrade.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price is a factor as well as reliability and how well it preforms. If the reviews are good and there are no issues with the brand i defiantly always will go for them. But in the end, yea Combination of all three. Intel always has my vote! =) just always soo expensive xD


----------



## Hatakescreams

Crucial
Performance/Reliability
Hope i win!


----------



## |3uZZ

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?* Intel

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?* Combination

In


----------



## buddyboy

1.) Intel or Crucial

2.) Price and Performance

Awesome give away! thanks.


----------



## yakuzapuppy

1) Crucial, Intel, or Samsung
2) Price/Reliability are the biggest parts of my decision making


----------



## Zulavirus

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

A combination


----------



## Russianguy

1. OCZ

2. Performance/price and reliability


----------



## meetajhu

1.Intel
2.Brand


----------



## Dwhite56

1. Corsair Force GT series, and now Intel









2. Performance (mostly speed and reliability) and a huge emphasis on price


----------



## Zero4549

I am honestly shocked that no one else has voted for Plextor! They're the only drives that match Intel's for quality as far as I'm concerned.

(I already answered the questions earlier, this is just a comment)


----------



## kevin7898

Definitely In!

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel, Patriot

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## UkGouki

in








1, intel or corsair

2, price and performance


----------



## buste2

Nice giveaway!

1. Intel and Crucial

2. Brand > Price > Performance

Always a brand that will always be around to support their products! Worth small price differences between the brand.


----------



## Bedo

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial

2. Performance, reliability


----------



## potsherds

1. OCZ, Corsair, Kingston

2. Price/Performance. I'm poor.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Definitely in!









1. Intel, Samsung, Corsair

2. $$$/GB, Overall Performance, Stability, and Customer Service/Warranty


----------



## rindoze

1) OCZ, Crucial
2) PRICE and performance. Won't buy any SSD over $1 per gig unless its considerably faster than the opponents


----------



## jjr007

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Performance, reliability.


----------



## TwilightEscape

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price in part but mostly performance.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

1. Corsair, ocz

2. Performance and brand i <3 intel


----------



## fantasyalive

1) Crucial

2)price/performance, reliability


----------



## KoSoVaR

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel - have two 320 series (laptop, desktop) and they are well worth sticking to the brand.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

It's always a combination of performance and stability, and of course price in relation to other products. I do like sticking to things I know and trust.


----------



## DiggerG

1. GSkill - I already have two and they work great

2. Price - Controller - speed. I think they are all reliable by now


----------



## StormX2

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Answer: Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Answer: Brand*, Price and Performance

*Brand is listed mostly because I find Lesser Companies like OCZ to have less Durability
At work we went through 5 or 6 OCZ SSD's very quickly, Support was poor so we returned them.
Sicne then All my Clients that I quote machines with SSD's, I quote Only intel and Crucial
and out of the 75 or so SSD's I have sold int he last 3 months, None have had any issue.

There a trade issue with Quebec currently?


----------



## Solarin

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, OCZ, Crucial
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

I look for the best performance available at a given price determined by my budget.


----------



## n1helix

1. Intel, OCZ, Samsung

2. A blend of price, performance, and manufacturer.


----------



## japan1

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*

Kingston or Intel.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Reliability - so nothing based on Sandforce.


----------



## Desidero

1) Intel, Crucial
2) I'm looking for a mix. Price is very important, with brand (read:reliability) and performance being slightly less important.


----------



## UBERmorrison

Looking at getting another Crucial M4 to RAID with








I look for reliability and speed! Also value for money


----------



## eus105454

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

I look for a combination of the three elements (Price, Performance, Brand).


----------



## lob3s

1. Crucial, Intel, or Samsung

2. A balance between price and performance


----------



## DailyShot

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance


----------



## FSXKid11

1.Patriot, Intel, Corsair
2. All of these:thumb:


----------



## heraisu

1. Intel, OCZ

2. Price, Performance, brand (only based on the particular brand's SSD reliability rates)


----------



## grivy

nvm


----------



## Keyreaper

1. OCZ or Intel

2. Price, Performance, and Reliability.


----------



## hesho

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Corsair > Kingston > Crucial but......

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

this is far more important then brand. Price and performance is far more important then anything else.


----------



## wot

1. Another Mushkin for raid0
2. Price and Performance.


----------



## cuoreesitante

1) I'd look at Intel, Samsung, Corsair, and Crucial. Other brands have lesser track records for reliability. I don't need the most blistering speeds but reliability rules.

2) Reliability. I back up daily but restoring an entire system is not fun. plus the performance difference is pretty negligible between most drives in the real world.


----------



## mrbob1000

1. I'm interested in Intel, Crucial, and Samsung since they are high quality manufacturers.
2. I look for performance in SSD's as well as price, I don't want to have to break the bank to squeeze out faster load times.


----------



## Vostok

1. Intel and or Crucial
2. Reliability aka not sandforce.


----------



## killer_bee

1. Intel
2. Price, because I'm broke.


----------



## Rynoel

In!

1. Mainly Crucial at the moment.

2. Price per performance


----------



## fapestar

1. Intel, OCZ

2. Performance vs Price. If the performance is great, then it may be worth the price


----------



## morecheese

1. Intel, Samsung, or Curcial

2. Price


----------



## Joydivision

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I was looking into Patriot Memory

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I look for performance in-terms of read and write speed.


----------



## teeter

1. OCZ

2. price, performance.

been happy with my OCZ so far and would look to them again if I purchase another one.


----------



## TheAggie

1. Corsair, Crucial, Intel, Samsung
2. Performance, reliability and good customer service!


----------



## brasslad

Intel, Crucial, Samsung.
Reliability, firmware support made easy, cost, performance. Customer support. My thoughts do wander between the most important quality.


----------



## Xenthos

In

1. Corsair, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance (€/gb) and reliability.


----------



## Athorne

1. Kingston, Intel.

2 Performance for price.


----------



## Sgtbash

In!

1. OCZ, intel
2. Max read and write speeds!


----------



## Mumbles37

1. Intel and Crucial
2. Performance and price


----------



## Jyve

1. Crucial, intel

2. Performance

Sent from my Epic 4g


----------



## bigkahuna360

1. Was think of an OCZ SSD
2. Performance

P.S. You should add reliability to the options.


----------



## whitemencanjump

1. Corsair, Crucial, intel

2. price and reliability


----------



## Blackhawk4

1. Intel, Crucial and Samsung
2. Price and performance is most important for me.


----------



## LinksKitKat

1. Crucial, OCZ, Samsung, and Intel

2. The performance is amazing, just the price is way too steep for me, any that have a good price to performance ratio

in


----------



## 5nak3

I'd also like to be in on this please









My answers:

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial, OCZ in that order.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Brand is a big motivator for me, but at the end of the day price also has an effect. I will compare the three brands above, and see which offers the best bang for my buck and select as result.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

in

1. ocz, intel and samsung

2. price to performance mostly, any that have good reliability too


----------



## Transhour

In!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

I've been looking at getting either a Intel, OCZ vertex or a corsair SSD.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

I would have to say Price and Brand play a big part in my decision, as I want something reasonably priced, but I also want it from a brand that is known for quality and reliability.


----------



## robert c james

I was planning on getting a Crucial m4

The desision was based on price & quality brand as most new SSDs have more than enough proformance for my needs


----------



## Nalty

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Samsung, Intel or OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and reliability.


----------



## slytown

1. Intel
2. Performance.


----------



## chucknorris101

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel and Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance!!


----------



## Edgarejc

1. Intel and Samsung

2. Price, Performance and reliability.


----------



## kubed_zero

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
I would consider a Crucial M4 for my next upgrade as of now

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
I am looking for Price, obviously. However, Brand, and through that, reliability comes first, closely followed by performance


----------



## solsamurai

Please let this happen! Here's my answers!









1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

*I'm looking at OCZ, Corsair, Samsung and Intel.*









2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Performance and OCN-based user feedback*


----------



## 996gt2

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel or Crucial.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
*First and foremost: reliability. Then comes performance and price.


----------



## joelmartinez

1.) Corsair, Samsung, OCZ
2.) Mainly Price

In


----------



## someone153

1. Intel, OCZ

2. Price and Performance


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Thanks Intel!

1. I was pretty much waiting on buying the next SSD to dethrone the M4 as far as 4k reads go. Possibly next gen Sandforce? I would like to go with Crucial, Corsair, or Intel.

2. 90% of the time I choose best bank for my buck at a certain price point. So basically whoever has the fastest ~128gb ssd at $200 the next time around, I'll be getting that.


----------



## L D4WG

1. Intel or OCZ

2. Size, Price, Brand, Performance


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

1. Primarily Intel OCZ Crucial Samsung
2. Reliability & performance, known issues must be fixed promptly, bootable in linux (unlike some of the pci-e ssds), useful sizes i.e. 128-256gb and reasonable prices.


----------



## John`

1. Intel and Crucial

2. Price to performance ratio


----------



## Tennobanzai

1. Intel and Crucial

2. Performance and Reliability


----------



## bill4b0ngx

in for this

1. Crucial

2. Price


----------



## Blast

1.) Intel or Crucial

2.) Reliability is definitely the most important to me (why have a drive if you are afraid to store information?). Price and Performance tie for second.


----------



## Trippen Out

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
A) Samsung 830 series

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
A) Controller it uses, Price/GB ratio, Performance, Raid(able)


----------



## rsilverx05

1. Intel, corsair, samsung

2. Performance, and price/performance


----------



## C4M3L_P3N1S

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I've never owned an SSD, but I hope in the future! All are candidates!

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I'd like a cheap, high capacity SSD. I know those do not go hand in hand, but that's a big deal for me, especially since I'm on a budget!


----------



## infomancer

:O In!

1. Intel or Corsair

2. Longevity, High Capacity and Price per GB, Warranty


----------



## ksaru129

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
A good price/performance ratio.


----------



## FlashFir

1. OCZ, Intel

2. Price #1 hands down, Brand is #2 (in so far as much as the line the drive is from has no problems, or if it does, there are firmware fixes frequently updated/upcoming)


----------



## OldMold

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel and Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
In order of importance: Reliability, Performance, Price, Brand


----------



## GRPace

1. Intel, corsair, ocz

2. price/performance.


----------



## washueik10

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, OCZ,or Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

price, performance and reliability


----------



## HuckleberryFinn

1. Intel or Samsung, I have heard great things about both brands for SSD's.

2. I am looking for great performance and reliability first and foremost, then I look for the best price possible.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Crucial, because they are the cheapest right now xD

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
I look out for certain brands(OCZ), but beyond that whatever is the cheapest, or at least the cheapest one that works.

I bought 2 Crucial 64GBs on a newegg sale, but I really don't need an SSD. I haven't even installed them yet, would be kinda funny if I won as I'm selling the Crucials to fund my audiophile hobbies.


----------



## Canadarocker

1. Intel, Crucial, Mushkin

2. Price vs. Performance, and not sandforce based


----------



## alber

1. Crucial

2. Performance & Reliability


----------



## robertoburri

Thanks for the chance at this freebie!

Now, down to business:

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*I personally have only bought OCZ SSD's but it is because of the price. If I could afford intel SSD's, then I would buy them.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*I look more for reliability, price, performance, and features. It is a lot to take in for a SSD but Intel is good on all of it but price. Again, if I could afford Intel SSD's, I would buy them.*


----------



## DarwinMoss

1. Kingston possibly, depends who has the best bang for my buck.

2. Performance mixed with price. Want something reasonable but don't want to be stuck on dated tech.

I really am looking for an ssd for bf3 load times to... So Zeus you failed me last time, time to show some love! XD


----------



## rusky1

Count me in!

1. I was planning on purchasing a 120GB OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS.

2. I don't really mind the brand unless it's painted some crazy color and/or is known for terrible reliability. I look for a good price/performance ratio, I definitely won't ever pay more than $300 for an HDD or SSD. Can't wait for the day prices drop to $1/GB!


----------



## Doctor-Detective

1. Intel, Crucial
2. Price/Performance


----------



## taowulf

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance and reliability.


----------



## xHassassin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/GB. Performance is obviously a factor but most SSDs are on the same level from what I've seen.


----------



## N_Scorpion

1. Patriot Memory, Corsiar

2. Performance/Brand

I haven't heard much about Intel's SSDs, but if they're anything like their chips, then I'm sold.

Big thanks to everyone that put this together! Woo!


----------



## Jpope

Crucial, Intel

Price, reliability, performance


----------



## NKrader

1. Samsung/Crucial
2. Speed, Community Opinion


----------



## RobertrKhayat

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Kingston.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand, Price, Reliability.

Thanks!


----------



## speud

IN

1. Patriot Memory

2. I look for performance and brand. I know the prices will be off the charts though.


----------



## WhiteCrane

1. OCZ
2. PRICE

Reasoning. The slowest SSD is still so much faster than my HDD, so I don;t care about performance!


----------



## black96ws6

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial or Intel, OCZ seems to have reliability issues lately (although that's supposedly been fixed)

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Best bang for the buck. Read\write\etc speeds compared to price. If brand A has 500mbs\read and brand b has 460mbs\read, but brand A costs 50% more, I'll go with brand b.


----------



## Spartan8

1. Crucial, Intel, OCZ

2. Performance, Price, Brand


----------



## Chris2183

1: Intel, Crucial, OCZ

2: Reliability, price, performance in that order


----------



## Myrlin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance, Brand, Price.


----------



## epitek

Intel

Brand, Price, Performance (have a HDD now)


----------



## cjc75

1. Corsair, OCZ, Intel

2. Ratio of Price to Performance and Reliability of Brand.

...and of course the Manufacturer must support the Atari XL Series 8bit architecture running an overclocked MOS Technology 6502B cpu on 24K Ram....


----------



## ?Dirty?

in!
1. Crucial, Intel!

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## kingpin4329

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*OCZ has been good to me with the current Raid 0 array, but I have been dying to try out intel! I hear they make a killer drive*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Price/Performance. I can't justify spending over a dollar a gig for data storage, but if the price is right I look immediately to the speed*


----------



## hxcnero

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
when i decide to upgrade, I'll be looking at Intel. willing to check other brands out but haven't looked into them much.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

price per GB and performance sustained read speeds for games as well as operations per second, as well as great customer service in the event of catastrophe.


----------



## verbatim81973

1. Samsung
2. Price and Performance


----------



## Blueduck3285

So in!

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung are my brands of choice

2. A combo of a all the elements. Customer service, Price, Performance, and Quality.


----------



## gtsteviiee

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

-Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Intel, OCZ or Corsair,

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

-Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
I look for the price/performance ratio, the most bang for the buck SSD. Or whichever one is the cheapest for price/gb ratio, because I can't really afford an SSD anyways.


----------



## AMD_Freak

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel - Patriot -Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Customer service - Performance


----------



## DarkShooter

Removed, missed the USA or CA part..


----------



## SprayN'Pray

In!
1. Intel, OCZ, Corsair, Crucial
2. Performance, price.


----------



## Sickened1

OCZ or Patriot SSD's usually. I tend to look more towards price per GB rather than anything else.


----------



## PUNiZZLE

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Definitely Intel or Samsung. I have a gen 2 SSD which I don't regret buying one bit.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
A blend of performance and price for sure. I would say reliability but honestly, my data I want backed up gets backupn.

Hope I win


----------



## hapgil121

In, thanks

1. intel, ocz, or crucial

2.performance, price and small prefrence on brand


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ

2. Reliability, Price, Price per Performance


----------



## gildadan

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial,OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

A combination of all of these elements.

Thanks Intel!


----------



## soth7676

1. OCZ, Crucial and intel

2. Price and reliability


----------



## ducrider

1 Intel or Crucial.
2 price and performance


----------



## kyo1992

1/Intel, OCZ
2/ Price


----------



## manifest3r

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and Brand


----------



## kyo1992

1/Intel, OCZ
2/ Price


----------



## flyingsaucers

1. Crucial M4 (for Christmas)

2. price/performance combined with good reviews


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

1) Crucial or Intel, whichever I can afford
2) Price / Performance of any given SSD, if the marginal gain from a cheaper SSD isn't worth the extra cash, I won't spend it. Requires a lot of reading of benchmark reviews


----------



## LarsMarkelson

1. Intel
2. Brand for reliability


----------



## motoray

1. Kingston, OCZ
2. Price/Reliability


----------



## FireMarshallBill

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
I want a brand I can trust and speed is a nice bonus =)


----------



## ragtag7

1. Intel, Crucial, or Corsair.

2. I look for the best price to performance ratio and great reliability and warranty.


----------



## jarede312

1. I have yet to own an SSD, but when I have the money laying around I was thinking about Crucial/OCZ.. i hear good things. I never really gave much thought to Intel SSDs but hey, Intel makes great stuff so why wouldn't their SSDs be good?
2. To me the most important characteristics are reliability and future proofness.


----------



## GingerJohn

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Price, performance, reliability


----------



## fuadm424

1) Crucial

2) performance and reliability first, then price


----------



## Metaldude

In please.

1. Looking at Crucial or OCZ 120GB models right now., next month or so. This could save me some trouble......









2. Reliability and price. I doubt I'll notice that model A reads 20MB/s faster than model B. I'd rather have something I know I can depend on for a reasonable price.


----------



## hazarada

1. Intel
2. Reliability


----------



## Ra1nman

1. Intel, Crucial
2. A combination of all of the these


----------



## bigmac11

1 Samsung
2 Performance


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

1. I currently have an SSD, though I'm thinking about getting an Agility 2 from OCZ so I can use Intel SRT when I get my parts.

2. A combination of the three, though performance is _the_ main factor.

Thanks for this contest :3


----------



## intermission

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I'm looking for performance, then price. Brand is not important to me as long as the product is good.


----------



## mfb412

1. Intel, Corsair, Samsung.

2. Price / Performance, $ per GB, reliability


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> *Intel, Crucial, or Samsung*
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> 
> *Performance and Price are both important. More so, I focus on reliability though. Intel, Crucial, and Samsung have proven themselves reliable by steering clear of the Sandforce controllers. Once I've narrowed down based on reliability, it's more a matter of price at that point.*


Answers are in bold, and thank you!


----------



## Nugu

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability, then performance/cost/size ratio


----------



## newbrevolution

1. Intel or OCZ From all the reviews I have read it seems as those two brands are the most reliabe.
2. Price and Brand I say brand because of reliability though.


----------



## Joe!

1. Crucial, OCZ, Kingston, patriot, samsung

2. reliability, and value.


----------



## TLCH723

Intel.
Price and performance.


----------



## Tman5293

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, OCZ, Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price to performance ratio. Just like I do with all other computer parts.


----------



## tucsondude

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

crucial/samsung, will never purchase an ocz product after one of thier customer service reps on new egg reviews stated 'since there are no mechanical parts, it will not break with out total failure,'
was going to pick up an agility based on the price performance.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements
in order high to low
-is it worth my time to update firmware to get a functioning product?/reliability
-price
-performance
-reliability.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

1) Crucial
2) Performance and reliable


----------



## JordanH

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung, OCZ.
2. Price and Performance.


----------



## mrwalker

1. Crucial and Intel
2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## risinglava

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
A combination of these elements.


----------



## itzhoovEr

1 - intel, crucial and samsung
2 - price/performance


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

1. Intel, OCZ

2. Performance/Price


----------



## Tronic707x

In sweet.

1. Crucial, OCZ, kingston.
2. Price/Performance.


----------



## Ironman517

1) Another Crucial M4, or a Samsung or Intel
2) Performance : Reliability


----------



## bombi

1. SAMSUNG, Intel
2. Performance, reliable, the look, brand, price


----------



## sintricate

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in.
1. Crucial, Ocz, Samsung.
2. Price and performance.


----------



## SpammisT

1. Intel, OCZ, Corsair
2. Performance

Dear God, I really need an SSD lol.


----------



## Lonestar

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*

Intel or Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price mostly but performance comes in a close second.

Thanks Intel and OCN


----------



## jivenjune

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial then Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and Performance.


----------



## GREG MISO

1. intel and maybe crucial

2. price to performance


----------



## RoddimusPrime

1. Intel, Samsung, and Crucial.

2. Price, Performance, Quality, Reliability, and Customer Service/Company Reputation.


----------



## funfortehfun

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel: Great cost for performance: DING
OCZ: Good solutions for both consumer and business: DING
Patriot Memory: Blazing-fast Sandforce SSD's: DING
Corsair: Awesome SSD's for gaming: DING

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combo. I look for a good Price/Performance ratio as well as a highly respectable brand (the ones I listed above for question No. 1).

Hah! 1.2K'th post!


----------



## RideZeLitenin

1: Seagate
2: Price (for now anyways)

Cheers bros


----------



## daKINE792

1. I am considering a Patriot. ssd.
2. Price, Warranty, Quality of construction, Support.


----------



## h00ahj

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial.

2. A combination of all three.


----------



## Cha0s89

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel, Crucial, or Mushkin.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
The price / performance along with reliability.


----------



## SimpleTech

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Intel or Crucial. In fact, I have both already. I don't mind OCZ but after the whole SandForce issue, it is harder and harder to recommend their latest generation lineup.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

Price (obviously) and then performance. Brand means little to me but I do focus on the warranty and customer support in case I need to RMA the SSD.


----------



## Shinigami715

1. Crucial, Patriot, Corsair.
2. Price/performance, reliability.


----------



## APOLLOSTEES

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?



OCZ definitely. Basically because I trust that brand.








I say a combination of Price and Brand.
Everyone knows a SSD will usualy boost your speed over a traditional drive.
So unless your a benchmarker,(which I am not) then people tend to look for a good price.

The Brand is important because of reputation. No one wants to get a lemon,
so if I have a good experience then I stick to that brand.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
A: OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
A: Price-to-Performance ratio


----------



## rsfkevski

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel!!!

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Combination of these elements!!


----------



## friendlyarrows

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
I'm currently looking at the Patriot Pyro an the Wildfire series of SSD's.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
I look for performance, stability, and features that are combined into the hardware. Patriot's engineering provides faster performance using the same Nand chips and processors. This obviously shows that Patriot knows the interfaces well and provides the best quality of service for SSDs at this point in the consumer market.


----------



## mjoc13

1) Intel SSD and Corsair
2) Price/Performance and reliability


----------



## deafboy

1. Crucial, Corsair, Intel
2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## TWERA

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ, Crucial, Intel (but very expensive).

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance and good track record.


----------



## Doom

In PLZ.

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial

2) Performance and price.


----------



## nckid4u

Corsair, Intel, Mushkin

Performance and performance...


----------



## darksun20

In!

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ

2. Price & Performance


----------



## Fl1p_mo

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price and Performance


----------



## BloodyRory

1. I've looked into Intel and Kingston SSD's, but in all honesty I would probably buy whatever is the cheapest and actually has good performance.

2. Performance, never been much of an SSD guy but I'd like to get one as a future upgrade.


----------



## Singledigit

1) ocz, intel, crucial

2) price


----------



## DUNC4N

1) Intel SSD and Corsair
2) Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## ocman

*Thanks Chipp!!! I'm In for this!!!*

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Answer: Intel and the rest have equal chances.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Answer: A combination of all three factors.*


----------



## DigiOC

1) Intel SSD and Corsair

I'm planning on building a gaming rig dedicated to/themed after Blacklight: Retribution and Blacklight benefits from using Intel SSDs.

2) Price/Performance Ratio, and Reliability


----------



## ocman

*I'm SO IN FTW!!!*









*P.S.:*

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Answer: Intel and the rest have equal chances.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Answer: A combination of all three factors.*


----------



## Jaromir

In!









1. Crucial

2. mostly Performance and reliability. not so much by price or brand


----------



## RockThePylon

Echoing basically what everyone else is saying;

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price is secondary to the brand's customer service.


----------



## M1ah

1) Samsung

2) reliabilty


----------



## bk7794

1. Intel

2. I would buy one for price, performance and mostly reliability.


----------



## deauboy16

1. I have 2 60 GB OCZ Agility 2, looking for the Agility 3
2. Performance, and price


----------



## rpgman1

1. Intel 520 SSD
2. Price, Performance, and Reliability


----------



## Simplynicko

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Performance


----------



## sunwolf

1. Intel

2. Price/performance


----------



## ajalex74

1. Intel for now. Don't know that much about the other brands.

2. Combination of performance and price.


----------



## tonyw

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel or OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Quality (Specifically the brand of controller), Performance, and price.


----------



## B-rock

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
_Intel and Crucial...had to RMA my Corsair already.
_
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
_Price and performance for sure._


----------



## GigaBuster.exe

1. samsung
2. price, then reliability then performance


----------



## bmanpard

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price.

Thanks!


----------



## GuilT1

1. I would choose OCZ simply because they are cheaper.

2. I don't know what kind of magic is inside SSD's that make them faster, but yeah, I want faster than my 7200rpm hard drives.


----------



## Shooter116

In FTW

1. Crucial, Intel or another Samsung

2. Combination of all elements.. makes for a greater overall experience.


----------



## ZackaryVS

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Kingston.

Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Price.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price & performance


----------



## Shurr

Crucial, I have one now and its been great, im a cheapo so p2p us whats most important, size second


----------



## decali

1. Crucial, to be honest

2. Performance, primarily, and to a lesser degree price.


----------



## Zarchon

I own an intel SSD and am happy with it. It just needs to be larger. The price size ratio is what I was looking for and still am. All I could afford at the time was the 40gb model. Turns out it was a bit small for my purposes. Hoping to win one of these beauties.


----------



## Laurifer

in!

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. Price per gb


----------



## ablearcher

Crucial, Intel.

Why? Those are the two manuf. I've had the best experience with in terms of reliability, and performance.


----------



## SoapDaManz

1. Crucial, Corsair, or Intel!
2. Price first and then performance/capacity.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tino1317

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Performance


----------



## friend'scatdied

1. Crucial

2. Bang-for-the-buck (Performance AND reliability for the money)


----------



## lucifermn

1. Corsair, Intel, Crucial
2. Price


----------



## jessecoleman

1) Intel

2) First priority is performance, then brand closely followed by price


----------



## NastyFish

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*Intel or Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements*
Best combination of Price/Performance + Reliability


----------



## kegger

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel & Crucial, possibly Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price plays a huge part, but I look for good performance as well as a dependable brand with great customer service. A good company should stand behind their product!
I would buy a more expensive SSD over a cheaper one if I would be getting better customer service should I need it.


----------



## Ruei

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Typically, Intel or OCZ. I have both in different systems at the moment, and I'm very pleased with the results so far!

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price is paramount, but not at the expense of performance. Brand is irrelevant. If there's a high rate of return and/or poor reviews for customer service, only then will brand be considered and only negatively. (That having been said, obviously, some record of success comes into play, I just consider it fairly low on the list). I want the best price for performance ratio. Unfortunately this tends to be why I can't get Intel SSDs very often! The one I have, I purchased because of a discount, and then for a long time OCZ had some of the best stuff on the market for the money. I understand and value the worth of SSDs but I don't have a lot of cash to spend, so if it's a marginal increase in performance for more than a marginal increase in price, it's not even considered.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Answer: OCZ, Intel, Crucial, or Corsair.
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


The big thing for me personally is price and then performance. I have to be tight with how much coin I drop on a computer component. However, I do look for the best performance I can get in my price range. I'm sure that this is true for the majority of users on here. Heck, I know that most of us would love to be rocking a 1TB PCI-E SSD, but the multiple thousands of dollars cost is pretty off putting.


----------



## gotendbz1

1. crucial
2. reliability first performance second.


----------



## intelfan

I don't plan on buying a SSD but if I were, I'd probably go with Crucial or Intel and I would base my final decision on speed and reliablity.


----------



## snowful

1. Intel or Kingston
2. Price->Performance->Brand->Design.


----------



## ghettosuperstar

1. Intel, Samsung, Corsair

2. It would be price first and then performance. I strive for $1 a gig.


----------



## keeganzero

1. Crucial or Intel.

2. Price to Performance ratio. I want to spend a responsible amount for the best product I can get with my money.


----------



## Aick

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

-crucial, kingston, intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

- i try to choose a nice price/performance ratio. if the lesser GB amount is cheaper, but is just as fast as a higher GB one, then of course, i will go for that.


----------



## Halostryker

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Nog

Quote:


> *1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*


If price were no issue, I'd go with Crucial, Intel, or Samsung. I'm actually not impressed with the benches I've seen on the latest round of Intel SSDs, but everybody says they're great -- I often wonder if that's simply because it's their ONLY experience with an SSD.

If price is an issue, I'd go with Patriot.

Quote:


> *2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*


For me it's performance then price then brand. A combination of the three, but brand isn't particularly important. For most people, performance probably wouldn't be that much of an issue as they're not likely to peg out the drive with their current rigs anyway, but for me it's about future-proofing.

*Side Note:*

It'd be really nice to win this as I'm working on putting together a head-to-head comparison of several drives. I recently picked up a 120GB Vertex Plus (SATA II) for $0.50/gig and a 120GB Patriot Pyro (SATA III) for $0.83/gig, so I'm benchmarking them and throwing together a head-to-head on them.

I'm also going to be picking up a Momentus XT shortly to throw into the mix as I'll be comparing the aforementioned two SSDs to my 2x WD Blue 500GB HDDs and 2x WD Green 2TB HDDs as well as the Momentus XT. (Which I will be putting in my laptop since it'll have much greater storage capacity per dollar than a straight SSD.) I planning on posting the whole thing here shortly, my first somewhat real contribution to OCN in like 5-7 yrs, lol. That is, if I can even post it -- I noticed that you need certain levels of rep to post anything on a lot of the forums here now, that definitely wasn't here when I was before. Oh well, worth a try I guess.

*Good luck to everyone!*

(but more luck to me







)


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

1 right now for me it's a toss up between corsair and intel, both good companies.

2. Definitely price first and then reliability. all the SSDs have such high performance that it really doesn't matter, since I'll probably use it for the OS


----------



## KaiserDragon

1. If I had the money it would be Intel, given that it would all depend on price.

2. Like 1 said, price is a major point, but performance can't be ignore, at some point if a cheap ssd can be not worth it.


----------



## kamikazi89

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel or OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance and price.


----------



## dominique120

1. OCZ, Intel, Crucial

2. Life Time, Speed, Brand


----------



## tcaughey

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, performance, and reliability.


----------



## Atikin

1. For an SSD Im looking at Intel the most.
2. Price vs Performance ratio.


----------



## eman64

1. OCZ or Intel

2. Performance


----------



## LilMan

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Performance, & Brand


----------



## kxdu

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ

2. Price, speed, and reliability


----------



## giganews35

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Performance and Reliability


----------



## Khmor

In!

1.Corsair
2.Price


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Definitely the Intel X-series

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance


----------



## mykah89

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, Best possible reviews from people who own them.
I like to wait to see how things pan out before i buy.


----------



## lazi punk

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Performance for price, reliability, customer service of the brand and EVERYTHING !


----------



## sgr215

In!

1. Intel or Corsair
2. Best performance for a reasonable price


----------



## lycwolf

1. OCZ (What I currently have) and Crucial are at the top of my list.

2. Performance, THEN price.


----------



## DWSR

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and reliability.


----------



## Arkuatic

1. Most likely Intel, Corsair, then Crucial.

2. I consider mainly numbers be it in benches, reliability, or quantity, it's all about numbers for me.


----------



## Waupli

1. Undecided but probably Crucial, Intel, and Samsung

2. RELIABILITY, price, performance


----------



## TehStone

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Reliability, speed, price/performance


----------



## chorner

Sweet! I'd love to win one of these; just what I need









*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Mushkin, OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

All three, but also the brand's reputation for reliability track record.


----------



## Tyreal

(1) Patriot
(2) Reliability, then price


----------



## confed

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price, reliability and of course performance.


----------



## MrSleepin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

1. OCZ & Crucial
2. Price & Performance


----------



## Ch13f121

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Mainly price, they certainly need to come down some more.


----------



## TheYonderGod

1. Probably OCZ depending on [see answer for number 2]
2. Price! As long as it's significantly faster than an HDD(especially my green HDD), I don't particularly care about performance.


----------



## swing5

Intel, Performance


----------



## moop

1) Samsung, Intel, or Crucial are the ones I'm looking at for now.

2) Price/Performance ratio is the main factor in making my decision, with reliability coming in as the second most important factor.


----------



## Belander87

1.Crucial, Intel

2. Performance->Brand->Price


----------



## Improvidus

1. Intel
2. Reliability then performance then price


----------



## DesertRat

1. Intel and OCZ mainly
2. Price vs. performance. Size is important, but I'm looking to use it mainly as an OS drive. Installing over 237GB of Steam games would be a bit impractical at this point.

Thanks Intel and OCN


----------



## grimreaper01

Quote:


> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.


*Yay!*










*@in*

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

*I'm considering Crucial m4 or Intel.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

*I'm looking for performance, quality and price. Intel and Crucial seem to provide these at the moment, besides the price bit.*


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


1) Crucial, Intel, Samsung, and Intel.
2)Price and performance, not so much brand as I hold no allegiance.


----------



## Zummie

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## k4r1m

1. Doesn't matter because of 2.

2. All about performance.


----------



## IEATFISH

1. I would probably stay with Crucial as my current SSD has been great.

2. I look for performance and reliability first, then brand if the first two are close enough.


----------



## nolimits882000

1. Intel, Crucial, Patriot, Plextor

2. Reliability, performance, price









Those are the basics.


----------



## Aximous

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Price/Performance ratio


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel, definitely.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
*Price plays a large part, but performance is always the key factor in the decision to upgrade any hardware.*

Hope I win!
-TheDevilsWaffle


----------



## Tatakai All

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Any brand works for me.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and performance.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

aww, just noticed its us/canada oops


----------



## Alex132

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price / Performance and reliability.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

1) Kingston
2) Price and performance


----------



## itssheeba

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
The Intel and Sumsung brand are #1 for my next upgrade.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Brand doesn't play a role, I would consider the price reliability and performance when buying a new one.


----------



## Miki

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Um, I would say Intel, Crucial or Samsung.
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

I think a combination of price and performance would fit the criteria for me. ^_^


----------



## Poseiden

1) I was looking at Crucials. i have been hearing tons of good things about them lately so its helping to convince me.
2) I look for performance and price above all when searching for an SSD.


----------



## kartcrg84

1) Kingston, OCZ, Corsair, Mushkin, Crucial

2) Performance/Price


----------



## Diamondhead

OCZ, Corsair, Kingston
Price & reliability trump performance in my book


----------



## Xterminator

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, performance and reliability


----------



## mtsui91

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel and Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Definitely a combination of the 3. If i have to spend a little bit extra to get something reliable, no issues with that :]


----------



## EFR450

Q1. Samsung, Crucial, and Intel

Q2. Good performance for the price, and reliability.


----------



## sccr64472

1) Price and performance

2) Crucial


----------



## glinux

Im in!

I was thinking ocz and

price is a big factor but performance usually wins out no matter what.


----------



## aldfig0

1. I don't care about brand, if two SSDs are identical except for the brand I will take the cheaper one. That being said, if you require me to list out brands for this I would pick Crucial, Intel, Patriot, Corsair, Kingston, OCZ (no particular order)

2. Price, performance, reliability, how much I can write to the SSD, size


----------



## Noize_Unit

1. Crucial or Intel

2. Performance performance performance!


----------



## IndicaNights

Intel, crucial, ocz

its a combination but price weighs in heavy i read alot of user reviews also .


----------



## Snoopykins

1. Intel and Samsung mostly.

2. Reliability, performance, and price.

Oh goodness how I'd love to win. =)


----------



## Outlawed

1)intel, kingston, crosair. TBH the answer to 2 is my main concern, not to worried about name brand.
2) Price then performance comes next.


----------



## mosi

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price & Performance


----------



## zatoichi

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel,Crucial or OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/Reliability


----------



## Hukkel

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Any brand tbh. Not very picky concerning SSDs.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*I basically look at price. SSDs are faster than HDDs no matter which one you choose. I would like a 120GB one and will eventually go for the cheapest one when the prices of them drop a bit more.*

Good contest, I'll make room for it in my PC


----------



## ivr56

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*
OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*
Price/Performance always


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

1. OCZ because it's the only brand I can afford with rebates and all
2. Price/ reliability

Honestly I would buy Intel SSDs if they were priced around OCZ's.......


----------



## metalrulz

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ,Crucial,Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and brand.


----------



## modstorm

1. OCZ, Intel

2. Price/Performance.


----------



## E30M3

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung in that order.
2. Price/Performance, Reliability/Warranty.


----------



## That Guy

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
None of the above, I just want reliability. Price is expected to be high for the performance you gain and the brands I'm considering happen to be the ones that seem to have the highest reliability.


----------



## skyravr

1. Crucial / intel / mushkin

2. Capacity/speed


----------



## jop14

1.Intel, Corsair , Crucial

2.Price/Performance, Reliability


----------



## Roch

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. Combination of price, performance and more importantly, reliability.


----------



## FlamingMidget

1. Crucial, Corsair, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## t0ni

My answers,

1. Crucial or Kingston

2. Price and Performance


----------



## sockpirate

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial, or Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Combination of the above elements.


----------



## Paradox me

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, performance


----------



## Polymerabbit

Wow, a 1 in 700 chance of winning, not bad odds









Anyway:

1> Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Corsair (Performance Pro)

1> Performance, Reliability, Good RMA service ( A must for all drives)


----------



## xTank Jones16x

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

OCZ, Crucial, or Intel (In no particular order).

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price/Performance, and also reliability. If I can get all of those in an SSD, I don't care who makes it.


----------



## Mirjalovic

1. Intel

2. Reliability


----------



## Chrit

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Kingston/Crucial*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Performance/Price*


----------



## ThaSpacePope

why not, i'll bite.

1. Kingston, Intel, Corsair, Samsung, OCZ

2. Price to performance ratio. $1/GB is a great goal for medium to high end performance.


----------



## royo

1. Intel
2. I need it to be reliable and cost-effective, as all SSDs are already very fast.


----------



## xxxitrxxx

1. Intel, Corsair, OCZ
2. Performance > Brand > Price


----------



## ikcti

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel and Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price since most SSDs have already more than enough speed


----------



## rafety58

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*Intel, Corsair, Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*I look for the best performance for the price, the brand does not play a large role.


----------



## z0so

IN!

Samsung or Intel. I currently own an OCZ and I have been very pleased with it.

I look for cutting edge performance!


----------



## Mushix

1. Corsair, Intel, OCZ

2. Price/Performance


----------



## -Jeppe-

would love to get an ssd for my netbook

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel,Crucial,Samsung

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

performance -> size -> price


----------



## fhayashi

1. OCZ
2. Price and Performance


----------



## coffeejunky

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung
2. I look for reliability and a company that is committed to improving their products. Price is an important factor, but not as important as the security of my data and machine uptime.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Always wanted a Crucial...heard a lot of good things about them on here.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Combo of all 3....those exact 3 actually. SSD's still cost a lot of money for me....so I go with the lowest pric with the best performance and with a name I know.


----------



## Eisernes

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial, Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability and price


----------



## b0z0

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I'm always looked at the Intel, Crucial SSD's

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and performance always are top priority.


----------



## Myrtl

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, or Samsung, but open to other brands after enough research is done.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price vs Performance and Quality


----------



## Mindchi|l

1. Intel

2. Price/performance


----------



## lambecrikas

1. Intel

2. Reliability and performance/price ratio


----------



## R.D.BID

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

I'm not sure really. I don't have any brand loyalty just yet in the SSD market. I have considered Patriot and Samsung in the past.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

Price first and then performance. I would assume that like most, I try to find a good blend of the two.


----------



## Craigz0rz

1. Intel, Patriot, Mushkin

2. Price, Performance and Reliability


----------



## Shub

Exciting opportunity, thanks!

Here are my responses:

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Plextor, in no particular order.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*My first criterion is actually reliability, then the price/performance ratio.*


----------



## Frost

1: Intel, OCZ, & Crucial

2: A combination of them


----------



## ACHILEE5

1. Intel, better the devil you know








2. Reliability


----------



## Ksireaper

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial or Samsung.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price, performance and reliability with the emphasis on reliability.


----------



## Akisame

1. Crusial or Intel probably.
2. Price/performance.


----------



## tomikov1

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial, Samsung and Plextor.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Combination; price, performance and reliability with the emphasis on reliability.


----------



## Guamon

1. Intel, Crucial
2. Reliability/speed/price


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

1. Crucial, OCZ, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## .Sup

1. Have had 2 generations of Intel SSD and am either getting another 120Gb 320 series or Crucial M4 since it costs the same and is sata3.

2. Reliability is the most important to me, that's why I have always went with Intel


----------



## Gheris

1. Intel, Patriot, Samsung

2. Performance for price, reliability and customer service.


----------



## Watercooled 999

1. Corsair, OCZ, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## lordikon

1.) If I were upgrading right now, it'd be an Intel, or Crucial.

2.) Both price and performance.


----------



## HesterDW

1. Crucial or Intel.

2. Reliability over price and performance. But performance is always cool too.


----------



## I_dalder_I

In!

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.

HOPE i Win THIS OmfGGG


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

1. Intel or Crucial
2. I look for reliability in SSD's which is found in the above companies.


----------



## aar0nsky

1. OCZ, Intel, Crucial.
2. Reliability is key. Price comes second. And third is speed.


----------



## redhonda

Im in!!

1. Crucial

2. Price and Performance


----------



## bom

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel and Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability, price per GB, and a mix of performance to match the reliability rate.


----------



## JacobKay97

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Intel because of their great controller and the fact it's Intel







. , Crucial because of the M4, and possibly OCZ because they did some nice Sandforce drives.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price and Brand. An SSD from a good brand will have good performance


----------



## Jenkins

1). OCZ, Kingston, Intel

2). Performance!


----------



## mega_option101

1. Intel (Since I already own an OCZ)

2. Price/Performance


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

1. Corsair

2.Size/Price>Reliability>Performance>brand.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Heard and seen good things from Crucial

Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Looking for a combination of Price to performance.


----------



## Lukeatluke

1. OCZ, Intel, Crucial.
2. Price/performance, it's faster than Sata2, that's why i want one.


----------



## bfromcolo

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Price, Performance, reliability, security


----------



## Badwrench

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

1A: Looking at both Intel and OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

2A: Mostly looking at the price/performance ratio (60-120gb seems to be the sweet spot currently)


----------



## adidasfreek

1. Crucial or Intel for sure!

2. Better performance for a cheaper price!!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

OCZ and Price/Performance


----------



## identitycrisis

*
1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Samsung, Crucial, or Intel are my top choices for SSDs, I have an older 30gb corsair nova that has treated me pretty well too

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance, reliability and warranty generally are my biggest concern when I purchase anything. With the SSDs speed is also the name of the game. brand plays a factor, but only until the price the company is asking is out of reason. If they're asking too much and a competitor has similar performance for less, my money goes to the lower cost product.


----------



## Youngd8

IN

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

From top to bottom- Crucial, Intel, Kingston, Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,[/*B]
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

A little more towards Performance but fairly close to combination of both.


----------



## heathmcabee

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*I've always used OCZ solid state drives. They are great performers and have been reliable for me. I heard some good things about Intel's drives and think my next one is probably going to
be one of theirs. I read about 1 drive that was erasing peoples data if the firmware wasn't updated, so I have been weary to try out Intel's latest series.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*I always look for price and performances ratios in regards to how much per /GB. I'd much rather have a great performing 60GB SSD than a 120GB SSD that doesn't perform to par anyday. You can always increase your amount of drives in your computer, but squeezing more performance from an already tweaked drive to match another one's specifications is going to be difficult and can be frustrating.*


----------



## 7ranslucen7

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Considering Samsung for the next upgrade









*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Performance and reliability.


----------



## WeirdSexy

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel, Performance
Crucial, Price/Performance

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Reliability first, Price/Performance second.


----------



## d6bmg

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

OCZ, Crucial, Intel in decreasing priority.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance, speed & specially durability in prolonged run. Durability is very much important for me.


----------



## dhjj

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Crucial & Intel

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*

Reliability
Performance vs Price


----------



## Xyxyll

1. OCZ, Crucial, Intel

2. PERFORMANCE then Price/GB considerations.


----------



## pvt.joker

What brands?
Hmm.. Corsair/OCZ/Intel
Reasons for buying one over the other..
Cheapest capacity with the best performance.. And from a company that puts out frequent updates to improve stability!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

OCZ & Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

Reliability
Performance
Price


----------



## wupah

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Crucial, Intel, Kingston

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Reliability, price/performance ratio.


----------



## Papas

1- Intel/OCZ/Samsung
2- Performance/Reliability!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

*1. Intel,Kingston, or maybe Patriot Memory. I really have been looking into the Intel 720 series. I run out of space on my current 128GB drive
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

*2. Performance. I want a drive that will hold true to its number and have a good life span. If it costs a lot that is fine but it has to have good numbers in order to hold that price point.*

Thanks for the chance


----------



## hyperSPEED

1. Off course Intel

2. Price. As any SSD is far too fast than any normal HDD


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

intel, crucial, kingston

performance/reliability


----------



## Iceman23

1. Crucial
2. Price


----------



## Liability

1. Intel, Samsung, OCZ

2. Performance


----------



## Piff James

1. OCZ

2. Price and Performance, check out a couple of benchmarks.


----------



## Biorganic

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial. In that order.

2. Reliability, Price. In that order

Thanks!


----------



## Relevant Wing

1 Samsung 830 Series

2 Performance, Reliability, Disk Space


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

1. Cosair 120GB model

2. I look for the highest speed/cost and then I look at the reliability of the model.


----------



## themadman206

Love SSD

1 Intel, OCZ, Crucial
2 SIZE!


----------



## ddrj

Here's my entry:

1. Intel or OCZ
2. Performance and price both


----------



## ck081271

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance & Price


----------



## KingT

1. Crucial,Intel,OCZ

2.Price/performance ratio and quality

CHEERS..


----------



## fuloran1

Crucial

Performance and reliability


----------



## eternal7trance

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I would want one from Intel, Corsair or GSkill.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

I usually look for ones that offer good performance and discounts that bring it down to around $1 per GB.


----------



## the_beast

In!

1. Intel, Corsair currently, but any really depending on performance, value & warranty cover.

2. Performance/Price (ie value), controller type and reliability.


----------



## Laylow

1. Intel, Crucial
2. Performance. I need something reliable.


----------



## Zelx

1. Crucial, intel, and samsung
2. currently have an OCZ agility 3 but will replace it with a faster and more reliable one from 1 of the 3 brands i listed


----------



## iced00d

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance - Reciently our project had a requirement for building a system with SSD capabilities. The first thing that came to mind was OCZ becuase of the rep it had. After buying 2-480GB drives we ran into major issues with the controller cards. Apparently the controller cards inside the drives failed thus loosing all our information on the drives. They became unusable. We've since gone with Samsung and so far no problems at all. It seems to be a solid product.


----------



## Name Change

In!

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability...


----------



## jelky

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance and reliability.

Thanks!


----------



## desinoober

OCZ or Corsair
Performance & Price


----------



## sd_dracula

1. OCZ or Intel

2. Performance / price


----------



## uncholowapo

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
I'm looking at Intel right now. Brand loyalty at its best









2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Price and then performance.


----------



## fyn3zt

in!!









1. ocz, Kingston, Intel

2. price, performance and reliability.


----------



## Aramaki23

Crucial, Kingston, Patriot, Intel

it is all about Price and reliability


----------



## smashblock

1) OCZ, Intel, Crucial, Corsair

2) A balance between price and performance.


----------



## crash4fun

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Corsair (I would pick Intel if prices were lower).

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Balance of Price and Performance.


----------



## xtremeboard

1. Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## slickwilly

1. which brand SSD for next improvement

Crucial (BC reviews) GSkill (they have never done me wrong with memory)

2. methods for making choice
Reviews, bang for buck, reliability and service


----------



## iishy

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## fro_dave

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Crusial, OCZ, and Intel*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*All of these with best performance for price being a huge factor.*


----------



## hanky44

1. Samsung or intel

2. Look, gotta like that brushed aluminium feel. but mostly a mixture off all elements; price,performance,capacity, and most important of all reliability


----------



## wonka08

1) Crucial or Corsair

2) Price/performance ratio.


----------



## Lord Vile

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I am currently upgrading to a Crucial M4 64 gb.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

The biggest factor for me is reliability. I don't mind paying a premium price for it. Never have, never will.


----------



## jayge91

1. OCZ

2. Combination of Performance and Price


----------



## catbuster

1. Crucial, Corsair

2. Best bang for the buck


----------



## GrJohnso

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Reliability, Performance, Price

Too many unreliable SSD's on the market to ignore the importance of quality products. Just because you can reinstall Win 7 on an SSD in minutes instead of an hour, doesn't mean you should have to.


----------



## stolid

1. I'm open to all brand options when it comes to SSDs. All of those companies are good as far as I know.

2. My main factors are price/performance and price/capacity. I'll probably get 60GB minimum.


----------



## ferhat

1.OCZ

2. it has a good price/gb/performance over here


----------



## Speced

1) OCZ or Intel or Patriot

2. Performance/Price


----------



## bigyam

1. Corsair and Intel

2. Price and performance. Mostly price tho


----------



## Omnius

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Any

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance (interface speed, over-provisioning, and wear-leveling algorithms) and $/Gb, brand is unimportant except in regards to these measurements (brand can be used to estimate the performance of brand new products).


----------



## Twilex

As of right now i am looking into getting the Crucial M4 128gb drive due to its huge performance jump just from a firmware update, as well as the great reviews it has. When searching for an SSD, performance is my biggest quality i look at, with price and quality trailing behind. Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## Cyclonic

In for the win


----------



## yutzybrian

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Looking mostly at Intel, OCZ, and Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Right now I consider mostly the price per GB. If 2 are fairly close and the more expensive one is higher performance, then I'd pay the extra for the speed.


----------



## 1337guy

1. Intel

2. Performance and reliability.


----------



## Momentarily

1. Samsung, and Intel.

2. Reliability above all else.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

1. Intel & Corsair

2. Reliability first, then performance.


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crusial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
a combination of performance & reliable

in of course


----------



## kevinf

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Reliability and Price

thx ocn!


----------



## Zatarra09

1 OCZ, Intel

2 Performance, price


----------



## ErOR

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
For my next upgrade I was looking at the OCZ Agility 3.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
I want the most speed I can get since it will be used for games and the price has to reasonable. For a 120GB OCZ Agility 3 both criteria are met.

Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Warhaven

1. Don't see a lot of OCZ, but I've been quite happy with my Agility 3. So, if I were looking for another SSD, it would probably be OCZ followed by Intel or Crucial.

2. I look at Performance vs Price vs Reliability (usually associated with brand)


----------



## Dad2David

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


- Crucial 256 MB (at least)

Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


- A combination of these elements in this order - Performance, Reviews, Price & Brand!


----------



## champyg

1) Crucial - most highly recommended 64 GB on any forum

2) Proven reliability and reasonable pricing


----------



## alex4069

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Ocz, Intel, and Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and Performance.


----------



## Xeelee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?[/B]


1. Intel or OCZ probably - I received an OCZ as a gift last Christmas, and I'm happy with it, so the company has some goodwill, but I've heard excellent things about Intel's reliability.

2. A combination of the elements, minus brand - I don't always associate brand with assumptions until a respected reviewer or group of reviewers can vouch that the quality usually associated with the brand is actually present. My budget isn't huge, but I don't mind stretching it if it means that I can get a higher quality but lower capacity SSD.


----------



## Dominik

1. OCZ , Kingston

2. What i look at in ssd's is the overall price, the capacity for the price and especially the performance.


----------



## Pneumo

Intel, performance/price. Dunno, never owned one. But would want it to be worth the money.


----------



## Hokies83

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Prince and Performance is what i look for!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

1) Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2) price per gigabyte, reliability, performance (in that order)


----------



## TwoOctavesUp

1) Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2) Price, reliability


----------



## tylerstach

1) Intel or Crucial

2) Reliability, price, performance (I just use SSDs for the access time... all I really want is high reliability at a low price, which is why I try to avoid OCZ/etc. at all costs).


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

1. Intel or OCZ

2. Usually Price and Performance, along with reviews for brands I haven't heard much about.


----------



## oedstlych

1. Intel or Crucial.

2. Price.


----------



## IrishCarBomb

1.) Intel, OCZ or Crucial

2.) Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## rattlehead

In









1. OCZ, Intel, or Crucial.
2. Price and performance.


----------



## Turbonerd

1.OCZ
2.Only Performance


----------



## Darkslayer7

In

1. kingston,patriot,intel
2.performance,storage (price does not matters till a certain point)


----------



## Evil Penguin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial, Intel and Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Combination of all three.
Reliability is a huge concern for me now.


----------



## Jeff78

1. Kingston, Intel

2. I typically choose by brand, which is a function of Price/Reliability.


----------



## Cratchet311

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Price


----------



## Nyne7lac

Answer 1: I was considering OCZ

Answer 2: I go a combination of price/performance. You know the old saying "best bang for your buck"


----------



## mkclan

1. any brand
2. price/ performance


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Corsair has been one of my favorites. Either Corsair or OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Mainly performance, but as a secondary, I look for reliability and price. I'm willing to spend more money if I get more performance.


----------



## Whitehair

1. a.Intel b.OCZ
2. Combination
Good luck to all!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

1. The brands that I would trust with a quality SSD would definately have to be Intel and Corsair (Corsair because they have great customer relations and stand behind their products).

2. Price is usually the main consideration for me, it has to be affordable, and not degrade as quickly as some other brands do. Performance is not factored in as much considering that an SSD would make my computer a lot faster regardless, reducing my boot time from about 2 minutes to 30 seconds when it was new would be a plus.


----------



## francisw19

In!









*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel, OCZ, Crucial and Patriot Memory

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Performance and Price


----------



## Darktrooper78

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, mainly because it seems they have a good reputation

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/performance


----------



## wildfire99

Thanks for the freebie intel









1. intel

2. while price is the most important factor for me, after that would clearly be performance.


----------



## Gallien

1. Intel or Corsair

2. I look at brand, the only two brands reputable in my opinion in regards to SSDs are Intel and Corsair. The performance to price ratio is what I care about the most before brand even.

I would love to win one of these in please.


----------



## v1ral

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial

2. Performance and reliable

My cousin has an Intel 120gb SSD he got on Black Friday and he says it's quick.


----------



## Hellfighter

1. Crucial, Corsair, Intel

2. Performance, Reliability and Brand


----------



## MadnessEye

1. Intel, Samsung, Kingston

2. When it comes to buying electronics products (whatever the type of product is), it's all about Price / Performance ratio for me. It's not worthy buying something that's expensive but there are other options that have the same performance but with better prices and vice versa.


----------



## 100cotton

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price mostly, Reliability


----------



## zzTroyzz

1. ocz, crucial
2. performance, price


----------



## bulmung

1. Intel ( as you can see in my rig already bought one)

2. I look for reliability (which is why I bought Intel)


----------



## boomstick360

1. Intel, Samsung, and crucial!

2. Price, Performance, and last but not least, reliability.


----------



## DZSlasher

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Price, performance and reliability.


----------



## scipher99

INTEL, OCZ

BRAND, PERFORMANCE


----------



## XiCynx

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

OCZ, Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance is the main key there, price can be a limiting factor but performance is the first consideration.

Hope this will be my chance to finally win something on OCN! =D


----------



## dave84

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## matt3D

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Crucial, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Price, performance, and reliability


----------



## creamy_goodness

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Patriot Memory.

2. Price and Performance.


----------



## AMD_King

IN









*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial since I love the one I have.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Obviously drive reliability is top on my list. then price to performance.


----------



## Cyrilmak

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Samsung and Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Brand, warranty, TRIM.


----------



## rush2049

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I like Intel, OCZ, and Samsung as far as brands.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I look for a drive based solely on Performance, with a consideration for Price. Somewhat of a Performance per Price ratio.

Thanks intel for the giveaway!


----------



## iamloco724

1.have only bought one ssd and that was intel 510 120gb so need for consideration right now

2.when buying the main thing i look for is reliability then price im willing to spend a few extra to get a reliable drive


----------



## solidus snake

1. Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability


----------



## PUNK rock

1. Intel, Samsung, Corsair, OCZ

2. Price, performance, reliability and capacity


----------



## volim

1. Kingston, Intel, Samsung

2. Price/Performance

I look for an SSD based on the price and performance ratio.

Anyway, thanks for the giveaway Intel


----------



## laitoukid

1. Intel or Samsung.

2. Performance and pricing. As long as the product's good, I don't care where it comes from XD

When your computer takes 20 minutes to fully boot up, you know you need an upgrade o_o


----------



## turkishmafia

1) Crucial or OCZ (octane)

2) Reliability first, then price, then performance


----------



## Lostcase

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Either Patriot or Intel

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price (even the slowest SSD is still fast).


----------



## t3haxle

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
A straight up performance to price ratio. Has to have decent space, 64gigs wouldn't be enough.


----------



## xlink

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung (though open to others)

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, reliability


----------



## txtrkandy

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, OCZ, Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price because I want it for my new school laptop...


----------



## Evermind

1) Crucial

2) Reliability first. Then a combination of price/size/performance.


----------



## twich12

1. intel or crucial
2. performance then price, usually its a compromise leaning towards performance though


----------



## bootscamp

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2) Performance and reliable


----------



## faulkton

Intel, samsung, crucial

performance and most important is reliability.


----------



## deanlewandowski

1- Considering Intel or OCZ
2- Performance is main issue. Price is going to be high no matter what.


----------



## Polska

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel - I had one OCZ die suddenly, has me weary of getting one again (current one was a free replacement.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/Performance

Thanks for the chance OCN!


----------



## MIGhunter

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Typically I check here and Anandtech for the better product. A name is only a name to me. It's more about the next question.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price & Performance. Who is going to have the better performance and price vs paying extra for a name.


----------



## kazakia

Intel Mainly

Just enough for crucial items that need to be loaded quickly onto and off SSD. So size and price/GB. Performance comes second.


----------



## ar3f

1. Intel, OCZ
2. Performance, Brand


----------



## subyman

1.) Intel
2.) Price/reliablity

After going through hell with a Vertex 2, I will not be buying anything but Intel.


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

1. Intel
2. Reliability + price


----------



## r3dh3adkid

1) Intel, OCZ
2) Performance for the price


----------



## Brandonn2010

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, Samsung, or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price first and foremost, then brand, then reviews, since most SSDs seem to be hit-or-miss.


----------



## Dhalmel

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

The right combination of Price and performance, and storage space.

Was thinking up going to 256GB as my next SSD upgrade,


----------



## sawjai526

intel ssd
price per a gb, Most important reliability


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

So in for this!

1. Kingston, Samsung

2. Performance/price/reliability


----------



## Smackover

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I currently have a Crucial C300. It's a great little drive, but for my next build, I'm looking to either Intel or OCZ due to their well known performance. I've got a little time until my next build, so none of the drives are out of the running yet









2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance/Reliability, then price. Brand isn't too much of a concern at the moment.


----------



## dutchgenius

In and thanks for the generosity.

1. Crucial

2. Price/Performance ratio


----------



## Captain318

In

1. Crucial/Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Vic!ous

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, OCZ.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price and reliability.

Performance also factors in but can determine price.


----------



## hli53194

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Does not matter, as long as it has a >Sandforce controller.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Most importantly, price. Performance usually is roughly the same ballpark among all SSDs.


----------



## AcidTrip

1. Intel (My buddy swears by them)
2. Like the price, Decently fast drive, SSD makes EVERYTHING FASTER! It's like getting a computer for the first time again, <3

Anyways, GO SSD (Drop in price a little more please







)


----------



## Mikey122687

1. Intel, Kingston, Crucial

2. Performance/Price ratio


----------



## PvtHudson

1. G.Skill or Intel.

2. A mixture of price and performance.


----------



## rindoze

1) OCZ or Crucial
2) Price and performance. Intel doesn't have either of these


----------



## skyline_king88

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung,

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? combination of these elements.

thanks to ocn and intel for the free stuff


----------



## -Inferno

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Price, Size


----------



## Leech

In!
1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Performance


----------



## sin32

1. Corsair, Intel
2. Combination of both


----------



## justinjja

1. Intel or Samsung

2. First I pick my max price, then I get the best perfomance and reliablity (So all 3)


----------



## renji1337

1. Intel or Samsung

2. Performance, reliability, and if it's a good deal or not


----------



## infodump

In!
1. Crucial, to match what I have now
2. Performance/price/brand, little of everything


----------



## WUZAP

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price and Capacity!

Thanks Intel!


----------



## Braaapp

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Patriot, OCZ.
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price above all else.


----------



## genxstan

1. Intel
2. Performance


----------



## Krusher33

1. OCZ

2. Price + Performance


----------



## Mkilbride

1. *Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*

I was considering Samsung, or Corsair, based on pricing, performance, and size.

2. *What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*
Brand is good; however it has to do with user reviews of the SSD; real world numbers, not inflated benchmark numbers. People focus to much on brand, honestly.


----------



## metroidfreak

I was considering an Intel SSD or a Crucial SSD.

In any part I look into price , performance, and reliability.


----------



## MC-Sammer

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

It real depends on who has the best performance, but I'd probably lean towards OCZ because I've had good luck with them in the past.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/Performance


----------



## whatdafuzz

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


In this order: i) Intel ii) Patriot iii) OCZ
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


I'd definitely say performance is the number one factor, then price. Branding in really unimportant to me because I believe most of the manufacturers of the top performing SSD's will back their products with comparable service and warranty.


----------



## Code Geass

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Intel and Crucial*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Price, performance and reliability.*


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

1. Looking to get a OCZ or Intel SSD after Christmas.

2. performance is first and foremost but price has to be a consideration as well. Not made of money here.









Thanks OCN.


----------



## ShyGT

1. Intel, Corsair, Crucial, Samsung, Or Patriot.

2. Price & Performance.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

1. Samsung or OCZ
2. best Price/performance ratio


----------



## BizzareRide

1. Other - ADATA
2. Price is the #1


----------



## ndtoan

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Price, Reliability


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

1. Crucial

2. Price to performance ratio. I'm not that loaded so I gotta work with what I can afford hahah.


----------



## Jtvd78

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. reliability, Customer service, price/performance.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

1. Intel
2. Performance, which the new Intel series has got!


----------



## bigal1542

1. Intel, Crucial, and Corsair
2. User reviews are by far the most important. Performance and reliability.


----------



## TurboTurtle

1) Intel, Crucial, Corsair
2) Price/Capacity ratio -> Speed


----------



## 1337_Lee

1- Crucial and Intel

2- best performance for the price


----------



## killerbicycle

1. Intel or Samsung.

2. Theoretical Reliability and Capacity/Price.


----------



## darth509

1. Intel or Samsung
2. Performance and price


----------



## myuusmeow

1. Corsair, Intel, I don't really know








2. Price first and foremost, then size.


----------



## zomgiwin

1. crucial

2. price, performance, reliability


----------



## Zulli85

I am just learning about SSDs but I have heard good things about the Corsair and Intel SSDs.

Price and performance is probably the most important thing for me to consider!


----------



## XJBluto

Intel
Price AND performance..


----------



## t_russell

Corsair, Crucial, Intel, Maybe more vertexes

Performance, then price


----------



## Jake_620

1. Intel , Crucial, and probably samsung

2. performance and reliability


----------



## tr8rjohnk

1) I've been leaning towards the OCZ drives lately as their price/performance seems to be at the top of the tier.

2) Price/Performance is usually at the top. Reliability is paramount for drives that have been around for a while but I'm willing to accept some early-on firmware issues (as long as there's light at the end of the tunnel) for newer products.


----------



## Ymylei

1. Corsair, Samsung, Crucial

2. PRICE, performance, warranty, customer ratings


----------



## feltadox1337

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or OCZ,

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Brand >Performance


----------



## kpnamja

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial, or Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Brand and Performance


----------



## exhaile

1) Intel, Crucial

2) Price


----------



## leoantz

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance, Reliability


----------



## Emperor

Intel, Crucial, Samsung

Price, Performance and reliability.


----------



## Cicero

1. Intel, OCZ
2. Price


----------



## mcpetrolhead

1.
Intel and Samsung.

2.
I mainly look at performance and price, though I would never buy a cheap drive if it meant missing out on a lot of performance.


----------



## Xin

1. Crucial, Intel, or Corsair (if on sale.. again)

2. Bang for buck.


----------



## gablain

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I have not been following SSD's a lot, so i guess any brand woud do









2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Best bang for buck, in anythung u buy !


----------



## dazedfive

1. OCZ, Intel, or Corsair

2. Price/Performance


----------



## GR3N4D3G1RL

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Samsung, Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price and performance. I have friends who've run some of the Crucial SSDs and have amazing boot and load times.


----------



## crazyreefa

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

1. I'm considering mainly Intel and OCZ. They seem to be the most popular and reliable.

2. I look for performance, and the reliability it comes with. The brand usually comes with a certain performance, so also the brand.


----------



## ShortAlieN

1. My first SSD is a OCZ cause it was cheap. Next one is probably going to be an Intel or Patriot, but that will have to wait until a later date.

2. Price is always an option to look at for me, cause I'm usually brokeish, but I also look at performance and reliability because I dont want to be stuck with something that cost a bunch and doesnt work very well.


----------



## j_syk

1) OCZ, OWC

2) performancerice ratio


----------



## willyb0b

1. Corsair

2. price and performance


----------



## audukent

Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, and Samsung would be the brands I would consider for my next upgrade.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and Price are most important to me. Brand names are also important especially if their products have great customer feedback. Those SSD brands that come with a good stigma, as their previous products have performed to their customer's expectations, are listed in my first answer.


----------



## fr0st.

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Either Intel or OCZ. OCZ has a great track-record with SSD's and I'm a little partial to Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price Vs Performance, like with all components. Brand isn't that much of a factor, but I trust some brands more than others.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

1> Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2> Performance for price, reliability


----------



## bfe_vern

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial or Samsung for me.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and then performance with price as the primary factor.


----------



## InTeL

1. Intel
2. Performance


----------



## klewlis1

1. OCZ
2. Price, preformance


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

1. Intel, Corsair, Crucial.

2. Performance and Price per GB.


----------



## raizooor3

1. Crucial - Intel
2. Reliability - Price.


----------



## USFORCES

1. OCZ
2. Performance, reliability and warranty.


----------



## HexATL

1. Crucial, Corsair
2. Performance, Brand


----------



## Jahocowi

1.Crucial or Samsung

2. Mainly price. Then performance. But since SSDs are still fairly pricey; the price is going to play a big role in it.


----------



## DerComissar

In
1.Intel
2.Price,performance.


----------



## Polarghost

1. OCZ, Patriot Memory

2. Performance, Reliability, Price


----------



## Alted4

1. Brand is not a big factor to me, however, I have had my eye on OCZ, Samsung, and Crucial.

2. Price > Performance > Brand. I'm in college, so money is always one of, if not the main factor in anything I buy. If I have to sacrifice a little performance (while still meeting my needs) I can deal with it. As for brands, I have no preference, I just try to keep quality.


----------



## AaronC

I currently have a Corsair, but was pretty uninformed about SSDs and what to look for in them. I'm considering Intel, Crucial and Samsung next, but am open to all brands. I look for performance and reliability first and foremost.


----------



## QxY

1. Intel, Crucial and maybe Samsung.

2. Reliability first, and then Performance.


----------



## Sparhawk9441

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Crucial and Kingston. I already have an Intel and a Kingston.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Performance, in a price that I can afford.


----------



## eibes

1. Mostly Intel and Crucial.

2. I look for a mix of brand, price, and performance.


----------



## sP00N

1. Any so long as it is a reputable brand.

2.A mix between cost and performance. Capacity isn't too important, so long as it's above 40gb.


----------



## Mattyd893

Count me in!

1. Brand irrelevant, base my choice on benchmarks and reviews of individual items.

2. A bit of everything. Price must be within my budget. Best performance within my price range. Brand, will always pick the one with the best warrnaty and customer services of the performance/price/reliabilty difference is negligable.

Hoping I can be included if I can use a friends APO address?


----------



## ddxxlll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

1.) Either intel or Crosshair. Never had a problem with any Crosshair products, but intel has a very good return system if I do run into trouble.

2.) Price and Performance are key. All ssd are made from the same nand wafers anyway. Brand is important if its a 28nm ssd because they are not a proven thing, and I don't need the hassle of a return taking forever or not going through.


----------



## bulmug

Intel or Ocz

Price!!!!


----------



## exzacklyright

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial : )

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance then price


----------



## NickLe

Q1. OCZ

Q2. Performance

Good Luck to all.


----------



## petrick

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Intel, OCZ, Kingston*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Sequence vise, *Performance, Brand, Price*


----------



## Xeroeth

Sign me in!!

Answers:
1. OCZ, Intel, Samsung
2. Price & Performance


----------



## Asy

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements? price and performance


----------



## Amhro

1. Kingston, maybe Intel
2. Price


----------



## onestack

1. Intel 510 series, Kingston hyperx, OCZ Revo

2. reliability >>> Performance>>>Customer satisfaction


----------



## bittbull187

intel
performance


----------



## abc123asd

in as well


----------



## meoget

1) OCZ or Crucial

2) Price and performance


----------



## Quasimojo

1. Crucial

2. Best combination of price/performance, but I'm hesitant to buy anything that compromises much in either respect.


----------



## invena

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Revodrive

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance, quality, and USEFUL features (eg TRIM).


----------



## Billy_5110

in!

1. Intel, Crucial

2. a combination of these elements

I need an SSD, next upgrate on my gaming machine listed. And the last for a long time i hope


----------



## djsi38t

1. Ocz, Kingston, Intel

2. Price/Performance/reliability


----------



## mav2000

1. Intel, Samsung, OCZ

2. Reliability and then price and performance


----------



## 6600LE

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/Reliability


----------



## wilykat

_1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?_

My last one are Intel but which one I get next depends on who is producing good SSD with no known problem.

_2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?_

Ultimately the price. If 2 or more SSD I am looking at are close in price, performance are second. Brand will not be a factor other than to blacklist problem brand(s)


----------



## watapanda

I prefer Samsung, Crucial and intel. I look for high performance, but not so high that it is unreliable.


----------



## worx

1. Intel or Crucial. I own a Crucial M4 and have no issues with it!

2. Performance = reliability.


----------



## steamboat

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

whichever fulfills number 2 the best

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

price and performance.... and reliability


----------



## Gray Fox

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel and Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and brand.

Good luck to all entrants!


----------



## Tech-Boy

In!

1-Intel/OCZ

2-Performance/Price


----------



## svtfmook

1. corsair or intel

2. price, performance, capacity


----------



## paradizecityz

1) Intel
2)Price/Performance

Thank you and good luck to all!


----------



## Tz.

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Corsair Force GT

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance and Brand


----------



## olli3

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Looking at OCZ Agility 3

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

All about the price/performance. Not loyal to any brand since I've not owned an SSD.


----------



## El_Capitan

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*I do like Intel's reliability, but the Crucial M4 would be my next upgrade.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*Reliability (brand and firmware helps determine that), then price per performance.*


----------



## Use

1. Intel.

2. Performance and most important: no moving parts, I want my PC dead silent.

Good luck all.


----------



## NAM_killer

1. Crucial or Intel

2. A mix of both performance and brand!

[EDIT] If I win, I will pay the associated costs with delivering it to England if that's OK


----------



## nimbo1990

1. Intel, crucial and Samsung

2. Price, performance and reliability


----------



## p0Pe

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, corsair and mushkin

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance and reliability!


----------



## meticadpa

1. Intel.

2. Real-world performance.


----------



## shacky

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Performance


----------



## Todes

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other? Intel, Crucial or OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements? Price per GB


----------



## Corrupted

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Patriot, Crucial or Intel

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Combination of all of these elements.


----------



## GMcDougal

In!

1. Which ever brand has the best price at the time of purchase.

2. Price with reliability a close second.


----------



## MasterKromm

Well this is interesting,

1) I consider Intel and Crucial the two top contenders.

2) Price, performance, utility, quality, (related to quality) lifespan and support are the prominent elements when selecting any product(in this case an SSD). If one takes the time to look beyond marketing and PR, brand is the culmination of the aforementioned elements and is built over the course of a product and companies' lifespan... To that end, I can only say that Intel has consistently delivered on a majority of those metrics. Brand takes a lifetime to build and a nanosecond to crush, where I have experienced issues with other brands/manufacturers(Crucial's D9 chips bring back bad memories for many) Intel has yet to let _*me*_ down(one notable exception being p4 era chips - at least in terms of performance and thermals). While Intel might charge a higher price(on avg), their products tend to command and warrant their price tag.


----------



## Nethermir

1. Crucial, Corsair
2. Price!!!


----------



## Hurtzdonut

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I prefer Intel or Kingston for my next SSD drive.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Cost is always a factor and customer service speaks volumes about quality but performance is "Crucial".


----------



## jkd

1. Ocz, intel, corsair.

2. price, performance , reliability.

Lets go.


----------



## kcuestag

1. Crucial and Intel

2. Price/Performance ratio.


----------



## biscuit96

1. Crucial/Intel/OCZ

2. A combination of all







Mainly price/performance though


----------



## quaaark

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
High performance / price... I'm not so concerned about maximum performance. I want something reasonably priced that performs reasonably fast and reliably... Intel SSDs usually win here


----------



## MooMoo

1. Intel, OCZ, Kingston or Patriot Memory.
2. Performance and price, but firstly performance.


----------



## Assimilator87

1. If I were to buy another SSD, it'd probably be OCZ.

2. As long as there are no show stoppers in performance like the original JMicron drives, price is the main determining factor.


----------



## xxrabid93

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price is huge for me. Reliability is also big. And good customer service is always a plus.


----------



## Jooky

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Slider46

1) Intel, OCZ

2) Price & Performance


----------



## beegeehost

1)Crucial, Intel, Corsair

2)Price/Performance


----------



## afropelican

1. Intel or Corsair

2. Price and brand. (Performance difference between two different SSDs won't be major)


----------



## adzsask

1> Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2> Performance for price, reliability and customer service of the brand


----------



## 2TheYen

1. Intel, OCZ

2. Price and performance

Thanks


----------



## Salty85

In

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/performance ratio and reliability.


----------



## groundzero9

1. I'm not partial to any brand really.

2. I just want one that is reliable and takes no special maintenance.


----------



## TheLawIX

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Crucial or Samsung*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*A combination + the GB size of the SSD*


----------



## Spacemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


1. Intel

2 performance, price, brand - in that order


----------



## zorg1983

Definitely in!

Its about time to replace my current HDD to high performance SSD to boost my rig

Intel

Performance , Price , quality of the brand .


----------



## Jormapaappa

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Performance and stablility are important.


----------



## -Frostbite-

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, because they're SSD have one of the best performance for the price out there.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Price and Performance.

Thanks Overclock.net and Intel!

-Frostbite-


----------



## wafflemuncher

1. Intel, Crucial,
2. Priceerformance, and Reliability is a close second. Don't want to buy an SSD for cheap just to have it break down.


----------



## Crooksy

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

I currently use Corsair and haven't experienced anything but good things. I would consider them for my next upgrade.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

Performance, as I believe you get what you pay for in computing. However, price is a factor but only stops me if it's not within reason.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

1. Mostly just Intel, then Crucial or Samsung.

2. Price to performance ratio, brand too. Finally, I look at the reviews.


----------



## mend0k

1. I was considering getting the Crucial M4, as it seems that the reviews for those seem to be the best. Intel would be next then corsair.

2.Price is definitely a factor, as well as performance. A medium between these two would of probably been the choice I preferred most. Life expectancy is one of the most important to me in performance though, so I would pay the bit extra if I get a very good life expectancy from it. Brand is semi-important, it just plays a role on preference by their past product history of reliability.

And thank you for the awesome giveaway!


----------



## Deviance

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Either Corsair or Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

A good price point while still offering competitive performance.


----------



## Systemlord

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial and maybe OCZ.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Reliability -> Performance equals priceless.


----------



## Intel4Life

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel or another Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/Performance

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## chronsbons

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial and OCZ.

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Prce/Performance and Reliability are all important factors.


----------



## Vipervlv

1. Crucial, Intel, G.Skill

2. Performance and price.


----------



## SAZ

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Performance and Reliability.


----------



## GNemi

1. Intel, Kingston, Corsair

2. price vs performance, reliability, customer service


----------



## finalturismo

1. Price/Performance

2. OCZ


----------



## Buzzin92

1: Either Kingston, Corsair or Intel

2: I would say a combination of the three, Price would be the main factor but if money was no object it would be peformance AND capacity all the way.


----------



## BigHops323

1. Intel, crucial, gskill, corsage, samsung
2. Price, reliability.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using tapatalk.


----------



## Stillhouse

1. Intel

2. Price and performance


----------



## Yetyhunter

1.Intel
2.Price performance ratio


----------



## Ivan TSI

Im in !!

1. Intel, Crucial
2. Price/Performance


----------



## mdatmo

1) The brands I am considering are Samsung, Intel, and Crucial.

2) The first factor for me is reliability. What good is a fast drive if it doesn't work?
After reliability comes performance.
Then I choose the size based on what I can afford.


----------



## Pwizzle

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Patriot Memory

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance-Price


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Intel, OCz, or Patriot, SSD's would be nice, and when buying an SSD i look for pure performance within my price limit.so im in on this


----------



## Buckeye

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

2) Performance and reliable


----------



## Kommanche

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Performance & Brand


----------



## taylort232

1. Intel, Crucial, and Samsung

2. Reliability is the most important for SSD's (to me). Any product that gets good ratings I'll consider


----------



## kartik3vv

Want to buy an intel one also looking into crucial samsung and toshiba

Mostly reliability, as these SSD are known to not last for long i believe inte got good R&D to make it more reliable and have super great performance also for their 20 nm NAND


----------



## iandroo888

IN !

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, crucial are probably the top 3 id consider for SSD

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Performance, Brand ... all 3 xD


----------



## djk11

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Crucial, Corsair, Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Controller features, module reliability, overall performance, price.


----------



## wongster

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung
2. Price, performance, and reliability.

In!


----------



## ahmadtahir

1- OCZ or Intel

2- Price and performance both

In for the win......


----------



## fbmowner

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Ive been between Intel and OCZ. I really think intel is the way to go with such a part as a SSD. I mean, who really has more playtime in this game like Intel? The only other brand im looking at is OCZ simply because ive never had an issue with any of there products.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
*I mainly look at reviews.. The brand can be one of the most popular brands out there, but if the reviews come back bad on the product, ill look in another direction. Perfomance to me is all about reliability. Especially when it comes to your data.*


----------



## Evtron

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Performance, Reliability and fast firmware updates.

In for the win


----------



## LahiruRD

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

: Intel, Crucial, Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

: Price Performance


----------



## Maniak

1.) Crucial or Samsung

2.) Price and reliability


----------



## hollowtek

ssd please!!!


----------



## swarm87

i already entered but i have to ask as a lot of contests exclude rhode island; this is for all us states including rhode island correct?


----------



## Davidsen

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
- OCZ, Corsair or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
- Price, Performance


----------



## mrhiab

in!
Ocz, and Crucial would be my choices, however i am willing to try an Intel








as for what i personally look for would be the best performance for the amount of money in my pocket, and least issue's!


----------



## th3Lurker

WooHoo! First post and its a good one.

1. Intel, Crucial

2. All of the above, but mainly price per GB right now.


----------



## Cavus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


1. For me I was considering OCZ, Corsair and Crucial for my SSDs. Intel's were just too expensive for the amount of space provided. I did recently learn about Samsung and how all their components are made in house but they seemed pretty expensive.
2. IMO the most important thing is price and reliability. I have heard so many horror stories about OCZ drives that even though they have great pricing I'm very hesitant to buy one simply because it may break. At the same time it justifies the (slightly) higher price of quality drives that have an incredibly low failure rate.


----------



## LudaMan

1) Crucial

2) Price/Performance Ratio


----------



## cmos

1. Crucial, intel, and samsung.

2. Performance first, then price, then brand.


----------



## Saiyansnake

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial, or OCZ are my top three choices

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

The factors which determine my choice of SSD are performance, and price.


----------



## huga

*
1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Both price and performance.


----------



## bobisgod

1. Intel
2. performance, and brand (no sandforces until they fix their problem)


----------



## d33r

Hello plz add me to the drawing.

1. OCZ, Intel

2. For their price /performance/gb ...for their reliability, customer service, and customer reviews on them.


----------



## digital0ne

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Cost per GB


----------



## dtfgator

1. Intel, OCZ and Crucial

2. Price, performance and reliability


----------



## Bobobearx

1. OCZ
2. price / performance


----------



## kumki

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2) Price and reliability


----------



## shoushin

1. With speed the SSD market changes, I am open to any brand.

2. In order; reliability, price, then performance.


----------



## FcZenitFan

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Performance and price. More price than performance.


----------



## MGX1016

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel / Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reliability and SPEED


----------



## Sentry21

Cosair or Crucial.

Price/Performance


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

1) Corsair, OCZ

2) Price, Performance

Just in time for Christmas...


----------



## Vheissu

1. Intel, Crucial, Patriot and Kingston

2. Reputation for reliability, followed by price. Performance is third as it's only for a gaming rig, not benchmarking or video.


----------



## H3||scr3am

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel/OCZ Vertex 3 Max iops

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance and price


----------



## Loktera

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Reliability and performance


----------



## decimator

1. Intel and Crucial. I hear great things about the 320 and 510 series from Intel and the M4 from Crucial.

2. Reliability, performance, and price/performance ratio in that order.


----------



## kcklub

1Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2 Performance for price, reliability and customer service


----------



## iiDRUMCOREii

1. currently looking at a crucial

2. bang to buck ratio mostly price at the moment though...

I wish I could afford a high capacity SSD like the ones in the contest lol


----------



## ChristoJ

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

The brands I've currently been looking at are OCZ and Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price really matters to me when looking at a SSD. Price per gig is still so high right now, it's just not an option to go to one that will be sufficient. There really isn't a value SSD that's worth looking at.


----------



## imh073p

1. Crucial and Intel. I have had 3 OCZ and 2 Corsair drives fail. RMA have been great through both companies though. The first gen Intel and Crucial drives are still running in some of my machines. No issues. Not really a fan of the sandforce controller.

2. Reliability first, then speed and price to performance ratio.


----------



## BenRK

In.

1) Brand doesn't matter too much to me. As long as the SSD it self isn't known for constant failure, then I'll be happy.

2) Price is a big one for me. Performance not far behind. I guess I would have to say size is third. I'm not about to spend $300+ on a 40GB SSD no matter how fast it is.


----------



## AliceInChains

1. Crucial, and Intel
2. read/write IOPS and pricing are the most important to me.

I own a c300 128gb and an intel x25 80gb and absolutely love them both.


----------



## P.Johnston

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial--possibly Intel or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and brand.


----------



## shoot2thrill

1. Intel
2. Performance, Brand, Price in that order


----------



## Darkapoc

In

1 Crucial, Intel

2 Price/Performance


----------



## Smf805

In
1. Crucial

2. Price per GB


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price and reliability.


----------



## copper

1. Intel, OCZ
2. Price per GB and performance.


----------



## ikem

1. Crucial, Kingston

2. Price and Brand

In, thanks


----------



## Mac the Geek

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
My upgrades are too budget-oriented to consider SSDs yet. Maybe the upgrade after next.







Anyway, I'll consider all vendors at that time.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price and performance are always my top two criteria. Brand only enters the equation if there's a tie in the first two categories; and even then, what I'm considering is the price/performance track record of the brand(s).


----------



## DrGroove

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Mainly performance and reliability


----------



## zorphon

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Crucial or Intel, potentially Corsair.
*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
A combination of all, but primarily price.


----------



## tcung82

1.) Intel
2.) Performance & Brand


----------



## Despair

Intel, Crucial.

Price and Performance


----------



## ghostshift

in









1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Ioxa

1. Intel

2. Price, performance

I'm hoping Intel offers some SSD's during the next summer deal.


----------



## SinX7

1. Samsung, Intel, OCZ, Crucial & Corsair.

2. Price, Performance and Quality.

Thanks!


----------



## grassh0ppa

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ or corsair probably

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Depends. For my netbook, something cheap and fast with not much space. For my rig I'd go for performance and more space within a decent price range.


----------



## lvlrdka22

Standard stuff:

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, reliability.


----------



## cj3waker

1) Intel or Crucial for sure. I currently have an ocz agility 1st gen that I love, but OCZ seems to have had so many issues lately, that I would only consider those two brands.

2) Stability for sure. My current ssd hits 200+/200+mbps all day (in benchmarking), and its a 1st gen drive. While more speed would be great, I would not sacrifice any stability for 1gbps speeds.
Oh and price for sure, no matter how awesome it is, I wont buy what I cant afford


----------



## JLee

1. My next SSD is probably going to be from Crucial.

2. I look at all three (price/brand/performance)


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Samsung, crucial, intel, corsair (in that order)

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*
Performance/reliability, controller (brand), price. (in that order)


----------



## _LDC_

1) Patriot Memory, Crucial, OCZ

2) a combination of performance and price, with preference toward performance


----------



## Spongeboy5040

1. Samsung

2.Price/Performance


----------



## emett

1. Crucial or intel

2. User feedback


----------



## chanster

1. Transcend

2. Price


----------



## Agent_kenshin

For me it would be.......

1> Intel, Crucial

2> Reliability followed by Performance/Price per GB

My next SSD will most likely be from Crucial because they have good reliability as Intel without the generally higher price tag


----------



## kelvintheiah

In

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Patriot.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Peformance and Price


----------



## awdrifter

1. Intel, Samsung, Kingston

2. Mainly price and reliability. My mobo will bottleneck most modern SSD.


----------



## tonyhague

crucial, intel, ocz

price and performance are both important, but price probably wins out right now


----------



## ranerX3

1) OCZ / Corsair

2) Performance / price and reliability.


----------



## CloudCR

In!

1. Corsair,Intel
2-Performance, price


----------



## Nutron

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Performance and Durability. Good price/quality ratio also.


----------



## *ka24e*

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I've considered going with the Crucial M4 64gb for my first SSD to break the ice.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Combination of the two > Performance > Price


----------



## davescomputer

My first SSDs had buggy JMicron Controllers therefore I have been buying OCZ and Corsair SSDs with the Sandforce Controller.

I always build for performance.


----------



## breadcrums

1)Samsung,OCZ.

2)Price and Performance.

3)ship to Edmonton,canada.


----------



## waldoh74

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Corsair, Crucial.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
All elements. Price must be reasonable, company needs good customer server, and I want something that can perform.


----------



## dumb321

In








1. Never had a SSD before, always open to anything
2. Price/Performance/Reliability


----------



## Cvalley75

1. OCZ, Intel, good reputaions for both
2. Size, speed, price per GB

In for the win.


----------



## rebelextrm02

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial or Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and performance out of those choices. First and foremost, though, reliability.


----------



## Jamar16

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, Performance and Brand


----------



## dmckoy

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel or crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price first then the ones well rated but still at a good price


----------



## danewfie

1. OCZ, Intel
2. Reliability (less known issues, bsod, compatability, etc, Performance


----------



## Ecotox

1. Kingston or Intel

2.Price/Performance


----------



## Drizzt5

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ/Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/Performance. Reliability is somewhat important but I don't use my SSD for storage so if it fails as long as its under warranty it isn't the end of the world.


----------



## l4n b0y

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel or Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I like to see what others think, as I have never owned one.


----------



## NinjaDuck

1. OCZ

2. High Performance Cheap price


----------



## grishkathefool

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I think that I will probably pick up an OCZ or two in January.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Definitely a nice balance between Price and Performance. I don't have the budget for Bleeding Edge stuff yet.

Thank you for entering me in this contest! You guys rock!


----------



## Sony Oengui

1. Intel (return rate)
2. Reliability


----------



## Xazen

1. Crucial and Intel

2. I consider price and performance.

I also consider reliability and lifespan heavily.


----------



## NameUnknown

1. I will consider the brand that has the best performance at the time i get my next one. Can't really say who that will be as SSDs have normally been dominated by OCZ & Intel but in the last year its all been changing into a race by Samsung, Crucial, Intel & OCZ.

2. Simple, performance. Prices are generally about the same amongst size/spec so its all about performance.


----------



## blueevo8

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
I've been mostly looking at OCZ and Samsung, but haven't done enough research to make a decision yet

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
The combination of price and performance is the most important factor for me.


----------



## vctkiller

1. Crucial, Samsung, or Intel
2. Performance from this slow hard drive of course!


----------



## Naked Snake

I'm in!!

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial, Samsung, Intel, Ocz in thar order.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Reliability and Performance for Price

pd: if i win this can go to my Uncle?







he's from Usa and i'm from Argentina but he can get the SSD and send it to me


----------



## phillyd

1 kingston/ocz/other

2 performance/price


----------



## PiERiT

1. Crucial or Samsung
2. Price and Performance


----------



## darkRyu

1- Intel, crucial
2- Price/ performance


----------



## dr4gon

1) OCZ, Crucial, Intel
2) Performance/price ratio

Thanks!


----------



## daka123

1-Intel since you are giving that away







, but Crucial is one of my choices too.
2-Price and performance


----------



## mybadomen

in Please!

Brand would be OCZ VERTEX 3

Speed and reliability.


----------



## krisz9

In, thanks!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance and Brand (for reliability, and customer support)


----------



## GeneralCuster44

1> Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2> Performance for price, reliability and customer service of the brand


----------



## TH3_H4NGMAN

1. Intel, Crucial, or Samsung
2. Price mainly then performance

Thanks!


----------



## GoOffroad

1) Crucial or Intel
2) Performance/price ratio

Thanks!


----------



## Orbital

I just bought 2x 120 corsair SATA3 drives using the SanForce3 chipset.

I could still use 2 more for a second build i'm making.

1. Brand Names: Corsair, OCZ, Intel, Samsung (which ever has the best warranty) I usually look up benchmarks of the drives in a RAID-0 configuration. with whatever SATA Chipset I pair them with.

2. Price and Performance - everyone wants the biggest bang for their buck.


----------



## EasterEEL

Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reliability i.e. no BSOD's. Then a balance between Performance and Price


----------



## AZUltraRich

1. OCZ,Corsair,Crucial

2 Performance and reliability


----------



## Bekster

1. Crucial or Intel

2. Price, Reliability, Performance


----------



## Sparhawk

1. Intel, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung. (basically not OCZ)
2. combination, mostly price.


----------



## wtrskii3156

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
For my next upgrade I am deciding between an OCZ, Crucial, and Intel SSD.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
When selecting an SSD, my first consideration is my price range, and then the best performance I can get in that price range.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


#1: ocz or intel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


#2: performance for price

*thank you for the nice freebe intel*


----------



## franckimp

Intel for sure and maybe OCZ because I have one!
And Price is first but I refer to review first!


----------



## DanielF50

1, OCZ, Samsung and Intel
2, Capacity, Price & Performance


----------



## TrippinBimmer

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

INTEL.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability...


----------



## Doogiehouser

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Performance, reliability


----------



## Gizmo

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Brand: would prefer to have all parts from the same company.


----------



## CJRhoades

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Reliability first, then price, then performance.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Count me in!!

1) Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2) Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Azakai

I'm in.

1. Intel, OCZ or Crucial as those are the brands I am most familiar with.

2. Price/performance, reliability, customer service.


----------



## tnaz71

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel, OCZ, & Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*
Performance, Brand & reliability

Thanks


----------



## 1c0n

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and Price


----------



## Mike431635

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Mainly Intel & OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Price, mainly.. which is why I'm leaning toward OCZ. But will be happy to win this


----------



## spitty13

1. Intel or crucial. Possibly OCZ

2. Looking for size ATM. I have a 64 Gb crucial and its not enough for my needs. 120gb is perfect for size/price. Needs to have performance though to match


----------



## ynk1121

1) Intel, OCZ, Kingston

2) best reliable performance that can be had in my price range


----------



## dinkledork

1.) Crucial, OCZ
2.) Price only, performance between brands is mostly indescernable in everyday use.


----------



## Stevenne

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price per gigabyte, reliability


----------



## oc_4_life

1. My next SSD will probably Intel or Crucial

2. First i look for reliability/reviews if better then others ill buy it, but if another has the same reviews then i check price per gb and if thats the same i check performance.

Id like to get a intel though because it has lots of new features


----------



## W4LNUT5

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Already upgraded to an Intel 510. Very happy with Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability, then Price/Performance


----------



## darkamikaze

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial, OCZ and Intel!
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Definitely price and performance mostly. If it the price per GB is below a $ with really good performance.. I'm IN!


----------



## mothow

In!









1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## iEATu

In please









1. Intel , crucial or Samsung.

2. Price/performance more important. Reliability not as much so long as there is good customer service. I backup on hard drives anyway.


----------



## YLDaryl

1.Intel or ocz

2. Price and Reliability


----------



## LoneWolf3574

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Samsung, or Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and Performance


----------



## Pegasus

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price Performance and reliability.


----------



## crossy82

Corsair,Crucial or Intel.

Performance backed by good user experience.


----------



## Scripped

1) OCZ, Crucial

2) Price, Performance


----------



## franz

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I have been looking at Intels, Crucials, and others without Sandforce controllers.
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Reliability and price.

This would go well with a new build I am planning.


----------



## Chlywily

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I have been looking at OCZ, Kingston, and Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Speed, followed closely by price. I am intrigued by the new Kingston which delivers 500+ & is reasonably priced


----------



## Darren9

1. Samsung or another Intel, they seem to have a certain amount of reliability.

2. Performance - that would include issues/bugs ect.


----------



## Stvwndr219

1. Intel, Corsair, Samsung, Crucial

2. Performance AND reliability... no use in splurging for a drive that you'll have to constantly RMA and re-load windows on. Irregardless of how fast an SSD is, reloading windows is no fun at all..


----------



## greg1184

Count me in.

1. Intel, OCZ

2. Performance


----------



## Xinoxide

1: Intel for service record.

2: Reliability, for intel.


----------



## Keatonus

1: Intel, Crucial, Mushkin

2rice and Performance.


----------



## jpdaballa

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel or Kingston.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, performance and brand (in this order) are the three main factors that helps me select my next purchase.


----------



## veyron1001

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, crucial, ocz

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price and performance


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

1) Intel or Samsung

2) Price, and warranty/brand reputation.


----------



## brumby05

1. Intel, Samsung
2. Performance/Price


----------



## SyncMaster753

1: OCZ

2: Performance, Reliability


----------



## labbu63

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Performance for price, reliability and customer service of the brand


----------



## A-Dub

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I love my Corsair SSD, I'd consider Corsair again as well as Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance and brand reputation are big factors for me.


----------



## Yakk0

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

This will be my first SSD, but I've read up on each products and their performance and my choices would be...
1) Intel
2) OCZ
3) Samsung
4) Corsair
5) Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*

I'll be looking for mostly Performance, Reliable which won't screw up on me in a short period and last but not least of course the price. Brand shouldn't matter too much, unless they are known for their reputation for making the best performance SSD.


----------



## krajee

1. ocz, intel
2. price


----------



## ferencziffra

1: I'm not to knowledgeable about brands of SSDs, but since I have good experience with Intel and OCZ so far (CPU and PSU), and also reading feedback I think those are the brands that I would prefer should I decide to spend the cash for an SSD.

2: The main goal for me to ever consider an SSD is its obvious advantages over HDDs - performance and reliability. As much as I would like to speed up my machine, I would like it to stay safe from any failures, especially concerning my personal data and files, for as long as possible.


----------



## Wild Wally

I'll jump in too.

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ, Corsair, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

First I consider performance, then I look at price. I really don't concern myself too much with brand as I only consider those who I've been satisfied with before.


----------



## sylo

As for me..

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, OCZ or Corsair.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I mostly care about the performance and reliability. then i would consider the capacity.


----------



## Triangle

1) Intel, OCZ, Corsair or Crucial

2) Performance and Reliability

--Tri


----------



## rocker22dallas

1. Intel or OCZ

2. i look for Price/performance, trying to get the best for my money


----------



## NuclearCrap

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Samsung, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

As long as the competing drives fall within about 10% of each other in terms of price, reliability is top priority, followed by performance in responsiveness (not necessarily the fastest drive in transfer speeds).


----------



## amay200

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. Combination of Price/Performance


----------



## hisoka

1. Intel and Samsung

2. Price and Reliability. Performance only if it heavily outweighs it's competition.


----------



## Zeek

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Was either thinking about a Intel 320 or Crucial M4

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Combination of elements. I would like best bang for the buck.


----------



## NoL

1... Intel..

2... ..and I select mostly on price for performance, a little comparative approach so to speak.


----------



## millerlitehl

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial,Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Size, Performance

This would make my upcoming rig off the chain! Thanks for the opportunity Intel!


----------



## mrtn400

I would only get an Intel SSD if I were to get one.

Price and size are the biggest factors for me.


----------



## SiX767

in


----------



## GlobalAviator001

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?[
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, OCZ and Kingston are what I'm considering for my next SSD upgrade.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price plays a big factor when selecting as well as the preformace of the SSD.


----------



## Maximillian-E

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Patriot

2. Reliability. Intel drives that I have been researching have delivered on this part so far but only time will tell.


----------



## youngmoney

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Price, Reviews, performance.


----------



## steelblue

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*
Intel, Crucial, Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price/Performance, reliability, customer service


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Intel, OCZ, Corsair

Price/Performance and customer service


----------



## Maxxron

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, OCZ or Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination of all three is preferable. But I'm a sucker for performance and price.


----------



## Defunctronin

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Corsair, Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
High performance


----------



## bcham

1,. crucial or corsair

2,looking for Performance and reliability


----------



## nazarein

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance


----------



## AMC

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/Reliability


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

1. Samsung, Corsair
2. Price, Warranty, Performance


----------



## Wunobi

1) Crucial, intel
2) Performance!


----------



## pig69

1- Crucial
2- Performance


----------



## vspec

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance.


----------



## eggrolls

1. probably Intel or Crucial
2. reliability


----------



## AC_Smoothie

Question 1) Samsung, because it usually is cheaper.

Question 2) PRICE first, reliability second


----------



## sasuke256

In,
1- Intel, Samsung
2- Reliability ! then price less or equal than 1$ per Gb


----------



## dklic6

Crucial

Price/Performance


----------



## Casz

Crucial and Intel.

I look for good read performance, reviews and price of course.


----------



## Terreh

1. Once I finally save up enough money to buy an SSD, I'll probably grab one from OCZ.
2. I look for a combination of both brand and performance. I don't need the latest and greatest out there, but I'm also not looking to keep costs low by buying from some unknown company.


----------



## Ericrules30

1. Intel, OCZ, Samsung
2. Price/Performance


----------



## mothman

1. Intel, Samsung, Kingston

2. Performance, Reliability, Price


----------



## Electroneng

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Answer: I have used Intel and Crucial exclusively in the past and have always had good results so I would definitely go with these
Brands as well as Samsung!*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Answer: All three of the above would be considered!*


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


I have always been a fan of Intel, but I would not rule out Kingston or Samsung. Brand is not all that important to me however.
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Depending on my budget I will either be looking for a top of the line SSD or if my budget is more limiting, the best bang for my buck.


----------



## Deluxe

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


----------



## the.grim.reaper

1. Intel, OSZ and Kingston.
2.A combination of all three but mostly performance.
I hope I win!


----------



## darkydark

1. Intel, OCZ
2. Price, performance


----------



## Strangg1

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ

2. Combo of Price/Performance (Best bang for buck).

~S


----------



## nanoprobe

1. All Brands
2. Price


----------



## UNOE

1. I really like Crucial.
2. I look for lowest access times.

Intel seems to have a solid drive but because of price I never have went with Intel.


----------



## Tars_Tarkus

1. Intel and crucial
2. price and reliability (proven name brands)


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Patriot or Intel..
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Out of the box compatibility, I don't want to buy something and worry about firmware updates for compatibility.
There are 2 SSDs that will work with my laptop out of the box, Patriot and Intel.


----------



## The_Rocker

1. Intel or OCZ.

2. Performance


----------



## Ayman450

1. Intel, OCZ, Samsung

2. Price/ Reliability Performance


----------



## Zorginator

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price is of course a limiting factor, I don't like the idea of paying much more than £1/GB but if it affords a greater amount of reliability then could be worth a consideration. Any SSD will be of amazing performance coming from a traditional HDD. The difference in real world applications between, for example, an M4 and a Vertex 3 are too minimal to justify the price difference. So if anything performance takes a back seat.

1) Price
2) Reliability
3) Performance.

EDIT: Damn, just saw the last line of that. Sorry.

Well, good luck to all you Americans/Canadians.


----------



## boilingpt

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, and Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
I look mainly for Performance and Brand, but price can be important too.


----------



## bei fei

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel, and OCZ

2. Price, Performance, and Capacity.


----------



## reedo

1. crucial, intel, mushkin.

2.performance and reliability, ocz seems to have great difficulty sending me a working drive.


----------



## mattkov

Too bad quebec cant get ssd


----------



## Hfire3

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel
Crucial
Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Factors for selection in order or importance:
Brand, which to me means reliability and reputable customer service
Price
Performance


----------



## magicmike

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Intel or OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Price/Performance ratio


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> *OCZ, INTEL, CRUCIAL*
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> 
> *PEFORMANCE*
> 
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...


----------



## drazah

1: Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2: Performance for price, reliability and customer service of the brand


----------



## edalbkrad

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
im considering either Patriot, Kingston, or Intel.
I never trusted samsung because they make crappy harddrives. Dont know OCZ that well either.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*
I prefer to look a the prices first, then choose which has the best performance and brand quality from there.


----------



## wyrmburner02

Intel, Crucial or Samsung...

Reliability and price.


----------



## phazel

1.Intel, Crucial

2.Reliability and Performance!


----------



## amuzavali

1. intel. kingsto samsung
2. Price/Performance


----------



## om3n

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I currently own an OCZ SSD that I purchased from new egg. It has all the features that I desire and I've had no problems with it thus far- I've owned it for about 4 months now. However, I've heard really good things about Intel SSD's in general, and I've been a big fan of Intel products in the past (I almost exclusively purchase intel CPU's- I have one machine I built AMD just for something new once) so I would heavily consider buying Intel if the price and specs were right.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

To answer this question briefly, I usually don't care much about brand- I almost always care exclusively about price and performance. However, because I have relatively little experience with SSD's because of how new the tech is, I would tend to go with brands I've used before that I know have great customer service.


----------



## smashthegas

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance, then price.


----------



## DJZeratul

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel and Corsair.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance and reliability. I really like the new Marvell controller on the Corsair Performance 3 series, but I have read that the controller on the Intel is also excellent.

I am not looking to upgrade my main rig, as I am extremely happy with the performance of the Corsair Performance 3... but I have been looking to upgrade the drive in my business laptop, if this ends up going to me I will be swapping out the 250GB standard laptop drive in there for this little guy and it will improve my productivity while working and traveling


----------



## trebor31

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Performance + Price


----------



## TonkaEE

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial, and Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Main factor for my choice in a SSD would be price, performance is huge for me as well but if something is affordable and has great performance I am all over it.


----------



## giorgio

1. intel
2. price/performance .... who doesnt love the sweetspot?!

awesome contest, just got an intel 320 160gb and love it, would love another ssd


----------



## Bbdksbpor8732

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Corsair or Intel as they're the only brands I trust when it comes to SSD's.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Mainly performance first, then brand.


----------



## LAIN729

Intel, performance


----------



## dman1101

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Performance, and Price


----------



## raptorxrx

1.Crucial, Samsung, and possibly Intel, although I don't know if I could pay that much.








2.First of all, the SSD and Brand/Company must be reliable. That knocks out lots of company's. Than if they are a reliable company, who makes a consistent working product I would look into price. I am not someone with a money tree in their backyard, so I have to get a good deal. Than last I would look at the performance. This falls last because an SSD would be alot faster than a HDD anyways, so I don't need the highest AS SSD score, or best times. As long as the price is good, and it is from a reputable company, I would consider buying it.


----------



## amd fan

1. Intel, Patriot, Samsung
2. Good Support for HDD Caching (this will be the main use)


----------



## EndemicTruth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

1. I usually trust Samsung or Kingston with my memory choices.

I look for the best performance for the buck, coupled with strong reliability. If it's cheap, reliable, and has the specs I'm looking for, I want it.


----------



## p33k

1 - Samsung or Intel
2 - Price then performance

My Loc says Korea but my shipping address is Florida, temp here







Thanks!


----------



## PatMan77

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I would probably consider Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I would look for price to performance ratio and then reliability.


----------



## wyant50

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ based off of the saturated market.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Price is a big factor - Being in college, paying rent, tuition, etc. I can't often afford food half the time.
Reliability and ease of use - how many positive reviews, do any of my friends have one, would they buy another?


----------



## THEStorm

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Corsair, Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price per GB, Reliability, performance.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, because I'm going to win this one.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance and Bang for buck.


----------



## somedudecro

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reliability/warranty.


----------



## avattz

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price


----------



## lsxtrkiller

1) Intel or Crucial
2) Mainly price but also reliability


----------



## Slappa

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I was looking at the Intel and OCZ drives. But to be honest, I still have yet to try an SSD so any are worth it for me.

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Biggest thing is price....but that cannot come at a compromise of performance.


----------



## Protezione

1. Kingston, Intel

2. Reliability, Price to performance ratio


----------



## Ozski

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Performance


----------



## Randed

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

OCZ or Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Performance, then price


----------



## rduffy123

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Price, performance


----------



## cptmorgan777

1. Intel
2. Combination


----------



## Alienman

1) Currently looking at Samsung, Patriot, OCZ, as well as Intel

2) Mostly price, but it also needs to preform and have a decent warranty.

Good Lucky everyone!


----------



## Versa

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, or Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Preformance > Price > Firmware support


----------



## file82

intel

performance


----------



## PC Tech101

1.) OCZ, Intel.

2.)combination of price, performance, brand.


----------



## Dcode

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Reliability, Performance/Price


----------



## WusteHase

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Right now, I'm looking at both Corsair's and Intel's offerings for SSDs. Good experience with both companies in the past, time to jump into the SSD arena.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance/capacity>Price>mobility


----------



## bulow85

IN

Corsair, Kingston, Intel

Performance, Reliability

Now PLZ give me


----------



## maxOkiller

ocz and Kingston

and I'm looking at the price compared to the speed. (like prop most







)


----------



## Patrickyhng

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and performance.


----------



## caffeinescandal

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I'm looking at either Intel or Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Well price does play a factor but I think whats important is the performance. Usually though I look at the price/performance ratio.


----------



## XAslanX

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Mushkin, Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reliability, price, speed, warranty, performance, size.


----------



## RiskingHit

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel or OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Performance


----------



## kensinj

1. Intel Or Crucial

2. Performance: Price


----------



## Bats

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Intel and Crucial
*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price, Performance and Brand


----------



## Border248

1: crucial, corsair, ocz

2: price, performance, reliability


----------



## Jasonn20

1. Intel
2. performance reliability


----------



## Strobe

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Brand, Performance, Price in that order.
I want my SSD to be reliable (no sandforce fits) and then how well it performs vs $/GB.


----------



## krnx714

1. Intel/Crucial
2. Balance in everything


----------



## dantistruct

1. Intel, Crucial,

2. Performance , reliability


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price and Reliability.


----------



## mayford5

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Crucial M4 64Gb

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and Performance. If I see alot of negative reviews I usually try to stay away


----------



## Tig-O-Bitties

So in!

1. OCZ, Samsung
2. Performance and reliability


----------



## Erper

1) crucial, intel, samsung
2) price/ performance


----------



## dw.shift

1) Crucial

2) Price/Performance


----------



## halomaster

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Intel or Corsair*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Performance, Life of the device, Price, and review.*


----------



## emeianoite

1) I love lamp
2) Rick killed a guy.


----------



## admflameberg

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Plextor

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance


----------



## TurboPanda

1. Kingston or Crucial
2.performance for sure


----------



## Erper

How will u decide who will win it


----------



## Bio Hazard

*1. OCZ , Intel & Crucial.

2. All three of Price , Performance & Brand.Combination of all these three elements.*

Thank You for the opportunity. )


----------



## Anti!!

I am considering an Intel, or OCZ SSD in the future.

I always want quality to be a foremost factor, but I cannot rule out the price as I can only afford so much. Then there is the almighty bug called I have to have the best.

So, long story short. A combination of performance, brand, and price.


----------



## Gangleri

in!

1 - OCZ (sadly no intel drives in iceland yet)

2 - bang for the buck


----------



## beers

1) Not OCZ or Kingston. Everything else is fair game.

2) All of the above.


----------



## badatgames18

1. Intel lol!! corsair, crucial, ocz
2. Performance, warranty/ quality of customer service


----------



## vesley

In!









1. Mushkin, has great performance and is affordable for most people.
2. Mostly performance, then price. Warranty is legally 2 years here in Iceland and not much problem replacing whatever the brand is. Reliability is also something i look for.

Edit: If i win it would be sent to a resident in USA for me.


----------



## Antagonist

1. Crucial
2. Performence

IN, I need a bigger SSD XD 64gb is not that big.


----------



## Ziver

1 - OCZ , Corsair
2 - Performance

Thanks for Contest:thumb:


----------



## dsire4if

1. Intel, Crucial, Kingston, Samsung
2. Price and brand.
Great sweepstakes guys!


----------



## jrockut83

1) I consider Intel the best and that's why I would choose them. I already have an 80GB Intel model but this would be a nice upgrade!
2) Price and performance both matter. It's not good enough to just be reasonably priced or just be fast - the ideal hardware has both of these qualities!


----------



## Manyak

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel. I do not want to use a Sandforce controller, as I don't want to be forced into using compression. Drive compression should be left up to user.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance is my #1 concern, but I also look at the Price/Performance ratio.


----------



## grimshot

1. Kingston, since i own one and love it.
2. Performance, Stability, then Price.


----------



## Maytridy

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Looking first for an acceptable price, and then the most trusted model/brand within that price


----------



## Arundor

Thanks for the opportunity to win.

1. Intel or Crucial.
2. Performance, reliability, price. To a lesser extend the brand, if they have a reputation for good RMA policies.


----------



## charlesC8188

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance


----------



## perfectnova

1) Intel
2) i look for the reviews of other users and price for size ratio


----------



## colmiak

1. Intel and OCZ

2. Price/Performance and brand is limited to those two because I trust their products having owned them


----------



## XX55XX

1. Intel. So far, I have bought three SSDs in the past several months. Rock solid things they are.
2. I put a great emphasis on reliability and price.


----------



## koob

1. Intel

2. Reliability, price, performance


----------



## TheReaperWaits

1. Crucial.

2. Reliability and performance.


----------



## Padunkadunk

1. My next upgrade is definitely going to be an SSD. Intel and Crucial look like they make the best quality product. Those will be my picks.

2. When looking to buy a product from either one of these companies, I will be looking at the product with the best quality and performance. If I can get a good quality product that performs well, price is not a huge issue to me.

In!


----------



## whipple16

OCZ and intel

only reason i switched to OCZ was the price but intel has a great product!


----------



## SuperSlayer

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Intel and OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
I consider performance, money is no object

Thank you Intel!


----------



## HiLuckyB

In!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Intel, Samsung, Crucial*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Reliability, And Performance.*


----------



## Freehugmachine

1. intel or crucial
2. performance


----------



## sh0x

1) Intel, Corsair, or Crucial

2) Performance and Reliability


----------



## TwistedDivision

In
1. Ocz because my friend gas one and I was impressed (would be with any kind)
2. Price and performance. As long as it works well and is in my price range I'll be set


----------



## biohazrd

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
-Intel and Crucial.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
-Combination of price and performance.


----------



## EnJoY

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Performance and reliability.


----------



## codemanrose

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Intel or Samsung*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Performance and reliability*


----------



## PrototypeT800

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Intel or Crucial*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Price, performance, and reliability*


----------



## iskragy

1) Intel
2) price/performance


----------



## jcharlesr75

I'd like to be in too!! To answer the other questions; Most definitlly OCZ, and performance. That last giveaway ssd was a very impressive piece...


----------



## TEntel

1. Intel

2. Price and Brand.


----------



## Hoodcom

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Most likely Intel, again. After hearing so much good about them, and having great experiences with my Intels in my two laptops, my plan is to upgrade my desktop computer with an SSD too.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price is always nice, but performance and reliability matter most to me, which is why I selected Intel as my answer to the first question.


----------



## Twist86

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price,Performance and Brand.


----------



## MKHunt

1. Intel or Crucial. I would have said OCZ because of the numbers they post, but owning an Agility 3 has cured me of that idea.

2. I try to balance price, speed, storage, and life expectancy. I still have some old HDDs with manufacture dates of 1998 kicking around and I'd really like to see SSDs with good longevity. That said I didn't know anything when buying my Agility 3 so price and life expectancy took a bit of a hit there...


----------



## pdash

1. Intel, OCZ, Kingston
2. performance first, price is secondary


----------



## tibernary

1. OCZ, Intel, Samsung

2. Price. These are so expensive still, as long as seemingly decent quality, then I go for lowest price.


----------



## chrisys93

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Combination of all


----------



## Thiefofspades

I'm thinking crucial because of the performance and the reliability of the driver.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

1. Intel or Samsung.

2. Reliability and performance.


----------



## travesty

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, Performance, and Reliability


----------



## mknabz28

1. Been looking at the OCZ

2. Price and Performance


----------



## `br4dz-

1) Crucial, Intel, Samsung
2) Reliability over everything


----------



## Jersey

Intel

Price & performance really matter.

Thx


----------



## Jivephish

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Probably OCZ or Corsair as they have great value from the Vertex and Force series.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

As mentioned above, good value from price/performance would be my criteria.


----------



## [AK]Zip

1. Intel

2. Reliability


----------



## mellowz

1. Intel

2. Price for Performance


----------



## Dark.Wolf

1) Intel
2) Price-performance ratio (reliability is also a huge factor)


----------



## DevilDriver

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Been looking at Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price is my main concern right now, pretty broke but would like to get an ssd


----------



## esocid

1. Samsung, Crucial
2. Priceerformance ratio


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ!

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability


----------



## HypnotiK

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial.

2. A combination of price/performance and reliability.


----------



## eovnu87435ds

1. Intel, Crucial, Patriot, and OCZ are all brands I am considering.
2. Reliability is my #1 concern, followed closely by performance... the price factors into what size SSD I can get.


----------



## Vathral

1. Intel, Crucial, Corsair
2. Performance


----------



## d6bmg

Can't find my previous post here. Exclude me from this competetion as I'm not a resident of US or Canada.


----------



## ironmoney

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ been good to me. i still have their SUMMIT line.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance. The brands sometimes share the same internal parts


----------



## Zerono

1. Crucial, Samsung, intel

2. Price, Overall performance, reliability


----------



## wongwarren

1.) Intel or Kingston.

2.) Performance and brand.


----------



## luXfer

Thanks for doing this Intel/Overclock









I was considering OCZ

In general, I look for reliability of the SSD before anything else, although price comes at a very close second.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## nunka

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial first, then Intel if pricing is competitive.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance first, then price. Reliability is intangible and unpredictable...


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

1. Crucial, Intel, Samsung, Corsair

2. Reliability Performance and Great Support..


----------



## aznofazns

1) Crucial M4 and Intel 510 are my #1 choice, then all the SF-2281 based drives.

2) Performance/$/relability. I've been holding off on upgrading to an SSD for a long time due to price. I just can't stomach paying $400 for a 256GB drive. The most important performance metrics I'm looking for are random read and write. Sequential is less important. Reliability is also *crucial*, which is why I rank SF-2281 drives below Crucial and Intel.


----------



## themandalorian

1. Intel or OCZ. Leaning towards OCZ.

2. It depends. I would say right now price since I do not have a job and am very poor at the moment. Vertex 3's I have my eye on.


----------



## J.M.D

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Ans : Ofcoz Intel for the great performance

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Ans : Performance


----------



## JTHMfreak

1. I think I would go with plextor.
2. Performance/reliability, than price


----------



## Dkillett

1. Crucial, Intel, OCZ, Corsair

2. Performance, Longevity, Price


----------



## Dominant

OCZ, Crucial

Whichever has the best price/performance.


----------



## nik12937

1. I'm stuck between either OCZ, Intel, or Corsair.

2. Performance and reliability, I've come to a conclusion that both are hard to have if you aren't willing to shell out the $$.


----------



## Jonny321321

1. Kingston.
2. Price

........ re-read it. US and canada only -.-


----------



## inertia8

1. Crucial
2. Performance followed by price.


----------



## griffulas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> 
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

1 Intel, best name in the SSD biz
2 brand > price > preformance


----------



## connectwise

1. Next SSD will be from either Samsung or Intel

2. I consider the highest performance/price and choose based on reviews.

"
Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).
"

LOL I feel bad for those French Canadians in Quebec.


----------



## D-Dave

_1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?_

Intel and Crucial are my top two contenders.

_2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?_

Though price is always a concern, it is how well the reliability and performance aspects are of a SSD that determines how much I'm willing to pay.


----------



## LBGreenthumb

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability, then price.


----------



## dudenell

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Probably intel after having issues with corsair
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
performance and smallest amount of rma's (which intel currently has)


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> 
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

1. Intel

2. Performance


----------



## millerlitehl

In

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2) Performance and reliable


----------



## millerlitehl

In

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2) Performance and reliable


----------



## millerlitehl

In

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2) Performance and reliable


----------



## Larky_the_mauler

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Any brand that'll perform well and won't cost an arm and a leg.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
PRICEPRICEPRICE and performance.


----------



## syndicate2083

1, Intel, Crucial, OCZ (in that order)
2, Performance, price (in that order)


----------



## wumpus

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*
Intel, Crucial or Sansung.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Actual performance, and price. Stability and reliability as well.


----------



## Rambleon84

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Price and then Reliability


----------



## vikingsteve

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Other. Mushkin.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price and performance.


----------



## metal409

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel & OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price & Performance

(Long time lurker, sorry this is my first post >.<)


----------



## xsnac

1) Intel, Crucial .
2) Performance & Reliable .


----------



## Kurzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

1. Intel 320 series, Samsung 830 series, Crucial m4 series

2. Performance, Reliablity, GigaByte/per Dollar

(Long Long time Lurker)


----------



## lifeskills

1. Kingston, OCZ, and Patriot

2. Price, Performance


----------



## bajer29

1. Intel SSD fanboy here... My x-25 has never hiccuped in the 3 years owned.

2. Performance


----------



## da tick 07

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
They are still too expensive for me but intel/crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Price. Once the price comes down they will be selling like crazy


----------



## sfdxsm

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial. Depends on price point

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Price first, performance second.


----------



## King Who Dat

1.) Crucial, Intel, Samsung

2.) Performance and reliability are paramount for me. Sandforce controllers are a no-no.


----------



## rbininger

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Intel, Crucial, or Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Reliability first, then performance. I'll pay a premium for things that don't break.


----------



## Gazbirt

1. Samsung or Intel

2. Performance and reliability.


----------



## Airjunkie

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Intel

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*

Performance. The numbers dont lie!


----------



## Flamous

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

OCZ, Intel

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Combination of these elements.


----------



## Ike

1. Intel, Samsung, OCZ

2. The best bang for the buck. So a mix between price and performance.


----------



## sgilmore62

1) Intel

2) Brand (as long as it's Intel I know I'm getting the best performance and price).


----------



## Jotun

Intel

Price


----------



## Search

1) OCZ, Corsair, Intel

2) Performance


----------



## henry9419

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price vs performance, brand, and reviews


----------



## 2thAche

1: I look to OCZ
2: Price/performance/reliability in combination. But once I have experience with a brand that fulfils or surpasses my expectations, I sway heavily toward that brand unless I see negative reviews on a new product.


----------



## Digigami

Another nice givaway OCN!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance


----------



## Fatalrip

Intel, Samsung, crucial

Reliability


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Fantastic giveaway!









1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance all the way.


----------



## zl4y3r

1. Intel

2. Price/Performance.

I own a 80GB Intel and I haven't had any issues with it so far.


----------



## Frosty88

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel, Crucial, or Samsung*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
*Price/performance and reliability*


----------



## PcKiller

In

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability, Usability.


----------



## The Llama

OCZ

Performance


----------



## Mattb2e

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial is the brand I have most looked at, and is the brand I will most likely purchase if I were to buy a new SSD.
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

I look for performance/price comparisons, and product reliability. Brand name has little bearing for me.


----------



## kwantran

Intel!

Performance, Brand, and Price! Brand is important because of support and longevity!


----------



## syntax32

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial,or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance & price


----------



## CloudPrime

Q1. Arranged in order of what I will actually get (since I don't have one and really want one): *Corsair*, *OCZ*, maybe *Patriot*or *Samsung*, and - if I can get it for free - *Intel*







, but if I'm gonna buy, It'll most likely be *Corsair* *Force GT* - if and when it goes on sale









Q2. *Price*/*Performance* ratio, of course, and also *brand image* is somewhat relevant for me..


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ because the revodrive 3 is insanely fast and I've used up all of my sata ports









2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

performance. Firmware issues are quite scary. Brand and price are a non issue, the best is the best regardless of both.


----------



## grumpyMutant

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ or Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Bottom line, bang for my buck.


----------



## wrxxx

1) crucial (m4)

2) Reliability


----------



## moocha88

1. Intel

2. Price/Performance ratio.

Dibs!


----------



## royale

1. Ocz and intel
2. Price/performance but ultimately reliability


----------



## curtis206

1. Intel & Samsung
2. Comination


----------



## K10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Click to expand...

Intel or Crucial, though I do have a Kingston and an OCZ that I am somewhat happy with.
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


I look for positive reviews, SATA III, <$1 per GB.


----------



## moins

1. Intel
2. Price, performance


----------



## clear

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Intel, Samsung, Crucial
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Combination, Price with high read speeds


----------



## Tides

1. OCZ
2. Performance


----------



## repero

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance


----------



## Rann

-Removed my post- Just read I can't enter... Netherlands :'(


----------



## Beens17

1. For my next build i will probably get a Crucial drive.

2. When looking for an SSD drive i usually look for the best performance i can get, thats what the SSD is for !


----------



## mnkeyprince

In!

1. Samsung

2. reliability


----------



## mskimba

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial, Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Combination of these - in order of priority: Performance, Price, Brand


----------



## impossible99

1) Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2) Performance and reliable


----------



## Toothless

1. OCZ

2. Price, Performance and Brand


----------



## Adversity

1. Intel

2. Price, Performance, and Brand.


----------



## FTWnt

In
1. Intel, and Kingston
2. Brand, and Performance


----------



## metalrullz

1. Samsung and Crucial

2. Price, reliability and performance


----------



## Koover

Corsair, mushkin or Intel.
As many before me have said, Its usually price/gb that is the major factor for me,
but performance and speed are close seconds.


----------



## dseg

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/performance to size ratio.


----------



## WRXSTi0487

1. Intel and Crucial

2. Price is always a factor. I'm always willing to pay a little more for something proven reliable but sales always help out :-D lol. Performance is also a factor for me, if I am going to spend big money on something such as an SSD I defiantly want to get the most bang for my buck performance wise.


----------



## tyuo9980

1. intel
2. price/performance


----------



## SiK GambleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

Firstly, Thank you intel!

1. Corsair seems to be what I have been liking recently. I got a force 3GT and love it, but am selling it to a friend and saving for a revodrive hybrid instead.

2. A mixture of price and performance. Brand also plays a part because with these chips I like to know what kind of facility and where they are built for quality purposes.


----------



## MaximumVascular

1. I am thinking about purchasing a crucial ssd.
2. I am looking for performance and price.


----------



## Mr Blonde

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Price/Performance ratio


----------



## Finny

Intel/Crucial. Maybe OCZ.

Write performance/reliability.


----------



## xxredxpandaxx

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

1. OCZ because I have had good experiences with them
2. Performance all the way.


----------



## TeliaSonera

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Corsair

2. Performance and reliability.


----------



## pn0yb0i

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial~

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and GB size


----------



## brown bird

1. OCZ or Crucial
2. Performance


----------



## EsotericSYN

1. Intel (just like my CPU and motherboard)

2. Performance


----------



## Choppah

1 OCZ, Intel

2 performance, primarily, but keeping an eye on the price, since i haven't got all this gold XD


----------



## MasterFire

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Samsung, and perhaps OCZ's PCI-e SSD's.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
As long as it's over 240Gb, has TRIM, performs like a champ and hasn't got a disproportionate price then I'm fine.

(and don't worry, I do sometimes reside in US)


----------



## 45nm

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*OCZ,Intel,Crucial,Patriot*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
*Performance,Brand,Price*


----------



## 666JTK666

1. intel, Corsair,crucial

2. reliability, reliability, reliability


----------



## Strelok

Intel

Reliability + Speed

I actually would have one of these as a boot drive if I had the cash when I built this rig.


----------



## yoshigamer141

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Kingston and leaning toward intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Obviously the most of all three but it would go price > performance > support the brand gives


----------



## jhannah

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
performance, then price


----------



## Stiz99

1. crucial, samsung, and intel
2. reliability> performance> price / gb


----------



## Ace of Spades

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ and Cruicial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and size, i want the most bang for my buck, a good speed helps too


----------



## CudaBoy71

1. Crucial,Intel,Samsung,OCZ
2. Price and performance both with the biggest part of it being placed on performance..


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

#1: Intel, Crucial, Samsung, OCZ

#2: I'm always on a budget so $ vs. performance is always a big concern. Reliability is right up there along with customer service.

Thank you Intel and OCN for another great giveaway!


----------



## DraLLoC

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Size, Speed, Value


----------



## r!g!dRoo$tEURr

1. ocz, corsair

2. performance


----------



## recoton

intel.corsair or ocz

reliabilty,performance and good reviews


----------



## madsushi

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial and Intel. I typically buy Crucial for SATA 6Gbps speed and Intel for work or SATA2 boxes.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Brand. I know that Intel has very reliable SSDs, which is why I trust them for my work data.


----------



## Machiyariko

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial for sure, they seem to be the best price/performance at the moment.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
I really like a good price and the overall speed is a big plus.


----------



## Dtrain

1. Ocz, Intel, Crucial
2. Performance and Price


----------



## IntelCore2Super

i am in baby


----------



## torquejunky

1. Intel and Crucial

2. Performance and reliability.


----------



## rawfuls

1. All of the above, really...

2. Mainly price, price is a huge factor, then comes reliability, and then performance.
As long as it's faster than a conventional HDD, I'd be happy..


----------



## xutnubu

I don't live in the US, but I have an address in Miami for when I buy stuff there. Can I participate?


----------



## bosoxdanc

1. Intel, OCZ, or Crucual.

2. A combination of price, performance, and brand.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hartk1213

1) Ocz, Intel, corsair

2) performance, price

Thank you Intel for the awesome opportunity


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

need good price great prerformace and capacity for os and some games ideal 120 GB.


----------



## eurohaus

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Crucial

Price


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


*Crucial*
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


*Performance/Reliability*


----------



## TerminatorXT

Totally in.

*1.* Samsung, Intel, Corsair

*2.* Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## idiota115

Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability


----------



## aesthetics1

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ if their new controller performs as well as SandForce!

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

All about performance!


----------



## Halvis

1. Crucial, Kingston, Intel.

2. Price/Performance, cost and reliability.


----------



## FastCR

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, Intel, OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price


----------



## Crounching Tiger

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance


----------



## ocman

Thanks Chipp!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Answer: Intel and the rest have equal chances.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Answer: A combination of all three factors.*


----------



## my94r/t

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price/Performance, Reliability


----------



## Novae

US or Canada







This isn't fair, Britain always gets left out D:


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novae*
> 
> US or Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't fair, Britain always gets left out D:


I enter anyway, if I win I would gladly pay the postage and have done so in the past.


----------



## bwhiten

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Performance, reliability


----------



## a11an

In FTW!


----------



## jspanking

thinking about Intel, OCZ

Price, Performance (best bang for the buck)


----------



## rdf8960

1.intel, samsung
2.performance


----------



## Admiral Sauce

1. Intel, Samsung

2. Reliability; Dollar/GB ratio


----------



## LmG

1. I like my OCZ, but I think I'd like either a crucial or intel next

2. Performance and stability


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

In for sure.
1. Intel,kingston,patriot,muskin,crucial is not affordable in my country.

2. Price/Performance, reliability,and not more than 200e for 120gb.
Love sandforce performance but occurred problem draws me away slightly.


----------



## RhysLadhani

1. Crucial, OCZ, Intel
2. Price to storage capacity

I WANT IT!!!


----------



## shibbiness

1. Probably Intel, got an i7 2700k and a Intel extreme board for my soon to be built setup. Intel SSD would compliment it nicely.

2. Performance / Price is what I look at, particularly the price though.


----------



## clark_b

1. I like what I've seen from Intel, Samsung, and Crucial.

2. I look at price and brand.
I'd choose a slower performing SSD from a company with a good reputation for reliability over a really fast one from someone else.


----------



## popngen

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Crucial, Intel would be awesome but it's prohibitively expensive.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Reliability and price. Speed is secondary. Why? The inherit nature of an SSD is the access time for memory. I don't think anyone is going to see a difference if the access is at most O(1) difference between brands.


----------



## Arexniba

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*
*

Of course, I go with an Intel (it's what I use now).

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*I look for a combination.
*

Intel, because it's a well-known, reputable brand.
Price, because it's a tough economy nowadays.
Performance, it runs programs so much faster.


----------



## trevorb05

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ and crucial are on my consideration list for future SSD upgrade.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price is a big factor when selecting a SSD. But performance is the deal breaker when buying a ssd.


----------



## ocman

Thanks Chipp!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Answer: Intel and the rest have equal chances.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Answer: A combination of all three factors.*


----------



## YanYan001

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
All of the following: Price, Performance and Reliability.


----------



## bajchi

1.) Adata because theyre cheap and have good reviews

2.)i look at every thing from performance to aesthetics


----------



## Pings

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Performance


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

1. Intel, actually

2. Of the 3 listed, only price - Reliability, WinXP compatibility, and silence are my priorities

As an audiophile, I'm annoyed that my mechanical HDDs are the loudest thing in my PC (well, when the PSU was working anyway). All I really want is to replace my boot & applications drive with an SSD so that it's silent, but nobody makes a cheaper SSD with the focus on reliability rather than speed - they all sacrifice the reliability instead of than speed to make it cheaper.


----------



## SCshooter

1. Intel, Crucial
2. Reliability


----------



## EduFurtado

1. Intel, mostly because of what I learnt about their technologies in class.
2. Performance per price. I would also love to see great linux support.


----------



## Chainspell

1. Crucial or Kingston
2. Performance is #1, price is #2, reliability/longevity #3

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## gasguzziler

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and Price


----------



## Zeag

No love for Quebec again :'(


----------



## kyismaster

1. OCZ

2. Price/Performance/redundancy


----------



## Dr. Fragger

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price than performance.


----------



## toosurreal01

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*OCZ or Crucial*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements

*Performance and Price*


----------



## inzi

1. OCZ

2. Price and performance


----------



## phreakboy

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*OCZ or Intel*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements
*
Performance and Price both, though the reviews are important to!*


----------



## Faster_is_better

1. Intel, Crucial, Corsair

2. Price/GB and speed


----------



## shadman

1. Intel
They have been strong from the start and continue to be









2. Price
That has just always been me


----------



## Alwinp

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Durability, performance & price


----------



## kicked1102

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial and Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Have been using Samsung SSD now, so far it's very stable, so I would give it a try again. Also will try Intel and Crucial for their reputation.


----------



## OCScrub

1) Intel or Crucial most likely

2) Balance between performance and price.


----------



## ZombieEinstein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*


1. I was planning on replacing my boot drive with an SSD from either Intel or Crucial - though SSDs from Kingston and Mushkin have caught my eye with their latest generations

2. My general philosophy is there are three choices with any decision: Price (Per Gb), Quality/Performance (endurance, speed), Abilities/Features (MLC/SLC, SATAIII/SATAII, transfer kit included, etc.), and you can only have two. When it comes to picking two, it's Price and Quality/Performance, but if I find more than one that has a cheap price per Gb (and I don't consider drives smaller than 120Gb - preferably larger) and have good quality reviews, then I decide between features - SATA III over SATA II, SLC over eMLC over MLC (as rare as a cheap SLC drive is, and even rarer an eMLC drive at all).

If someone could release a 120Gb, or even a 240Gb, eMLC, SATA III, and a good controller, I would be willing to pay significantly more than I normally would for an SSD of similar size.


----------



## sizzflair

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements

Performance and brand


----------



## Thumper

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

OCZ and then Intel, Crucial or Kingston would be a possibility.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

Performance is first, price is next, and brand makes the final determination.


----------



## MAK7

*Greetings people, this is my first post here, and it's contest question







. Here's my answers for the questions :

1. OCZ Agility - For it's price / performance ratio.

2. Both Price & Performance, brand is important too as it promise quality & after sales service too.*


----------



## DragonCypher

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ - already have a Vertex II 60gb for my Windows drive, was planning on getting another soon for my laptop as it has dual hard drives.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Price first being a uni student.. then size and then maybe I'd look at reviews
So far I haven't seen anything overly bad said about any particular SSD's unlike other hardware so I don't favour any brands


----------



## strap624

1. Intel, crucial, corsair

2. performance/price ratio

In for the win!


----------



## intelman

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Performance and Price

THANKS


----------



## thenk83

1.) Intel

2.) Performance and failure rates. Where I work we've had a lot of SSD failures. The Intel SSD's that we have seem to have a lower failure rate.


----------



## Siigari

1. Definitely Intel or Corsair for my next upgrade.

2. I want reliability first, because losing a disk would be devastating. But because I'm spending a lot of money on a solid state, I want a noticeable performance increase over a standard hard drive.

I hope that satisfies the requirements to enter! Winning an Intel SSD would be fantastic! ;D


----------



## KyesaRRi

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I have had two SSD in my current PC (Corsair and Crucial), both of them have bitten the dust with the same issue (cant be seen by BIOS or Windows)
I would be looking at an Intel due to other brands just dying whenever they feel like it.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance and Price. I dont need something that is bleeding edge but i want something that is snappy enough to keep me happy.


----------



## Defiled

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I'm either going for a 120GB OCZ or Samsung SSD, depending on the cost and comparable statistics between the two (a live demo would be great, but nobody locally does it - so I'll be forced to do this via industry posted information).

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Honestly, if price is a selling point, it's the very last one that I'll look at. I want a company that has a long-standing reputation (brand), as well as performance. If I can trust a company due to their industry resume (for lack of a better term) and their equipment seems to have good statistics and/or reviews, I'll go for that. A cheap, non-veteran brand is not for me.


----------



## andynolife

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Currently having a X25-M 80GB, 160GB, and also a X25-V 40GB, all Gen 2.
My next SSD will have to have better performance than my current G2 reasonably, especially in the write performance and the same kind of reliability.


----------



## BiN4RY

1. OCZ
2. Price and Performance


----------



## Max!

1. If I could afford them, id buy an intel SSD for my next upgrade, or corsair because Ive always respected that brand.
2. Size for the price. has to be 64 GB or more so i know i have room for all the programs i could ever want. I also usually either ask on these forums or a good friend, who is more techie than I am.


----------



## allupinya

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

_Corsair for warranty or Intel for epeen, maybe even Patriot because they have been stepping up their game._

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Mainly price, an "average" ssd is still a huge performance increase over an "average" hdd. Performance... ehh not work the extra cash imo.


----------



## Princess Garnet

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Intel and/or Crucial.

*What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Reliability, size, and price, in no real order. Performance is there, too, but it's a presumed given with SSDs, so unless it lags real bad or something, I don't mind if it isn't the fastest. Something reliable is a must. I'm waiting for SSDs to get bigger and cheaper too.


----------



## mrinnocent

intel, ocz
price, performance


----------



## Crynix

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
I generally look into Crucial and Intel SSDs.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
The most important factor for me is price/reliability. I want a good drive that's cheap and runs quickly.


----------



## porschedrifter

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ, but would like to see what Intel has to offer.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Definitely price then performance.


----------



## addest3

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance and Brand

Thanks for the opportunity







!


----------



## djglenn

1. Intel, Corsair, Samsung
2. Performance


----------



## Blackops_2

1.) Looking at intel, patriot, and corsair.

2.) Both


----------



## BOB850123

1. The main two brands I am currently considering are Intel and OCZ.
2. I primarily look for the best combination of price, performance, and drive capacity.


----------



## 4evrplan

1. OCZ
2. Price and performance.


----------



## DarkRyder

1.) corsair force series, ocz vertex 3, intel 320 series / they all sound good.

2.) reliability / speed / cost , in that order


----------



## qlum

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ but really I am not even considering going to ssd for my next upgrade

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, and brand


----------



## Bridden

I like Corsair. Doing pretty good in my current rig... but only because intel is out of my (money) reach.

I would be looking for a decent pricetag with good performance.
If I have to pay an extra 100$ for 50m/s, then no thanks. But if I'm buying a SSD, I guess price really isn't that much of a problem. heh


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Intel, OCZ, Crucial, or Patrioit Memory
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


I find the size I want first then I compare performance because I want to start with the top of the class. From there I compare prices and look at the cost/performance ratio and maybe try to find one on sale to get the best bang for my buck!


----------



## RCPilotJAE

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Intel, OCZ, Samsung
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


A combination of preformance and brand, then price.


----------



## Mad Bomber

1. Intel, Corsair,Samsung

2) Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## idaWHALE

Crucial
Price and Perfrormance (Brand is irrelivant if it meets/excedes my expectations)


----------



## burntheskies

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*INTEL, OCZ,KINGSTON,SAMSUNG.*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*PERFORMANCE , PRICE , BRAND*


----------



## joshlete

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I am mostly looking for Intel, but any company with a good rep would do.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and performance. I like to find the best bang for the buck even if it is slightly lower performance.


----------



## jj_sky5000

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Kingston or Patriot Memory,

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

Performance & Brand


----------



## Linyoa

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

I look for the cheapest high performance drive available. Storage is good but secondary, and so long as a drive gets good reviews I don't care about brand.


----------



## Kirmie

1. OCZ
2. Price and reliability since any SSD has more than enough speed for me ATM.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

1. Crucial or Intel
2. Price and performance


----------



## lowkickqop

1. OCZ
2. Price


----------



## conzilla

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
OCZ,INTEL

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Price.


----------



## goodwidp

1) Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory

2) Price, capacity, reliability, performance


----------



## Hatfieco

IN

1. Gskill, Intel, Crucial, OCZ. In that order.

2. A combination of price/performance. Its gotta perform well but not looking to pay a huge name premium....


----------



## makol

1. Samsung, Corsair, OCZ

2. Price and reliability


----------



## Lefty67

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*
Next one I was looking to grab an OCZ*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*A nice price/performance ratio.*


----------



## JY

1.Kingston.
2.Performance.


----------



## Taiwanese

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Performance


----------



## buddhistiC

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Price, and reliability. I always dig through reviews. Other brands tend to have either very happy or very distraught customers. (Failures after 1-2 months)


----------



## EliteGhost

*1. Intel, Corsair, OCZ*

*2. Performance, Price*

I really could use a ssd with my new computer I am building.


----------



## PFiddles

1) Intel, Crucial

2) Price/Performance, Reliability, Customer Service


----------



## profit8652

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and Price
A friend of mine has the 80Gb Intel one, and I have been quite impressed by its performance.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

1) From what I've heard Crucial and Intel are some of the best so most likely one of them
2) It has to be a balance between price and performance.


----------



## CTC626

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial.

2. Performance and reliability!


----------



## MT SOL

1. Samsung

2. Performance


----------



## Apt Quadruped

1. Intel, Samsung, OCZ
2. I look for a modest price (<$100), one of the brands listed above, and performance that makes it worth the cost.


----------



## infernal rodent

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel,their pricing is kind of high,but they produce really reliable tech.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price,performance,capacity,not necessarily in that order.


----------



## uperesonic

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
OCZ, Kingston, Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Performance and Price


----------



## Flatteus

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, performance, reliability


----------



## noversion1

LUCCCCKKY!!!

*1.* OCZ and crucial for reliability. Samsung from experience and cheap, yet high quality HDDs.
*2.* The price/performance ratio is usually the deciding factor for me.
Brand doesn't matter..... of course it can't be really unreputable, and/or has bad reviews.


----------



## boywelcome

in
1) intel
2) combination of these elements


----------



## xcavars

1. http://www.hardware-revolution.com/best-ssd-hdd-december-2011/ according to that site I would get the intel SSD. but i would get any in the end. SSD would be a big boon to my system.

2. When it comes to choosing any component I mainly get what i find most reliable and reputable. To get myself the best money can buy. cause i dont have much money it helps getting something I know will last.


----------



## Macke93

1. Crucial or Corsair
2. Performance


----------



## blobesyo

*1 . haven't looked into detail but considering any Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung

2. price performance and reliability*


----------



## minoo66

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and Price, best ratio performance/price


----------



## TheGrayDon10

1. I'd get a crucial or an ocz, i guess. if i could afford an ssd.

2. I'd be looking for price, performance, and capacity. And ofcourse longevity


----------



## iZnoGouD

1)Intel
2)Price,Performance and reliability


----------



## Bloodfire

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
I was looking at Crucial or Intel mostly...

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
I look for performance above and beyond anything else! OCN way


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN!

1. Intel, Crucial
2. I look for a combination of price and performance. I try to get as much bang for my buck.
I would look at the brand before price and performance though, I would want to go with a reliable brand (Intel, Crucial).


----------



## oblistar

1.Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2.Price, Performance


----------



## HAF_wit

What the heck, I'll give it a shot.









*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Mushkin, Intel, Corsair, Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price is definitely a factor, but the adage of "you get what you pay for" certainly can apply. I would have to say it is a definite combination of all the aforementioned elements on top of a brand's reputation. OCZ is a great example of a brand that once was known for providing a lot of top-notch products at a competitive price, but sadly are now known for poor customer service and quality control issues.

Good luck, all!


----------



## Bassdoken

1. Crucial, Patriot, Intel

2. Performance and brand (which imo ties in reliability)


----------



## supra_rz

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Performance


----------



## Compaddict

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Crucial or Intel

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

In order:

Brand (Dependable)
Performance
Price


----------



## Chiefpuff420

1. Intel, OCZ, Corsair.

2. Performance.

3. Thanks !


----------



## lbdeuce

1> Corsair, Crucial and Intel

2> Price and Performance


----------



## bituser

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*
Intel, Kingston, Crucial in that order
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price plays a huge role in the choice for me. I like to weigh up price and storage when it comes to SSDs


----------



## TheDark

In! Thanks a lot for the opportunity.

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Reliable company, a fair price, and good performance.


----------



## azcrazy

in

ocz,intel,corsair or kingston

price/performance


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

- Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

- Performance


----------



## thatrodbloke

1. Currently looking for either a Crucial or Samsung SSD.

2. Definitely a combination of price and performance.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## RjBass

1. Intel and OCZ

2. Performance especially when it comes to longevity.


----------



## dafootballer

1. Intel

2. Combo of price and performance


----------



## darkshadowqc

1.Intel

2.Reliability,Performance and good support.


----------



## dberladyn

1.Intel

2.Reliability, Performance, and Brand. Intel won me over with their first drives, now it'll be hard for me to change. Currently running a 510 series.


----------



## calavera

1. Crucial, Corsair, Intel, Samsung

2. Price>Performance/Reliablity


----------



## Stiltz85

1. Corsair or Intel

2. Performance


----------



## Aleckazee

1. Intel, OCZ

2. Price and brand


----------



## robert125381

1)ocz
2)price


----------



## razr m3

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, really any









2. Price. Even if the performance isn't superb, it'll be better than a platter drive.


----------



## Khaotik55

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, or other stable brand.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
*speed:stability of the controller* ratio.


----------



## scottalot

1. Intel, OCZ, (Corsair)
2. Price, Performance


----------



## Mithinco

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Performance


----------



## illsupra

1.) Intel, OCZ

2.) Reliability, Performance


----------



## kignt

1. Samsung, Mushkin, Patriot

2. Reliability (low failure rate and resistant to degrade from writes, and automatic-maintenance to keep stock performance), and Performance (higher 4k random reads like '50MB/s' and up), Price (close or below $1 per GB)


----------



## cwegga

1. Corsair, Samsung, Intel or Kingston

2. Mostly Price+Performance, brand matters some but SSDs cost enough that getting one in a useful size is pretty expensive.


----------



## Kantastic

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

In order of preference: Intel, Crucial, Samsung, Corsair, [insert all other brands here], and last and absolutely least OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Reliability more so than performance, which is why I ordered my list for question 1 the way I did.


----------



## dodgemagna

1. OCZ, Intel & Corsair

2. Most Of All Performance! But A Reasonable Price Still Important While Buying An SSD.


----------



## BSOD666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...


Crucial, Intel, Samsung
I prefer the performance ratio to be higher, unless it is ridiculous and can basically get the same thing for a cheaper price.


----------



## alex1_kgr

1. Corsair, OCZ, Intel

2. Performance and Price


----------



## joe50000

1. Intel or Samsung

2. Brand because of reliability. Speed tends to be splitting hairs for me.


----------



## smartasien

in.

i was looking into getting a cheaper kingston. 64gb just to see what all the ssd commotions about.

i'm looking for price mainly. i hear the performance is still night and day compared to normal sata drives.


----------



## juraj74

1. Intel , Crucial
2. Stability , reliability , no BSOD

That´s why i have Intel SSD in my system.


----------



## silt96

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination of all of the these.


----------



## Tre

1. Crucial and Intel

2. Price and performance


----------



## verbatim81973

1. Samsung
2. Price/ Performance


----------



## scottsee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

1. Crucial M4
2. Price per giga / speeds / reviews

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Phillychuck

1) Intel (already own one)
2) Reliability, Price, Performance


----------



## rivaldog

In please









1) Intel and Crucial are the top two picks right now

2) Price/Performance and Price/Capacity ratios are the two most important things I consider when it comes to SSD's/storage in general.


----------



## Geonzi

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel and OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performancerice Ratio and a look at the reviews.


----------



## Blackout621

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel or Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Price/performance ratio and reliability.


----------



## Aulex

1. OCZ, intel, crucial

2. Price, reliability, company reputation for support


----------



## edalbkrad

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Patriot, Kingston and intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
I consider price and performance. I dont care about brands.


----------



## bruflot

1. Kingston or OCZ

2. Performance


----------



## Kritz

1. Intel, Crucial.

2. Price/Performance.


----------



## quickgroth

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## raffiy

1: Intel, Corsair
2: Performance per Price


----------



## Clockster

1: Intel, Patriot

2: Price + Performance


----------



## ActionHobo

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial.
2. I look for a good bang/buck ratio.


----------



## Hogwasher

1. open to any brand
2. most bang for the buck. Performance and storage space wise


----------



## chaddawkins

1- Intel
2- Performance/Brand


----------



## Dagnasty

1. Crucial or Intel

2. I look for the best price vs performance ratio while attempting to maintain my brand loyalties


----------



## ocpokey

Always love these contests, even if I never win









1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

If I were going to upgrade I'd probably be looking at Intel, Crucial and Corsair the most seriously. I'd of course consider all brands (OCZ and whoever) if the conditions were right, but those would be my first stops.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Brand is not a factor for me, as I've seen even the most reputable brand occasionally put out a sub-par product line.
I look for Price, performance and reviews of manufacturer quality/reliability on the specific product in question.


----------



## CULLEN

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Only Intel.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Reliability above all.


----------



## _Chimera

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
The best price to size ratio.


----------



## Prolog

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Price/Performance


----------



## matt_s989

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2. Performance and reliability


----------



## nategr8ns

1. Intel/OCZ
2. price/performance mostly. Warranty and customer service matter too.


----------



## Wam7

1. Crucial, Corsair, OCZ

2. Price, then Performance.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

IN!

1. crucial or kingston are two brands i would be looking for to purchase an ssd

2. when selecting an ssd price/capacity ratio is what i am looking into most.


----------



## shirouta183

ocz or kingston and combo of brand and price


----------



## dchen12

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, OCZ, and Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, performance, and reliability


----------



## Slaximus

1) Crucial, Intel
2) Performance in comparison to Price


----------



## Anferny

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Intel, Crucial, Samsung*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*Performance, Price, combo of the two in that order*


----------



## superfluousness

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. I'd like it to be moderately priced, and a decent performance, good performance for it's value.


----------



## spaceballsrules

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, or Mushkin

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Brand first, then price, then performance.


----------



## joomax

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
For the price they are at the moment I expect strong performance.
At the same time, though, I'm looking for the sweet spot with enough space for OS/Games, yet won't blow my budget.


----------



## janas19

Aw yeah! Count me in.

1. Intel, Samsung, Kingston
2. Brand and performance


----------



## Glouffer

1. Crucial and Samsung

2. Price and reliability


----------



## Nooblit

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, and OCZ.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price. SSD's are way too expensive for me to even think about upgrading to one.


----------



## ekser87

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, Reliability, Performance


----------



## AlCapwnt

1. Intel, Crucial, Corsair

2. Price/Performance and Reliability


----------



## Flyingears

1. Intel, Patriot, and OCZ

2. Definitely price. I cant afford to have my storage medium cost more than my processor and graphics card together. Then i would say performance. Would rather have a very quick operating system only drive than a slower drive that contains everything


----------



## Jeevezzz

1. Intel, OCZ

2. Price/Performance


----------



## makrishero

1.Intel,Kingston,Crucial
2performance and value above all off course


----------



## NitroNarcosis

1. Intel or Crucial

2. a good Priceerformance Ratio, but overall serious reliability.


----------



## Caphead78

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung
2. Reliability, Price/GB, Performance (in that order)


----------



## compmaster

1. Corsair, Samsung

2. I look at price first, then performance a close second. Even if it is the cheapest, if it doesn't perform it is the worthless to me.


----------



## Arimis5226

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial, OCZ, and Intel...in that order.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and price. Performance first.


----------



## JKClubs

1. Intel, Crucial and Samsung
2. Price and reliability.


----------



## Rit

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

First off, I'd just love to even have an SSD since I've never had one before. But based on doing research and from word of mouth, I've heard good things about Intel and Crucial.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements*

Price > Life Time Frame > Performance... Brand isn't imporant as long as it does what it's suppose to do and for a long time.


----------



## butchie52651

Intel

Combination of price and performance


----------



## scrotes

1. intel, crucial

2. price for performance


----------



## Dethredic

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price / Linux support


----------



## Wasting Away

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Price/Performance, reliability of brand


----------



## imtmthepro

Brand: intel or ocz

I look for both performance and price.


----------



## woonasty

1.) Intel and Crucial

2.) Best bang for buck--it's a quadruple recession... and also performance.


----------



## tier

1. Intel or Crucial

2. Definitely looking at bang for buck... price/performance.


----------



## imadude10

1. I definitely prefer Intel. My current SSD has given me no issues and has performed flawlessly. The only other brand I might consider would be Samsung.

2. I look at Price/GB as well as performance. Also, a history of common issues turns me off to a specific brand or controller (Early Sandforce for example)

Thanks!


----------



## Game Addicted

1. OCZ, Mushkin,Corsair

2. Price, Reliability,Warranty


----------



## neurotix

1. Intel, OCZ or Crucial

2. Price, Performance. My rig is a price/performance rig sans SSD so I try and squeeze as much performance out of it as I can for the lowest dollar, often working with what I already have available. Capacity (price/GB) also matters.


----------



## Skysec

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

OCZ or Patriot. Though I have been shopping around and Intel has been climbing the list.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Price is an important issue. Since the SSD's cannot take as much rewriting as a traditional HD yet. The number of bit swapping and rewriting wear the solid state memory down. So price and durability is the main thing that I look at.


----------



## gunhound45

1. OCZ
2. Price/Performance ratio


----------



## R4ndomName

I'm definitely looking forward to upgrading to an Intel 320 series SSD! if you know what im sayin haha, and since im a gamer preformance is also an influencial key thing!


----------



## VoodooKnight

1. Crucial,Intel
2. Reliability, Performance


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> *Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*


hehehe no one likes Quebec


----------



## DuckYy

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial although I haven't been keeping up with the current trends. It seems everyone recommends this when someone asks for a suggestion.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price first and performance/reliability is a close second.


----------



## theyellowlemon

1. Intel

2. Durability, access time, iops, throughput, price, and capacity in that order from most to least important.


----------



## phichong

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel, OCZ, and Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,*
Performance and Reliability


----------



## SQUIDPANTS

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Was looking at going with an OCZ

What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance,


----------



## Bedinski

1. Intel
2. Performance and Price


----------



## sublimejhn

1. Intel or Crucial

2. A combination of price and performance


----------



## The Master Chief

1. Intel and Samsung

2. Price to performance


----------



## roybracer

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price!!

Reliability and performance is already an expectation - typically the target price for 128GB or lower capacities should be no more than £1 per GB and that price per GB should reduce the higher the capacity eg: £128 for a 128GB, £230 for a 256MB, £430 for 512MB


----------



## Biokinetica

1) Crucial, Samsung & Intel
2) Reliability and hardware compatibility.

Since SATA III SSDs are here, "performance" is less of an issue. They're all fast now. My OCZ Vertex 2 just died 2 weeks ago, and hasn't been replaced yet!


----------



## Captain Han

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Reliability first, performance second


----------



## wtomlinson

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price/performance, good customer service.


----------



## ubunix

1. Intel, samsung

2. Performance and reliability are keen!


----------



## H969

1 Intel

2 reliability, performance


----------



## vulpecula

1. Intel / OCZ
2. Price / Performance


----------



## Coma

edit: I can't read


----------



## yomama9388

Count me in!

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I'm looking into getting an SSD at the moment and the brands that came up for me were intel, crucial, and samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price/performance/reliability. Brand doesn't matter to me as long as the product satisfies these three criteria.


----------



## mxthunder

1. OCZ or Intel
2. performance/reliability.


----------



## realcyberbob

1. Intel

2. Price / gb, then performance


----------



## culexor

1. corsair, patriot, intel, samsung, crucial

2. price & performance


----------



## PCModderMike

SO in!

1. Considering a Crucial M4 for my next build, because I already have one, but it's small and would like to add another for a RAID setup.

2. I look for good prices, but also I want good quality as well. So I go over as many as reviews and user experiences I can find before deciding on a brand and price.


----------



## Deathviper

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## MakubeX

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Reliability, Performance and lastly price (although still important).


----------



## 1slobalt12

1- Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2- Performance for price, reliability and customer service of the brand


----------



## SamuelL421

OCZ and intel are the two brands I'm considering.

Performance factors in, no one wants a slow ssd, but the largest concern has to be price for me.


----------



## pimpsqweek

Intel all the way.
the crippling price O.O


----------



## synergy989

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*
OCZ or Corsair (have yet to read anything about Intel so I would by lying)
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

SATA 3 with fast read write (kind of hand in hand) as in reality that's he whole point of an SSD - if I wanted space I would go with a HDD.

Thanks Intel and overclock.net for running the draw, love communities that care about their members - Goodluck to everyone,

Syn


----------



## blade19

1. all of the above, including other - depends on #2 below
2. performance per unit price

thanks


----------



## mlcollins33

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, Reliability


----------



## kdb424

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability. They make the best, and I won't buy anything else.


----------



## i got dat ku5h

plextor, samsung,and intel

price and performance

IN


----------



## capitalj

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price and reliability for the most part!


----------



## Diminished

Q.1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

A.1 Intel for sure! Right now I have OCZ and it is not as fast as I thought it was going to be.

Q.2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

A.2 Performance per dollar. Price is never an issue but always better to get good stuff at discounted prices.


----------



## J.Harris

1. Intel

2. Price and Performance

Thanks!


----------



## Noctred

1. Crucial
2. Performance


----------



## nelson

Intel

Price, reliability, performance. In that order. Although to elaborate; price and reliability are not preferences to most people but limits and requirements respectively. Meaning that I already have a maximum price or budget in my head and would not purchase a product with questionable reliability. Therefore performance is really the only factor I would need to consider when comparing drives.


----------



## Super304

1. Intel/OCZ

2. Price/Performance - nice ratio of the two.


----------



## AeroZ

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ, Crucial, Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Brand. After that I look if the price and performance are in balance.


----------



## oasis789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


I'm considering all brands, but I'm especially looking to Kingston and Corsair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Performance, because look, I'm getting an SSD because I want speed, and I also want reliability so my data doesn't get lost. Brand only as an indicator of reliability/performance. Price? you get what you pay for


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oasis789*
> 
> I'm considering all brands, but I'm especially looking to Kingston and Corsair.
> Performance, because look, I'm getting an SSD because I want speed, and I also want reliability so my data doesn't get lost. Brand only as an indicator of reliability/performance. Price? you get what you pay for


Any SSD out there on the market right now is gonna be lightning fast.


----------



## Serious Dude

in soooooooo in this!!!!!
1. crucial
2. reliability + price to performance ratio
anyways thanks for the opportunity and congrats to the winner in advance!!!!


----------



## jmmm7519

Intel, OCZ, Crucial and samsung are the first brand choices that come to mind for my next SSD upgrade.

When looking to buy a fairly new technology such as a SSD drive, reliability is my first conern, then price and last performance. So my choice boils down to the more trusted brand and price.


----------



## smoothjk

1. Either Intel or OCZ

2. A combination of these elements, including capacity (important to have at least 80GB, IMO).


----------



## Falcanium

1. Corsair
2. Performance, Price


----------



## mordak

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Combination of price and performance


----------



## Jarobata

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Reliability and price/GB


----------



## rwiera

1. OCZ first and Intel second.

2. Performance and ONLY PERFORMANCE!!!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

1. Crucial, Samsung and Intel.
2. Combination of price / performance and reliability - reliability being slightly more important than performance.


----------



## ghiles234

1. Intel, OCZ and crucial

2. A combination


----------



## xk3tchuPx

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Combination


----------



## greygoose

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel and Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

I'm looking at price and performance first and size and cost afterwards. I would buy the highest performing drive and reduce cost by buying a smaller drive. This means that SSD isn't feasible for storage for me. Only for a boot device and to load applications off of.


----------



## daltontechnogeek

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Patriot, Crucial, Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Usually price to performance, and if I can even afford it


----------



## tron411

1- for any future upgrades i will be looking at the intel 320 or 510 series of ssd's
the kingston ssd @sata 3 speed seems to be a possibility as well

2-As most of us base purchases on price first and specs 2nd, it is also as important to read as many reviews of the product before you decide.

Thanks tron411


----------



## UEndHere

1. Intel, Corsair, Samsung
2.Price (since big SSDs are a fortune) but also look for performance


----------



## Sokvichet

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
OCZ. I LOVE my past 4 Vertex-3 drives. Insanely fast and reliable so far.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Performance primarily. Price is the differentiator between several similarly performing drives.


----------



## graphicsman

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## cjerry

Next Drive: intel SSD

Requirement sequence: Dependability; Longevity; Less noise; Speed

Business application; Home office

Thank You,

[email protected]


----------



## TimZ

1) Intel, Samsung
2) Performance, Reliability


----------



## Baron Munchause

#1: Crucial

#2: Performance then Brand. If your going to spend $$$ you better make sure you get more bang for the buck.


----------



## yogensha

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Performance, price, then brand


----------



## i got dat ku5h

samsung

performance

IN


----------



## DrFPS

intel and or OCZ.

Both price and performance when converted to $$$/GB.


----------



## Hildolf

In.

1. Samsung, Intel, OCZ

2. Price.


----------



## hypez604

1. Corsair, OCZ
2. Performance, Reliability


----------



## maradnus270

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Shiyaroku

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Corsair, Intel, or OCZ,
*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Both price and performance


----------



## LuminatX

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

OCZ, Intel, Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price to Performance ratio is key, also not looking to pay over $1 a GB.


----------



## Sturdius

1. Intel
2. Reliability. My current SSD has a Sandforce controller, which is notoriously _un_reliable.


----------



## peck1234

1. I tend to like OCZ/Intel.

2. Reliably and read/write speeds over 500MB per second. SSD must support S.M.A.R.T. Also its nice if they throw in a 3.5 adapter.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234*
> 
> 1. I tend to like OCZ/Intel.
> 
> 2. Reliably and read/write speeds over 500MB per second. SSD must support S.M.A.R.T. Also its nice if they throw in a 3.5 adapter.


I can't exactly relate reliability with OCZ..


----------



## Joeful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> I can't exactly relate reliability with OCZ..


I can.


----------



## darkquiet

1. *Samsung*, *Corsair,* and *OZC* are the SSD that I am currently considering for purchase. In most reviews I find that Corsair has the best over all performance out of the three.
2. Most companies that are manufacturing SSD have names we know. Crucial, ADATA, Kingston, OZC, Samsung, Corsair, etc, have all been making memory for years, and most of us have used these names in our rigs without fail. With this in mind *price and performance in that order our the most important things to consider.* With all these companies building their reputation on reliability, you can rest assured that no matter witch SSD you buy, you will get a great product by any of these companies.


----------



## qazzaq2004

1. Crucial or Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Cmoney

In, thanks for the opportunity!

1) Intel, Crucial
2) A combination of Price, Performance, & good customer reviews


----------



## Kegler

1. Intel or Samsung
2. The key is a combination between price/performance, and good support from the MFR.


----------



## Ouija

1. Intel, Corsair, Cruciail
2. Performance AND Brand.


----------



## deadremix

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
_i usually go for OCZ when it comes to SSD_

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
_i actually look for price for performance also brand plays a big role in my decision on which to buy_


----------



## bcham

in
1, crucial
2,reliability


----------



## Jolting

I was thinking about a Crucial for my Laptop, its standard HDD is malfunctioning.

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Reliability and then (Cost+Performance)


----------



## MrLinky

1. Crucial
2. Price and Performance


----------



## Kilkin

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Reliability and Performance

Too bad I can´t qualify


----------



## ggazaryan

_1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?_
Intel, Corsair
_2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?_
Price-performance

Dear Santa and OCN...)


----------



## tha d0ctor

I plan on buying Intel
Because of the Brand

- I'm so in


----------



## TheOcelot

In









1. Intel, Corsair, Mushkin

2. Performance and price per gig


----------



## i got dat ku5h

Intel

Performance

In


----------



## Chairman

Intel
Performance


----------



## auroraborealis

Count me in!

1. Intel, Samsung

2. Price and performance


----------



## HeartofShadows

How fun!

1.Corsair and kingston

2.Performance and price second.


----------



## venom132

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Samsung, Patriot Memory,

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Combination of Performance and Brand


----------



## gooddog

1. Crucial
2. Performance


----------



## takt

1) Intel
2) Reliability


----------



## shacky

1. Intel, love your products

2. Performance, Reliability


----------



## Pagoda_Man

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance and reliability first, price second.


----------



## piksu

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel / Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance, price and brand.

Merry christmas everyone.


----------



## blueslobster

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Performance, Price


----------



## KaciFox

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


I would go with either Intel or OCZ. I already have an intel SSD in my laptop (though 60gb)
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


I go by a combination of things. price is one thing but performance is really the big picture


----------



## Alpha1411

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I would get a kingston hyperx because it is fast and looks good

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*
A combination of all of the these. but mostly performance


----------



## Lampen

Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Combination of all of these elements.


----------



## gengineer

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Ans- I would like to consider on the Samsung 830 series of desktop. coz it has good looks, slim and most it is superb performer.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Ans- First of all I consider the Performance of SSD, then the price matters, and brand is nothing if any brand is making such superb performers SSDs.


----------



## KILLER_K

1) Intel, Ocz and Patriot

2) Price and Performance

Thanks


----------



## Awsan

1-samsung,ocz,crucial,intel
2-preformance, reliability


----------



## PeaYce

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2.Performance and reliability then price


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Kingston
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Price including rebates and specials and s/h charges.


----------



## sirch2

1. Intel

2. Performance, price


----------



## Averwind

1 - Intel, Crucial

2 - Price/performance and reliability.


----------



## DUpgrade

1. Intel or Corsiar
2. Performance and Price (Closer to $1/GB better)


----------



## whiteteeth

1. Kingston

2. price & reliability


----------



## Kaine

1. Intel or Crucial.

2. Price/Performance.


----------



## Mergatroid

Great contest.

1: Any brand if it gets good reviews. Intel is always on the top of that list, Patriot has done good by me, and I love Corsair products. Those three companies would be at the top of my list.

2: Reliability is number one in my book, followed by price and then performance. The performance of SSDs are all so good compared to mechanical hard drives that I have to leave it in last spot.


----------



## cappy

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
All depends on price / performance. I would consider any brand.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, performance, reliability and customer support. Warranty plays a big role in a decision.


----------



## Hawkman

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
I would get Intel and Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance and reliability, which comes with brand names usually.


----------



## [email protected]

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial and Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, brand, and performance (all of which are what made me decide on my Crucial M4).


----------



## wontonforevuh

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Kingston, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Combo of all three


----------



## broken pixel

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
One more OCZ Vertex 60G since I have 3 already running RAID 0

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and what type of controller the SSD has


----------



## Darkbluexplorer

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

>> Currently I run a 64 GB Samsung. I want to upgrade to Intel or OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

>> There are reasons for these choices which include reliability, customer service reports and private experiences dealing with the company's previously mentioned, ease of use/setup, specs, and previous experiences with the company's equipment.


----------



## mhocker10

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other? - *KINGSTON* -

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements? - *Performance and Reliability* -


----------



## tsm106

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel, OCZ

2. Performance and Price


----------



## restless10e

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Just bought a Corsair GT 120GB and love it...so maybe Corsair, Intel, or Crucial
*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*
I typically take all 3 into account.. my main priority is the performance of the drive within a reasonable price range and the name brand tends to seal the deal.


----------



## kiwibuddy

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Corsair, OCZ, Intel, and Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price to performance ratio.

*Thank you for this awesome opportunity.*


----------



## BubMcZombieFace

1
Intel is the best from what I have seen, so far. *I have Samsung RAM so I am considering a SSD from them.* If I can't budget an intel unit.

2
Price-Is what always holds the masses back from having the best.
Brand-I want my parts to match when they can.*
Performance-Is what we all want, but will we pay?


----------



## Phenomanator53

1, Intel, Kingston
2. Price, Reliability


----------



## Snipe07

1. Crucial, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## FreekyGTi

1. Crucial and Intel

2. Price and Reliability


----------



## X-Nine

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Combination of Brand, Price, and Performance.


----------



## slyoteboy

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Mostly performance.


----------



## Cassull

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel or Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and reliability.


----------



## JollyGiant13

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial M4 64GB

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance for the price and reliability.


----------



## refeek

_1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?_

I will probably never buy anything other than an Intel SSD for my own computer. I like to use a single drive for the most part, and they are by far the most reliable. Although they may not be as fast as the Crucial M4s or the Vertex 3's, they have a failure rate far below both of those. Most certainly my top choice in an SSD.

_2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?_

All 3. I mainly look for the Price/performance ratio, however like I said above, my main concern is failure rate and MTBF. These are my greatest factors above all else, which is why I choose Intel.


----------



## Darkcyde

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I usually run Corsiar SSDs

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance is the number one priority.


----------



## Tuthsok

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Performance


----------



## SwishaMane

In bruhz

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Performance


----------



## xtclocker

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Just price.


----------



## DSF_x

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price performance ratio, i will pay a little bit extra for more performance, although i paid more for slightly less purely because i have heard intel drives are some of the best.


----------



## frigginacky

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price & performance primarily. The exact brand is secondary.


----------



## Ecotox

1. Intel

2.performance / price

IM in!


----------



## Maddoxman

In

- Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

50/50 Price vs Performance


----------



## kzinti1

IN!

1. My 4th Crucial M4 256GB SSD. Whenever they get back in stock. They sell out almost immediately.

2. Equally; Performance, Reliability and Cost. The M4's have all three, but I'm more than willing to give Intel a go.


----------



## jbooth45

Werd!

1. Samsung, Kingston, Intel

2. I always go performance/quality first, the rest works itself out.

G'luck


----------



## tipo33

1. samsung, or intel
2. oddly enough - capacity


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

1: OCZ, Intel

2: Price, Space.

Thanks for the giveaway - Hope I win!


----------



## Horsemama1956

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## neatname

I had been looking mostly at Intel SSDs. Price is the most important part to me.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ seems like a popular brand but if Intel can win me over...

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance of course, brand for reliability with a touch of the fanboy inside of me.


----------



## ShadowFire

1. Considering Intel, OCZ, and Samsung

2. I look at price, brand, performance. Weighing in what people say about customer service. Just in case there is problems.


----------



## gamadaya

1. Crucial, Intel
2. Reliability


----------



## notwil

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. Performance


----------



## mrpurplehawk

1. Intel, crucial

2. performance and reliability


----------



## nolonger

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price to performance ratio is very important. I'm willing to drop a little performance if it means a few extra gigabytes of storage.


----------



## evilferret

Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Probably a Crucial M4.

What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price to performance. As long as the company honors warranty, don't really care who gets my money.

Thanks for the give-away!


----------



## MooseHead

I'm in to try an win one!

1. Either patriot, corsair, or kingston.

2. When looking for a SSD, I look for speed and price. Also reliability of brands.


----------



## Ryche222

1. *Crucial or Intel*. Both of these manufacturer's have proven track records of producing a quality product that delivers performance and reliability.

2. When selecting an SSD, the main issue for me is reliability. The brand sells itself based on proven track record. Performance in my opinion relies heavily on the user given the array of the SSD. Reliability is will it work and perform each and every time; that is what I ask myself before I open my wallet.

-Ryche


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot ,corsair by far the best brands out there!
i look for performance,fast!,relible,and not crashes and just a really good drive to boot from !!!!!!!! ive owned something from all of these brands never fail me !


----------



## Zvejniex

1) Intel
2) Price/Performance


----------



## arkray

Intel Kingston and Samsung.My brands!!
And i will look for Price and Performance!


----------



## frankth3frizz

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance to price ratio I guess.


----------



## 2002dunx

As an early investor in an Intel SSD, a larger one would be nice now !
Although I have heard good things about the Crucial M4 as well.

If intel works for me ( still !) then it must be bomb-proof , it has to be reliability first followed by performance for me !

dunx


----------



## crashnburn_819

1. Corsair
2. Capacity/price, performance


----------



## Trials

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Reliability and Performance


----------



## kirb112

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*OCZ or Intel*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
*A combination of performance and brand*


----------



## Davayy

Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Crucial,Samsung

What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price

Price and performance, to some extent a reliable brand.


----------



## axellerate

Good questions...

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Most probably Kingston. I've heard/read great things.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price!

Most bang for the buck! It would be absurd to spend lots of money for a SLIGHT increase in performance. (just like the gamer complex with the 2500k vs the 2600k







).


----------



## l1o2l

1. Intel, OCZ
2. Price, Performance, Brand, and Reliability


----------



## Quantum Reality

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel or OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

Price and brand. Price because SSDs are still kind of pricy, and brand because the SSD reliability is important and some brands have not been as good as others. I've heard good things about Intel's and OCZ's though.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

_I'm mostly considering Crucial, but I'm open towards Intel, Samsung, Mushkin and maybe even Transcend._

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

_I look very much for the price/performance ratio. Price is also very important for me, and I will not go above 128 Gb._


----------



## NameMakingSux

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial

2. Price and Performance


----------



## Dalchi Frusche

Been looking at a possibly a Intel or Kingston.

My main considerations are brand and price.... not worried about performance b/c anything will be faster than the old PATA drives in my computer.


----------



## Lustrose

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
OCZ, Intel, Samsung

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Performance, Reliability, good reviews.


----------



## mako07

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Performance


----------



## We Gone

1. Intel - OCZ

2. Performance - Reliability - Price - Owner Reviews


----------



## sugiik

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Corsair, or Intel*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
*price per performance and brand in case on availability and warranty*


----------



## CVGraphics

1. Cucial, OCZ, and of course Intel.

2. A mix. Performance mainly, but I would not want to have to sell a organ for it. And on dependability nobody (at least with a sane mind) would want it to crash or breakdown within a few years, maybe 5-6 hopefully. But knowing ssd's are still young I just would want 4 years out of mine before I'd take age into my equation on why it finally died, that is if it ever does!


----------



## yilgrim

1. Any product that fits #2's guidelines.
2. Performance on top, price below it. Brand is virtually meaningless to me. A good product is a good product.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

1. OCZ, Crucial, and Intel.

2. Price and performance. Mainly performance.

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

1. Intel, Samsung or crucial
2. I am looking for sata 3,with good performance, at least 120gb and I'm a cheapskate


----------



## Resilient

1) Intel or Crucial

2) Price Per GB, Reliability, Features (Such as TRIM support)


----------



## m_jones_

Intel, Crucial, Kingston, Samsung.

Speed & reliability.


----------



## blkhwk20k

1. OCZ or Intel

2. Performance/Price and Size


----------



## lin2dev

1. Intel, Crucial, Kingston

2.price, brand, performance, features


----------



## i got dat ku5h

Intel

Performance

IN


----------



## Lief

1. Generally speaking I think in the future I'll stick to Intel, the price is a bit higher but I've had my OCZ die on me twice now and while they were awesome about replacing it, I don't think that something as significant as the place where you (even temporarily) store information should be as volatile as an OCZ product.
2. Performance is most important followed closely by price, brand isn't usually important unless it is a well known issue with the makers product. (ocz)


----------



## IIVisionII

In

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## paul_

1. Crucial.

2. Price and Performance.


----------



## Kaldari

(in)

1. Intel

2. All 3 are factors for me.


----------



## Deegan

1. Intel / Crucial

2. Combination of Price/Size/Performance


----------



## Sharadeos

1. Crucial or Intel
2. Price, Performance, and Reliability


----------



## raven117

1. Crucial
2. Performance performance performance


----------



## TBirgensmith

1. Corsair, OC-Z, Intel

2. Performance/Price


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Price, Performance, and reliability.


----------



## karnige

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price/Performance


----------



## stryk3r1215

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Worth a shot..!

1. OCZ, Samsung, or Intel!

2. Price/performance and especially reliability!


----------



## Girospeck

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

OCZ, Crucial, and Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price and user reviews. I am happy to buy from an off brand if its getting good reviews from users.


----------



## illwill

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Crucial or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Combination of price and performance


----------



## PyreSpirit

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel and OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

First I look into the combo of price and performance. I'll look into read/write speeds and see if it supports TRIM in a Raid 0 config. I mainly shoot for $1/gb. For example, I'll take an OCZ Agility because it's $1/gb, but slower speeds than a Vertex 3 (assuming price of Vertex is $1.35/gb)


----------



## The Nanny

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and price


----------



## moocowman

1. Samsung, OCZ or Intel.

2. I usually look at all aspects when searching for an SSD. I tend to pick out the one with the best price/performance ratio and I make sure it has enough storage for most of my main applications.


----------



## jellythecake

1. Samsung, Kingston, Corsair, Intel

2. I look at the Price and the capacity. Brand sometimes matters.


----------



## Freak277

1. I was looking between Intel 320 and Corsair Force GT

2. A mix of performance and reliability without breaking the bank, so Intel's on sale fits


----------



## Adomdom

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Kingston, Mushkin

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand, Customer Service/Help and Price


----------



## Xtremekh

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, OCZ, Crucial, and Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Price/Performance as well as reviews.


----------



## clerick

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Samsung,ocz

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance and reliability.


----------



## Colossus1090

1. Crucial and Intel

2. Performance

IN!


----------



## ruarcs30

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Crucial (Intel if you give me one to start whit

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance vs price of course


----------



## afunyun

1. Intel or Corsair, Kingston

2. Price/performance
Brands I associate with performance


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Probably Corsair because I have a Force series now and am pleased with it, but Kingston has a good rep for RAM so I'd consider that also for an SSD
Quote:


> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


Price is important but if the performance isn't up to par then the value isn't there, so both are equally important.


----------



## Lazorbeam

1. Intel, but I can't seem to find the same model to add in RAID.

2. Reliability and customer support!


----------



## rchpi36

1. intel, Kingston

2. price, performance


----------



## madsvg

1. OCZ and Crucial

2. Performance and size. I in general have a specific plan with my SSD's and thus I need a specific SSD for that rolle.


----------



## shad0wfax

1. Intel

2. A combination of Price and Performance.


----------



## MalVeauX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It's contest time again at Overclock.net, and we have another great one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our friends at Intel have given us two new SSDs to give away to two lucky random members. Intel has shared with us the following details about the SSDs that they're providing:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel 320 Series SSD offers better performance, built-in data protection features, larger capacities and more value for your money. Created with 25-nanometer Intel NAND Flash Memory, the Intel SSD 320 Series accelerates PC responsiveness. With sequential read performance of up to 270 megabytes per second (MB/s), your PC will handle demanding applications and multitasking needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Overclock.net users will win a 120GB 320 Series SSD just for answering the questions below:
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*
Click to expand...

Sounds like a long shot. But let's see here.

1. OCZ likely, I already have one, and it's done very well for me and I like the price point.

2. I look at price per gig in relation to it's random read/write I/O's, I don't care about maximum reads which are enormous values that are very misleading. Raising the lowest end, the slowest end, and the hardest read/write operations higher is what's important and best about SSD's.

Very best,


----------



## Biggiex

Thanks for this









1. Crucial
2. Performance and reliability


----------



## Jerryph40

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Would have to say either Intel or OCZ.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price first, then performance then brand. In some instances I may put brand ahead of
the rest if I have had a lot of dealings with them in the past.


----------



## KILLER_K

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Kingston, Patriot Memory and Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance to price

Good luck everyone and thanks for the chance.


----------



## Bravo2010

In

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel/ Kingston/ OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Combination of reviews then price and performance, brand doesnt matter if the reviews are mostly good


----------



## Junior82

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel and Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements? Combination of these Elements, Price/Performance known brand/good reviews


----------



## HolyDeltaWings

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
OCZ and Patriot Memory

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price and performance


----------



## Eaglesfan251

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Read reviews, reliability, performance, price.


----------



## Jjmunky

1. Intel, Samsung, and Mushkin

2. Performance and Reliability

Good luck everyone.


----------



## asmith1234

1. I am considering all brands with a keener interest in Intel and OCZ.

2. I mostly look for Price vs. Performance... I usually like to get middle of the road price with the most performance in it's price range.

Mr. A. Smith


----------



## Kevdog

1. Intel, Mushkin, Samsung

2. Speed and Reliability and cost


----------



## Fiyace

1: Intel / another OCZ.
2: Price / Performance - brand is less of an issue as many lesser known brands make great products too, thus I try to stay as brand-unbiased as possible.


----------



## Gigalisk

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

-Either Corsair, or Samsung - Since i'm in Korea, Samsung is very easy to find anyway, but i trust Corsair's performance for the robustness of gaming and taxing apps.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

- Don't have an SSD yet, winning one would be my first one, but i would put it under the same category as RAM. Price is not a considered factor, since all their price/cap ratios is still pretty high per GB, but quality of the chips on board will be the deciding factor of what i'm going to break bank on.

-Gigalisk


----------



## ne0h

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

I try not to look in to brands too much with SSD's as I think all most all makers have a good one out right now.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,

Price and performance for sure. If it works better then something else, and the price is right, who am I to care what company is making it?

I almost bought an Intel SSD today. Their fab here in Oregon is pretty crazy, and always thought how cool it would be to work there. Not sure if this is also where they make the SSD's or not.


----------



## tehwalris

*Edit: Not in US*
1. Any
2. Performance, Price (and Looks)


----------



## Xealot

1. Intel, Crucial, or Samsung.

2. Performance, long-term reliability, and price/GB.


----------



## PTRMAN

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial,
2. Price, Brand


----------



## ddd0004

1. OCZ, Intel

2. Price / performance ratio coupled with a reasonable size


----------



## kretch

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

A combination of all of the these. But brand is first.

I have been burned so many times buying orther brands and was not happy until I went to Intel.

Thanks for the chance to win.


----------



## goldway90

1. Intel, , Crucial, Kingston

2. Price, Performance.


----------



## technot

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance


----------



## Nacious

1. Intel, Corsair

2. Price/Performance and reliability


----------



## macsters

1) crucial

2) reliability, then performance. hence why i like crucial...not the fastest out there, but work wonders.


----------



## gymenii

1. Intel or Crucial. Those are the ones ppl here are always recommending.

2. Price , performance, reliability and support.


----------



## Derol

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and performance.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

1.Person 2565 to say, CRUCIAL

2. I look for Reliability- I want to "set it, and forget it!"


----------



## cactusS4

1. Intel, Crucial Samsung

2. I want reasonable cost vs performance and history of reliability and fixing users problems.


----------



## halocog

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Cost vs performance, and a the history of reliability/good customer support.


----------



## Blue Marker

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

*Crucial*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

*Performance* in bed.


----------



## Black Shark11

1. Intel and Crucial

2. Price and Reliability


----------



## i got dat ku5h

Intel

Performance


----------



## ZombieAttack27

1. I would consider intel for my ssd upgrade because I had a great experience RMA'ing my i7-950 last year, and I can't imagine that I would be able to install my OS to an SSD without ruining it in the process based on my track record.

2. When shopping for an SSD I buy based on price and ease of RMA process. That's why in the future I'll do my best to only buy EVGA products when they are available.


----------



## ocman

Thanks Chipp!

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel and the rest have equal chances.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination of all three factors.


----------



## mightymints

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I have honestly been considering Samsung next. The only reason being is because where I work usually sells out of the Intel before I get there!









2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Brand is important, but I would say more so is price and performance.


----------



## Roy Strachan

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel or Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance/Reliability


----------



## Dirtyworks

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Either Intel, Samsung or Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reliability.
Blazing speed means nothing if it won't boot.. Unfortunately, I learned the hard way.


----------



## Foxdie

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
More so Intel and other brands if they are cheap enough..

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Reliability, performance then pricing..


----------



## eignub

For me:
OCZ

And it comes down to price vs reliability


----------



## blampars

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I'm considering an OCZ drive currently.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination. Performance/Reliability, Brand and Price.


----------



## kan3

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Kingston / Intel*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*I/O speed (performance) and price.*


----------



## Chaz420

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Performance


----------



## evoh

1. Intel and Crucial

2. Reliability and price


----------



## dragneel

Disregard, I didn't read the part about it being us and canadian residents only.


----------



## Maysam

1. Intel, OCZ, Kingston

2. Price, Brand


----------



## fnhowe

Intel, Crucial

Speed, size of storage, price


----------



## fattyforhrie

1) intel or an adata ssd

2) it really all depends on how much money i have, but brand is one of the biggest factors


----------



## rhed5

1) Intel, Crucial
2) Brand, reliability


----------



## stefanovasj

1.Intel for realibility and performance, because you can sleep safely without worying that your data will be lost neither you have to wait in front of a loading screen.
A-data for price because they're very cheap.
2.I would look for all 3 if i had the money to buy an SSD and would deffinetely buy Intel because my information is dear to me!

Thank you for giving me and everyone else that has entered the giveaway to win you're products.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Databite

INTEL, CRUCIAL

PRICE AND PERFORMANCE


----------



## i7Stealth1366

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Crucial or Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Personally, I look for reliability. Crucial, Samsung and Intel produce some of the most reliable SSDs on the market.


----------



## AlexNJ

1. OCZ 2. Intel 3. Crucial

1.Performance 2. Price 3. Reilability.


----------



## SectorNine50

1) Intel & Crucial

2) Reliability, Price, and Performance


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

1. Crucial, Samsung, Intel, Corsair

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Ziggurat

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I was considering Crucial, since the price was right and the reviews I'd read were pretty convincing.

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*
Price is my highest priority, but it's balanced with the performance. Obviously it doesn't do me any good to select a cheap drive that will die on me within a year, if not within a few months. Brand does come into factor somewhat, but I have to have owned a product of that brand before and been really pleased with it (i.e.- I just purchased a new MSI motherboard, and my past MSI motherboards have all been solid). In the case of a SSD, I've never purchased one, so I'm not really sure what to look for in one. Obviously a good deal is the first thing I'd try to find (a sale or whatnot). I'd probably stick to major brands like intel, crucial, etc. In all it's hard to say what I'd look for specifically for a SSD.


----------



## Kamron

1. Have always used and probably WILL always use *Intel*

2. I would have to say *performance* and *price* are my biggest qualifiers


----------



## Halfdead14

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Considering another OCZ SSD.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance and reliability.


----------



## Bogdan_No$eR

1)Intel and Corsair only

2)Brand, Performance


----------



## Dr3w

1. Intel - OCZ - Kingston

2. Price - Performance


----------



## yarly

1. kingston
2. all 3 elements


----------



## The Thumb

1. Corsair, Intel, OCZ

2. Price > reliability > performance


----------



## evilhugbear

1) Intel, Corsair, OCZ. Corsair Because I have been a great PSU from them, and OCZ because I have bought great RAM from them.

2) Price and performance. The only reason I don't have an SSD is because of how expensive they are









Hope I win!


----------



## kevsta112003

1. Crucial, Intel, Corsair.
2. Reliability, price, performance.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

1. OZC
2. Price/Performance, I like Bang for Buck!


----------



## prognxt

1) Intel from the reviews has the most reliable SSDs, so them.

2) Price, and them performance.


----------



## Arksz

1) Intel, Crucial
2) More interested in price and reliability.


----------



## ocman

Thanks Chipp!

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel and the rest have equal chances.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination of all three factors.


----------



## tianhui

1. Intel, and then Crucial OCZ

2. Prefer reliability when it comes to SSDs and then Price/performance

Thanks for this contest!


----------



## Mysterio2004173

1. Intel or Corsair
2. Performance and price


----------



## roadlesstraveled

1. Crucial or Intel
2. A combination of price and performance


----------



## beezweeky

Crucial, Samsung, OCZ, and maybe an Intel if it was free 

A combination of bang for buck, then reliability, If I got enough dough for two they should last twice as long, right!


----------



## todd2008

1. Intel

2. Performance


----------



## Bahzzzz

1) Crucial or Silicon Power

2) Reliability, performance and price is what I look for in a SSD. Both the Crucial M4 and Silicon Power V30 have those in qualities in place.


----------



## lolmont

1. Plextor,Samsung,Crucial
2. Price/Perfomance


----------



## Socom

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Samsung, or corsair

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, price, and looks


----------



## asuperpower

1. Kingston HyperX 120GB because they're fast. Other two favourite in order would have to be OCZ and then Intel (Intel are a little slower but still great because of their unmatched reliability! They are however a little more expensive in Australia.)
2. Performance, Price, Reliability, looks -> Red and Black for the expensive drives as the Maximus IV Extreme and Rampage IV Extreme are that colour! Not too much grey though! But don't make it look cheap and glossy! G.Skill red RAM colour would be awesome! Nice, red metal.
















In BTW! THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH INTEL AND CHIPP! Good luck everybody!


----------



## Intel4Life

1. Intel or Crucial
2. All 3


----------



## DweeB0

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Crucial, Intel, Kingston, Plextor and Samsung.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Price, Performance and Reliability. _(The Elements of Harmony)_


----------



## Reaper84

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial

2. Performance and price


----------



## coc_james

Intel, Corsair, Samsung

Best bang for buck.


----------



## joseph0042

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I am actually considering Intel, OCZ,Crucial, and Samsung.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I am looking at the brands above and considering the price and performance together to make my choice. The brand isn't necessarily as important as how much performance and reliability I get for the price.


----------



## marketermac

Listed in order of importance...

1. Intel, OCZ, samsung
2. Performance, Price


----------



## tdhall81

1. OCZ or intel

2. reliability, performance, price. in that order.


----------



## tdhall81

1. OCZ or intel
2. reliability, performance, price in that order.


----------



## Xero.

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Performance


----------



## Nightz2k

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade*?

Intel or Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

Price and performance, but reliability is a major thing I look for as well. I just prefer a brand that doesn't have a bad rep with so many issues.


----------



## hcetech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?


Intel, OCZ and Corsair. It's a straight shootout between the 120GB 320 Series, the Vertex 3 120GB and the F120.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


All three. Performance matters the most, but price takes precedence if it becomes super-expensive. Brand is only really a tiebreaker, though I would never buy from someone I hadn't heard of...

Thanks Intel and OCN


----------



## phibrizo

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Either Intel, OCZ or Samsung. Most likely Intel since i already have one.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price and Performance. I want to maximize my dollar.


----------



## celticguardian1

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*

Intel or Crucial

2. *What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*

Price and Performance


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Mushkin or Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Sustained Sequential Read and Write speed, price


----------



## bav182

1. Ocz, corsair and intel

2. A combination of price/ performance.


----------



## superste2201

1. Crucial
2. Price + Performance


----------



## valvehead

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel, OCZ, and Crucial.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Reliability, performance, capacity, and price.


----------



## Irocing

Hi

1. Crucial

Performance.

Later:thumb:


----------



## dt415

1. Intel, Kingston and OCZ.

2. i like to choose a comboination of preformance and performance when choosing to buy one.


----------



## Whitehawx

*1.*
Ocz, Kingston

*2.*
Price / Size

It's pretty amazing if you put your OS on it.


----------



## dragonfly789

1. A Crucial SSD for me.
2. I dont own one at the moment but they seem to have the best price/performance ratio on the website i buy from.


----------



## Spaks

1: Patriot, G-Skill, Crucial
2: Price, Performance, Capacity


----------



## nightdagger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
> Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
> 
> 2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
> Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?


1. I would consider any brand, assuming it gets good reviews.

2. Price first, Performance second, Brand as a tiebreaker.


----------



## Pillz Here

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Corsair

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price, Performance


----------



## i got dat ku5h

Intel

Performance


----------



## Smoothtalk

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?*
Intel & OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?*
Performance in relation to price


----------



## moko

1: Samsung

2: Performance


----------



## i got dat ku5h

Intel

performance


----------



## Zaxbys

1. Intel, Crucial

2. Price... gotta keep the speed on a broke college kid budget


----------



## WillyRay

In ...

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, Performance, Reliability


----------



## scriz

1. Crucial/Intel/Mushkin

2. Performance/Price


----------



## JoePhoto

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?

Intel

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?

Reputation, my data is too important something that is not tried and true


----------



## Gregarious Raconteur

1. Intel, Crucial, or samsung, in no particular order

2. Reliability>Performance>Price

As much as I'd like to focus on performance, I'd rather take a hit in that department if it meant better reliability, I'd be willing to pay extra if it meant the SSD was less likely to fail.


----------



## kbrandon1

1. Crucial, Intel, OCZ

2. combination of performance and price


----------



## OverClocker55

Im in









1. Im looking at the Samsung though I might for for Intel

2. Value and Performance for the Price


----------



## Matt-Matt

So eh, when does this actually end?


----------



## Falkentyne

1) Intel series, or Crucial

2) Performance


----------



## thunderbug

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? *Intel* I will continue to look at others, but so far Intel is my pick.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? *1- Reliability*, 2- Performance, and not too expensive. I know someone who sees a lot of SSD failures. He says SSD reliability, in general, is so low it must be number one.

FWIW, I'm in the planning stages to build a [relatively] quiet i7-2700K workstation and the Intel 320 120GB SSD just happens to be in my BOM.


----------



## Spicy61

1. Kingston, Intel, or Samsung

2. I look at price, performance from benchmarks, and brand is important as well.


----------



## fluffy wabbit

1. Crucial

2. Performance


----------



## HowlinWulf

1. Intel

2. Reliability, Performance and Stability.

My brother owns an Intel SSD and it has never given him any problems what so ever, so they now have my trust.


----------



## resadent

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Price, performance, brand AND (the most important) reliability.


----------



## Kommotion

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*Intel, OCZ, Patriot*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
*Price, Performance, Reliability*


----------



## cjmovie

1. Corsair, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance... reliability in terms of terms of decent warranty and making fixes available (backups!)


----------



## Gorsha

1. Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. Price, Reliability


----------



## PongLenis

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance VS Price


----------



## ocman

Thanks Chipp!

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel and the rest have equal chances.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination of all three factors.

If I don't win this... I'm going to buy other brands!


----------



## pirates712

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

- Intel, Patriot, OCZ, or Corsair Force series

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

-A combination of price vs capacity and overall performance


----------



## KEITHRH12

1. Intel, Corsair
2. Price, and space


----------



## polak4life

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I'm considering crucial, intel, and corsair for my next upgrade.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

The most important factor is reliability since a storage device is only as good as its ability to store data over time. I also look at performance and brand so that I get a solid performing product with the best possible support. While price is also a factor, I do not prioritize it as long as it is reasonable.


----------



## WoKao

1. Intel, Crucial, OCZ, and Kingston.
2. Combination of price, performance, and reliability.


----------



## ComputerfreakDK

1. Kingston, Intel or Corsair

2. Price vs. performance


----------



## Xiphos

*
1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, OCZ, Corsair, Crucial, Plextor, Samsung and Sandisk.

*
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination of price, performance and customer service (warranty, firmware updates, etc).


----------



## caleb

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*
_Intel, samsung, OCZ_

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*
Price/performance


----------



## the_dude

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial, though if it was a good deal I'd probably get anything assuming the reviews were decent.
2. A combination of all three


----------



## kdgr

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, Crucial, Samsung

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
Performance/ reliability , cost , warranty


----------



## Conner

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

~Crucial, because of their price to performance to quality ratio

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

~While buying an SSD I would take price into consideration as with all products. Performance and brand are also important. Who wants a fast SSD thats going to fail them after 4weeks because its from an unreliable brand?


----------



## myst88

Lmao, gotta love the (except Quebec)


----------



## falconc12

1- Probably an intel one. Lately I have been seeing some pretty good pricing in local ads with some nice mail in rebates.

2- Price (since anything is still better than my HDD)


----------



## rabies229

1. Intel, OCZ, Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance


----------



## ssgtnubb

Very In here

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade? Mushkin, Intel or Crucial

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Definetly price/performance, not concerned on brand as much as long as it's a quality product with a good company that backs up the products.


----------



## dredfu

1. Samsung/Intel

2. Write rates


----------



## Genzel

1. Intel, Samsung, Crucial
2. Price and Reliability


----------



## bence

1. Intel, Samsung, OCZ
2. Price and Performance


----------



## Kazumi

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

I was looking at the Intell or samsung models, both seemed very nice.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

I always consider the price vs performance. I try and find the best performance, but not spending my entire paycheck on getting it. So combination.


----------



## craigs911

1- Kingston
2- Price


----------



## vonVanir

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Corsair Force Series

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD?
#1 customer ratings... reliability
#2 Price
#3 customer service and company track record with me


----------



## cgpeanut

1. Kingston V200, Intel SSD, Samsung

2. Price/Performance and reliability.


----------



## Jonsu

1.) OCZ, Corsair, Intel

2.) capacity, customer support, price, dependability


----------



## FerrousRex

1. Corsair, Intel

2. Largest size for price.


----------



## i got dat ku5h

Intel

Performance


----------



## Awk34

1. I have been looking at OCZs SSDs. They have really good prices.

2. I definitely look at a good price. I also want to buy a product from a large brand name, not some knock off. And of course, everybody buys SSDs for performance.


----------



## JoshuaaT

1. Patriot. It was one of the cheapest ones.

2. Mainly price. If there are better ones within $10-15 with substantial performance gains then I would likely opt for it.


----------



## REAPER XD

1.Intel, Corsair or Kingston.

2. Price and performance.

REAPER XD


----------



## weeble

1. Intel or OCZ

2. Performance


----------



## andrewx12

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
Intel or OCZ
2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
Combination


----------



## utnorris

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

*Intel or Crucial*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

*I look for reliability, price then performance.*


----------



## ChaosBlades

1. Corsair (Because all of there products are top quality and there support is far better than any other I have had the displeasure of knowing), Crucial (Because I currently have one and have no problems)

2. A good Price to Performance ratio and great brand that is known for there support.


----------



## Rawk

Totally in!
1. Crucial
2. Looking for bang for the buck price/performance, something small just for my OS.


----------



## mfranco702

1- Corsair, because the products are top of the line, great quality, I would try intel though
2 -Performance over price, when you want good performance, dont worry abut the price.


----------



## Col. Kronic

1. OCZ, Samsung, Intel

2. Price/Performance and customer service


----------



## jhax01

1. OCZ

2. Price!


----------



## ghasmanjr

1. Intel or ocz
2. I look or a combination of performance and price.

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## mtbiker033

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Definitely Intel!

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Definitely a combination of those elements, the right product at the right time, at the best price.


----------



## tarvercc

1. OCZ

2. Performance


----------



## Jerr

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, Crucial, and Samsung.

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*
A combination of these elements.


----------



## UZ7

1. Intel, Crucial, Corsair

2. Performance and Brand usually based on Warranty/Rep. If they're built solid and backed up by good rep, price won't matter that much.


----------



## Nevaziah

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Crucial

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

A combination (balance) of Price and Performance, always.


----------



## ][F][U][2][

1: I have two Patriot Wildfire 120GB SATA III in raid, and I will be getting another one
if I don't win this free one. LOL

2: I look for the name behind it. I have never had bad dealings with
patriot before, and until then. I will stick with them.


----------



## mica3speedy

1. Intel, Samsung, Corsair

2. Price, reliability, performance


----------



## The Will

Samsung

Price & performance.


----------



## sonoshi

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

Intel, OCZ

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Performance, reliability


----------



## societal-ninja

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, most definetely.

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

A good balance between price and performance.

Brand is generally important, but not an urgent necessity, the customer service is the most important part about a specific brand.


----------



## [email protected]

Surprised to see this posted cuz i saw the same SSD for sale at Best Buy for dirt cheap. I think they are pricing it wrong. Got myself the 80gb lmao. Got away with it.


----------



## Kaged

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?
*
Crucial, Intel, or Corsair(been very reliable for 6 months now)

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?
*

Performance first, then reliability, then price.


----------



## i got dat ku5h

Intel

Performance


----------



## megagoogleplex

Hi, I have been looking at Western Digital. Never had a problem with WD...







I could realy use a new SSD to go with my new GSKILL 16 GB DDR3 1333mhz ram


----------



## Sin Cities Sin

i want an intel ssd and i look for performance


----------



## mdogg

1) Brands: Intel, or OCZ

2) I look for brand, reliability and customer support are a big thing since I've had three SSDs fail on me. Quite honestly I don't need extreme performance so as long as its around status quo I'm okay. Bleeding edge performance equals trouble in my books


----------



## i got dat ku5h

Intel

Performance


----------



## AmirX64

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?*

I would prefer Intel, they have outstanding reviews, as well as Samsung
*

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

First price, then I would go with reviews, then performance.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
Intel, OCZ, Crucial, Kingston, Patriot Memory, Samsung, or other?

Intel, Corsair, OCZ

2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price,
Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?

Price, Performance, Brand


----------



## BWG

1. Crucial
2. Performance


----------



## AMITAYUS

i have already decided upon Intel for my next upgrade. I have done some research and I believe that Intel ssd's are cost efficient and although they do not claim to be the most cutting edge or fastest they seem to have focused on reliability. The difference in speed between a hard drive and a solid state drive is considerable I do not want milliseconds of speed over reliability and an awesome warranty. I have a boot ssd right now but it is too small. I want to upgrade so that i can have more programs and a little head room. I am going to use the old one to upgrade my old rig, an E8400 on an Asus board. That should actually make that a decent little backup rig again,


----------



## AbdullahG

1. Crucial, Intel, or Samsung.
2. Price/Performance


----------



## juviju

1) ocz

2) price/performance and price/capacity


----------



## solheimhltv

*1. Which brand SSD are you considering for your next upgrade?
*

Intel, corsair or kingston

*2. What do you look for when selecting an SSD? Price, Performance, Brand - or a combination of these elements?*

Price, Performance, reliability


----------



## zon1c

1. Kingston or Intel
2. Price, Performance & Reliability


----------



## 13321G4

1. Intel, OCZ or kingston.

2. It's all about the price/performance ratio, mostly price though.


----------



## Paranoia

1. Samsung, Intel, Corsair, OCZ

2. Price/Reliability, Customer Service, Performance


----------



## bigkahuna360

This contest is over why are you still posting?


----------



## GuilT1

Because sometimes when the staff don't get to closing the thread immediately, they allow any post after the deadline to enter. They did it with the $2500 rig giveaway, so might as well keep posting.


----------



## madalin

Any idea who won ?


----------



## offroadz

Quote:


> *Good luck! Winners will be randomly selected after 12/31/11. Only replies with answers to all of the questions will be considered for entry. Qualifying entries must reside in either US or Canada (except Quebec).*


It says winners will be selected AFTER 12/31/11 does not say closed on that date


----------



## Chipp

All closed up! Anybody in prior to this post will be considered in the drawing (provided you met the requirements in the OP). Stay tuned for winners!


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to Tiger S. and MGX1016!







Please send me PMs with the subject "Intel 320" and be sure to include your shipping address.

Thank you to all who participated, and to Intel for providing the hardware that we were able to give away here!


----------

